# Kiddies raus?



## MörderSchwammerl (12. August 2008)

also hallo leute

ich hab in letzter zeit bemerkt wie oft spieler unter 16 im forum geflamt werden

ich meine gut ich kenne die 
haste ma 10g-
zieh mich sofort ne inni oda ich flame dich-
ich bin s2 des is epic darum bin ich imba-
man is dein equip scheiße-
-kiddies
(diese liste hätte ich noch recht lange fortführen können aba habe net den ganzen tag zeit zudem sin denke ich die wichtigsten punkte abgedeckt)

aba mal auf der anderen seit

1. sin nich alle jüngern kiddies verzogene kleine noobs
und 
2. ich seh mindestens genausoviele erwachsene spieler die sich nervig verhalten (gut von denen denke ich gibts mehr also dürften im schnitt die kleinen sich doch schlimmer verhalten aba ihr tut ja so als ob jeder der jünger is als man selbst ne kleine rotzgöre is)

kenne zum beispiel nen tank der is zwar erst 13 aba hab ihn über rdm hero kennengelernt
is jetz net mein friend oda in meiner gilde aba wenn ich ma hero gehe und aus gilde kein tank on is frag ich ihn ob er mit will

gut ich gebs zu als ich vor meiner ersten inni mit ihm erfahren hab das er 13 is war ich skeptisch
aber da ich net so ein spinner mit vorurteilen sein wollte und zweitens keinen bock hatte jetz noch nen tank zu suchen sin wir gegangen
lief super kein einziger gestorben 

jetz zur eigentlichen geschichte:

wir hatten grp zusammen bis auf tank ich sag dem leader der grp er soll s**** inviten (den 13-jährigen)

s**** ist der grp beigetreten

erstma alle hi^^

grp leader: wie alt bist du? hab gehört du bist erst 13
s****: jop aba tanke trotzdem recht gut
grp leader: omg so ein stfu kiddie scho wieder ne da hab ich kein bock cya und kick

s**** hat die grp verlassen (also wurde gekickt)

ich: omg was sollte des ich kenn den der tankt ziemlich gut und führt sich net auf 
grp leader: egal ich hab kb auf so kiddies 
ich: wie alt biste denn?^^
grp leader: 34
ich: k
grp leader: also dann lasst uns ma nen tank suchen aba keine kiddies

ca 30 min später

grp leader: immernoch kein tank da?
ich: ne hab alle gefragt die ich kenne soll ich s**** nochma fragen?
grp leadermg des kiddie na von mir aus

s**** ist der grp begetreten

ich: wb
grp leader: also pass ma auf kleiner hier kein kiddiegeheule wenn du nen mist baust fliegste raus ich mach targets weis garnet ob du des kannst
s****: -.-
grp leader: los jetz haben scho genug zeit wegen dem verloren
s****: -.-

in der inni gings recht gut bis die grp vorm 1. boss

grp leader: los jetz hab weihnachten noch was vor ich pull jetz 

(ihm war entgangen das ein dd fehlte der afk war aba dachte mir bei trash mobs egal)

naja er macht targets (vergisst sein eigenes zu sheepen):

ich erkläre kurz seinen attackenverlauf 

arkane macht, pyroblast, instant pyroblast,versengen,versengen, flammenschlag versengen versucht aba tod

naja ihr werdet nachvollziehen das er wohl ziemlich unmöglich war des vieh zuu tanken + 2 andere die sonst wohl heilaggro gezogen hätten

grp leader: boa des reicht bloß weil des kiddie da keine aggro halten kann muss ich jetz repkosten zahlen du gibst mir jetz sofort 50g oda ich kick dich
s****: lol
ich: ey ohne antanken lassen full dmg dann netma sheepen wie soll der des tanken du noob
grp leader: ey ich bin 34 der is 13 wer is jetz der noob?
ich: wenns dir net passt dann geh auf grp wir suchen nen neuen dd
grp leader: ne ich lös jetz die grp aus des habt ihr davon

hat er dann auch gemacht hat uns nacheinandere gekickt


fazit: 
net jeder junge spieler is ein kiddienoob
und net jeder 18+ jähriger ein pro

gut ich gebs zu viele junge spieler sin nervensägen aba sicher net alle

und auf der anderen seite gibts auch sehr viele nervige noobs über 18 

also pls mit den vorurteieln aufhören

geistiges alter hat selten was mit dem richtigen zu tun (zumindest so ab 12+ naja 3 jährige wow spieler werdet ihr wohl seltener antreffen)

ps.: bin 16 entscheidet selbst ob ihr mich kiddie flamen wollt oda net


----------



## ZAM (12. August 2008)

MörderSchwammerl schrieb:


> ich hab in letzter zeit bemerkt wie oft spieler unter 16 im forum geflamt werden



Hier ist die Altersstufe egal, da gibt es nur einen kurzen und schmerzlosen Weg - wer flamed wird verwarnt, wer das ignoriert oder versucht in endlosen Diskussions-Ping-Pongs runterzuspielen bzw. Uneinsichtigkeit zeigt, fliegt.

Solltest du dich mit deinem Beitrag aufs offizielle WoW-Forum beziehen: Kann man nix machen. *g*


----------



## Ohrensammler (12. August 2008)

Zumindest beweist du, dass du 1000x durchgekaute Themen neu aufmachst. 
Ist das Kiddy typisch ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cervante (12. August 2008)

/signed


Es gibt immer welche die sich für besser halten bloß weil ihre Mutter sie früher ausm Leib gepresst hat als andere ... Naja so ist das manchmal.

So Long


----------



## claet (12. August 2008)

du wolltest nur die geschichte erzählen, ne aussage triffst du keine ..

nette geschichte, danke fürs erzählen.. (lese sowas gerne)

ignoranz gibt es immer, auch  bei 34jährigen.. der leader war halt ein idiot

und natürlich gibts auch 13 jährige fähige spieler. halt eben seltener, da diese "kinder" noch in der entwicklung sind .. is halt so


----------



## Seratos (12. August 2008)

ZAAAM^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

naja btt: mal ehrlich, ichfinde es hat nix mit dem körperlichen alter zu tun.
es gibt sehr kompetente 12+ leute wie genannt.
und es gibt geistige kleinkinder wenn ich das so sagen darf die 18+ sind.
darum geh ich nur mit leute inis, von denen ich weiß die haben skill, da ist mir das alter egal, und wenn sich nen rdm als fähig herrausstellt, dann ist er gerne wieder gesehen in grps.


----------



## Lillyan (12. August 2008)

Hm, die Geschichte kann ich so nicht wirklich glauben, da sie schon ein wenig argh parteiisch klingt. Außerdem: Warum zur Hölle gehst du mit so einem Typen in eine Instanz? Spätestens wenn er den doch recht fähigen Tank wegen seines Alters gekickt hätte und so geflamet hätte wäre ich freiwillig aus der Gruppe gegangen, da man sich denken kann, wie der spätere Verlauf sein wird.

Nunja, Idioten gibt es überall, deswegen zu sagen, daß jetzt alle auf den jüngeren Spielern rumhacken halte ich für übertrieben.


----------



## Elda (12. August 2008)

omg der 34 Jährige is ja mal der Übelste NOOB 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Man kann jemanden doch nciht wegen seinem alter als Noob einschätzen.


----------



## Ohrensammler (12. August 2008)

Fest steht, dass man vom Alter nicht zwangsläufig auf Skill und Verhalten schließen kann.

Dennoch gehe ich ungern mit jüngern in Innies. Warum? Weil sie nicht Herr ihrer Zeit sind.

Was das bedeuten soll?

12 bis 17, 18..jährige laufen ständig Gefahr, elterlicher Restriktionen, will sagen:
Geh mit dem Hund raus, lass mal deinen Bruder an den PC, du kommst JETZT essen, wir müssen los zu Tante Erna, der Müll muss raus, deine 2 Stunden PC für heute sind schon mehr als überzogen etc. etc.

Und das ist kein Vorurteil sondern gelebte Erfahrung.
Mir ist wohl klar, dass auch 40 jährige plötzlich in der Innie off gehen, aber halt einfach viel seltener.

(achja mal ganz nebenbei, die Chance das jemand der sich ausschließlich hüpfend vorwärtsbewegt schon Flaum am Kinn hat, ist seeehr unwahrscheinlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Dalmus (12. August 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Hier ist die Altersstufe egal, da gibt es nur einen kurzen und schmerzlosen Weg - wer flamed wird verwarnt, wer das ignoriert oder versucht in endlosen Diskussions-Ping-Pongs runterzuspielen bzw. Uneinsichtigkeit zeigt, fliegt.


Nanana ZAM, Du wirst doch nicht von Dir auf andere schliessen?

Mir ist die Altersstufe mitnichten egal.
Bei Spielern der jüngeren Generation bin ich sehr viel nachsichtiger in manchen Situationen.
Ältere Spieler, die anfangen sich dann in einer Gruppe kindisch zu verhalten, können sich schon harschere Kommentare von mir einfangen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MörderSchwammerl (12. August 2008)

@Sanlara 

ich war mit dem typen noch inni weil der mage mit mir in der selben gilde war 
gut jetz iser gekickt weil er dem leader sagte: "entweder D**** geht oda ich"


----------



## Fénriswolf001 (12. August 2008)

@TE: Aber deine Ausdrucksweise ist auch sehr kiddy-lastig.

Ich teile deine Meinung, es gibt nervige und anständige Kids, genauso wie "Erwachsene".
Trotzdem nervt diese Kiddy-Ausdrucksweise wie zB "is jetz net mein friend oda in meiner gilde aba wenn ich ma hero gehe", egal von wem diese kommt.


----------



## Aratosao (12. August 2008)

Ich meine aber selber immer.: Kiddys sind nicht immer unter 16. Es gibt auch 16+ die sich wie kiddys auführen. Ich selber bin 14 und bettel nicht nach gold oder bettel drum gezogen zu werden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Die meisten die mit mir Raiden/Instanzen gemacht haben sich eigentlich nie beschwert und ich habe mich auch oft als guter Raidleader bewiesen. Also

-Vorurteile sind nicht immer gut-

Lg Ara


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (12. August 2008)

Ein Beispiel:

Mein Bruder, der 14 ist und damit 3 Jahre jünger als ich, scheint im PvE fähiger
zu sein als ich. Sein erster Run mit seinem heal-Priester in Kara, und er wird direkt gelobt.

Bei meinem ersten run hab ich driekt 2 Wipes am Prinzen geschafft.

Dafür bin ich PvP technisch ihm doch noch übelegen. Und ich hab die bessere skillung (Schatten muhahaha(btw beide Priester))

Andererseits ist sein (ex?) Kumpel so intelligent wie ein Türgriff. Man frägt ihn höflich, ob er nicht einfach mal in die Lava springen könne.
Vorm Boss. Er tut es. Ich war glücklich, denn mit seiner Anwesenheit hatte er nicht wirklich geholfen. Boss gepullt->alle zufrieden
(dieser "Kumpel" ist nie glücklich und nie traurig, ich schätze er hat keine Gefühle und auch snst kein Hiiii ach lassen wir´s, genug davon).

Die Geschichte ist ja nicht mehr 1 zu 1. Der Te hat sie nurnoch aus den Gedanken heraus aufgeschrieben, und selbst wenn der "böse"
Rentner nur halb so besch****t wäre, wäre das noch eine Anektode wert.

MfG, Schadoweye


----------



## Stüssy (12. August 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Zumindest beweist du, dass du 1000x durchgekaute Themen neu aufmachst.
> Ist das Kiddy typisch ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wenn du das thema schon kennst dann flame nicht,du bist kiddie typisch.


----------



## Aratosao (12. August 2008)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Andererseits ist sein (ex?) Kumpel so intelligent wie ein Türgriff.



Höhö, Made my day :-D


----------



## Lenßen1 (12. August 2008)

Es heißt abER  nicht abA 
diese neue Modeerscheinung ist grauenhaft -.-


----------



## slowly0 (12. August 2008)

Das Thema ist ja schon uralt, allerdings solltest du an deiner Rechtschreibung bzw. Ausdrucksweise arbeiten....


----------



## Ohrensammler (12. August 2008)

Stüssy schrieb:


> wenn du das thema schon kennst dann flame nicht,du bist kiddie typisch.



Hast grundsätzlich ja recht. *flame zurücknehm*

das mit dem Kiddy - typisch nehm ich hinsichtlich meines Alters mal als Kompliment 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mju (12. August 2008)

> Außerdem: Warum zur Hölle gehst du mit so einem Typen in eine Instanz? Spätestens wenn er den doch recht fähigen Tank wegen seines Alters gekickt hätte und so geflamet hätte wäre ich freiwillig aus der Gruppe gegangen, da man sich denken kann, wie der spätere Verlauf sein wird.
> 
> Nunja, Idioten gibt es überall, deswegen zu sagen, daß jetzt alle auf den jüngeren Spielern rumhacken halte ich für übertrieben.




ganz meiner meinung.. da haett ich mir lieber 'nen neuen ddler gesucht, die gibts eh wie sand am meer... vielleicht war der typ ja auch erst  14 und hat einfach noch 20 jahre draufgepackt :X .. ist ja auch egal. so ein verhalten ist einfach inakzeptabel, pupsegal wie alt der typ nun war!

fakt ist, es gibt einfach immer solche und solche, wurde ja auch schon zig mal erwaehnt. wir hatten schon sehr oft das pech, dass gerade auch aeltere spieler spontan offline gehen mussten, oder ewigkeiten afk gingen wegen kind oder sonstwas. wenn ich keine zeit habe zum spielen, such ich mir doch erst gar keine gruppe.


----------



## chocolategirl05 (12. August 2008)

finds eh schon mal witzig, dass man gefragt wird wie alt man ist wenn man einer Gruppe beitritt. Das geht doch gar keinen was an. Würde ich gar nicht beantworten.


----------



## -$sIpaN$- (12. August 2008)

Hallo Zusammen.

Ich mus an dieser Stelle Euch mal Recht geben. Es gibt Kinder die was Drauf haben, es gibt Kinder die nix drauf haben. Es gibt Erwachsene die was Drauf haben, es gibt Erwachsene die nix Drauf haben. Das gleiche gilt bei der Verhaltensweise.

Ein (wahres) Beispiel.

In Meinem Raid (BT, MH clear, SW 5/6) ist unser Schurke erst 14, was ich erst nach Einigen Monaten erfahren hab, und ich war echt beeindruckt, (dazu sei gesagt, das der kleine mit 8/9 T6, und beiden Illiblades rumrenn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).

Ich hoffe das ich damit einige Leute überzeugt habe, die mit der Einstellung ''Der is 14?! Das isn Noob, der kann nix, der kommt nicht zu uns in die Gruppe'' rumlaufen.

Mfg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Butt999 (12. August 2008)

Ich find das echt scheisse das immer auf andere rumgehackt wird man kann doch nicht sofort jemanden beurteilen nur weil der unter 18 is. wer das macht is selber ein noob weil er keine ahnung hat wie man menschen behandelt. kenn selber leute die 14-15 sind, und besser WOW spielen als mancher 18+ also find ich das sehr ungerecht so die leute zu behandeln und der leader aus deiner gruppe is einer VOLLIDOT.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (12. August 2008)

Ich gebe Lenßen recht, ich hasse diese GangstA-Schreibweise auch.

Und der Vergleich mit dem Türgriff ist aus Dragonlance geklaut, sry, aber
ich finde die Stelle in dem der Zwerg Flint den Vergleich nutzt sau komisch^^

MfG, Schadoweye


----------



## essey (12. August 2008)

Kiddie, Nicht-Kiddie... ist das nicht sch***egal?

Ob man es mit einem Kiddie, einem jugendlichen oder erwachsenen Mitspieler zu tun hat, erkennt man nicht zwangsläufig am Verhalten. Ich kenne "Kiddies", die Ihre Klasse sehr gut beherrschen und auch äußerst nett sind. Im Gegenzug dazu gibt es genug erwachsene, die unfreundlich sind und ihre Klasse genauso wenig beherrschen wie die deutsche Rechtschreibung.

Kiddies in der Disco muss ich nicht unbedingt haben, ingame ist es mir sowas von egal. Der kleine Bruder von einem Kumpel ist neulich 16 geworden und war, bzw. ist einer der besten und vernünftigsten/zuverlässigsten Spieler die ich kenne. Sein großer Bruder flamed da schon öfter mal andere Leute im TS 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ob Thema alt oder nicht ist doch egal. Die Moderatoren würden sich schon darum kümmern. Kein Grund hier gleich das Heulen anzufangen.


----------



## ?!?! (12. August 2008)

-$sIpaN$- schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen.
> 
> Ich mus an dieser Stelle Euch mal Recht geben. Es gibt Kinder die was Drauf haben, es gibt Kinder die nix drauf haben. Es gibt Erwachsene die was Drauf haben, es gibt Erwachsene die nix Drauf haben. Das gleiche gilt bei der Verhaltensweise.
> 
> ...



8/9 T6? Dachte das Set besteht aus 8 Teilen....

Also für mich bedeuten 7+ T6 Teile und beide Illiblades... zu viel Zeit für den lieben 14järigen vor dem PC.


----------



## Dimiteri (12. August 2008)

ich bin ein kiddie ich laber hin und iweder im tss davon das ich imba bin aber nur aus spass^^(und weil ich finde das 200dps mit lvl 49 doch ganz schon gut is^^)
ich find sowas absolut schei** das die jüngeren diskriminiert werden
ich hatte auch mal das glück mit sonem idi*** der denkt unter 15= noob und flamer aggroklauer gruppen wiper und ninja looter

das war in zul farrak kurz vor dem treppen event sagt ein dd muss kurz afk meiner mutter helfen
fragt der healer omg wie alt bsite den
der eine dd 13 wieso?
whispert mich der healer an (ich war gruppen lead) omg kick den der wird uns gleich wipen
ich so zu dem healer hat der bis jetzt nen fehler gemacht`? bis jetzt is nur der tank down gegeganen weil du nich gut genug gehealt hast!!
und übringens ich bin auch erst 14
healer verlässt die gruppe . . . . .


----------



## -$sIpaN$- (12. August 2008)

?!?! schrieb:


> 8/9 T6? Dachte das Set besteht aus 8 Teilen....
> 
> Also für mich bedeuten 7+ T6 Teile und beide Illiblades... zu viel Zeit für den lieben 14järigen vor dem PC.



Sorry, verschrieben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja, Wenn jemand Fettes Gear hat, ob jung oder alt, heißt es doch nicht das er den ganzen Tag vorm PC hocken muss, oder?
Ich Selbst Raide dort mit, ich Habe eine Arbeit, habe eine Familie, Habe Kinder,alles was man sich im Leben Wünschen kann, SW Raiden ist kein RL-Killer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Back 2 Te pls :<


----------



## Fabi_an (12. August 2008)

@ TE:

Ich selber verurteile niemanden, weil er jünger ist.
Entweder hat ein Mensch soziale Kompetenz oder nicht.

Aber deinem Schreibstil nach zu urteilen, bist du selber nicht
über 15 Jahre alt.

Ist doch nichts dabei, aber das Thema gabs echt schon sehr oft.

lg Fabi


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (12. August 2008)

@ ?!?!:

Du hast da wirklich recht, die Klingen von Azzinoth und (fast) full T6 bei einem
14-Jährigen kann ja nur zu einem Verkümmern der Schulischen Leistung führen.


----------



## -$sIpaN$- (12. August 2008)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> @ ?!?!:
> 
> Du hast da wirklich recht, die Klingen von Azzinoth und (fast) full T6 bei einem
> 14-Jährigen kann ja nur zu einem Verkümmern der Schulischen Leistung führen.



Finde ich da etwa einen hauch von Ironie?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bei Erwachsenen, sagt auch niemand, Das er Sozial verkümmert, Warum auf einmal bei einem ''Kiddy''  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mag sein, das es so ist, Zeig mir Beweise  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darussios (12. August 2008)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> @ ?!?!:
> 
> Du hast da wirklich recht, die Klingen von Azzinoth und (fast) full T6 bei einem
> 14-Jährigen kann ja nur zu einem Verkümmern der Schulischen Leistung führen.



Ich melde mich auch mal zu Wort.

Viel WoW zocken führt nicht zwangsläufig zum Absacken der Schulleistung.
Einer meiner Freunde hat full S4 und Waffen auf S4-Niveau so wie restliches Equip auch auf S4 Niveau.
Er ist trotzdem immernoch ein Einser-Schüler. Er hat ausserdem auch noch RL Urlaub, mal in der Stadt was mit Kumpels unternehmen etc.

Jemand mit Top-EQ muss nicht zwangsläufig jemand sein, der im RL weniger Leistung bringt und sein RL vernachlässigt.

Ich sage das jetzt hier, um vor Verallgemeinerung zu schützen.

Mfg


----------



## shadow24 (12. August 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Fest steht, dass man vom Alter nicht zwangsläufig auf Skill und Verhalten schließen kann.
> 
> Dennoch gehe ich ungern mit jüngern in Innies. Warum? Weil sie nicht Herr ihrer Zeit sind.
> 
> ...


/sign
wow lebt von den Kiddies.das ist Fakt und wird sich auch nicht ändern.man muss damit leben oder man hört auf wow zu spielen.und anstatt zu flamen sollte man überlegen wie man sich mit dem Umstand arrangieren kann.ich z.B. geh kaum noch vor 21 Uhr abends in ein BG.besser noch 22 Uhr...
aber nur durch "Kiddies" ist wow auch nicht so verkommen,denn es gibt sehr gute junge Spieler,genau wie es sehr schlechte alte Spieler gibt.
Manchmal hab ich das Gefühl das die jahrelangen,gefrusteten Hardcore-Spieler nur noch hetzen und meckern können.sie empfinden irgendwie kein Spielspass mehr.für sie ist alles todernst.ich glaub wenn diese mal ein oder mehrere Monate Spielpause einlegen wpürden,dann könnten sie vieles auch entspannter erleben und nicht so verbissen.
diese Spieler sind es in meinen Augen die wow runterziehen.diese Spieler gehen in BGs Ehre leechen,weil zu öde zum 5673.male da rein zu gehen und wirklich zu kämpfen...diese Spieler flamen sofort los wenn man ein Fehler in einer Ini macht und diese Spieler sind so epicgeil, dass alles in Rekordzeit durchgezogen werden muss,weil man keine Minute verschenken darf...


----------



## grünhaupt (12. August 2008)

hallo, 

genau, die Kiddys raus.

nur, wer gibt die Richtlinien raus, ab wann man ein Kiddy ist?  

Ich führ mich manchmal auch wie ein Kind auf, ist nicht böse/negativ gemeint. Anderseits führen sich Kinder wie Erwachsene auf. 
Ist schon eine komische Welt!!

Alle guten Eigenschaften/Tugenden die es so gibt, sind nicht immer einfach zu leben. Machmal sind die Leute hier, mich eingeschlossen, einfach zu dünnhäutig. Nehmen etwas Objektives persönlich und fühlen sich beleidigt.

So, nun genug klug geschissen, sry. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg Grüni

Ps frei nach Grönemeyer, "Kinder an die Macht".


----------



## Darussios (12. August 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> /sign
> wow lebt von den Kiddies.das ist Fakt und wird sich auch nicht ändern.man muss damit leben oder man hört auf wow zu spielen.und anstatt zu flamen sollte man überlegen wie man sich mit dem Umstand arrangieren kann.ich z.B. geh kaum noch vor 21 Uhr abends in ein BG.besser noch 22 Uhr...
> aber nur durch "Kiddies" ist wow auch nicht so verkommen,denn es gibt sehr gute junge Spieler,genau wie es sehr schlechte alte Spieler gibt.
> Manchmal hab ich das Gefühl das die jahrelangen,gefrusteten Hardcore-Spieler nur noch hetzen und meckern können.sie empfinden irgendwie kein Spielspass mehr.für sie ist alles todernst.ich glaub wenn diese mal ein oder mehrere Monate Spielpause einlegen wpürden,dann könnten sie vieles auch entspannter erleben und nicht so verbissen.
> diese Spieler sind es in meinen Augen die wow runterziehen.diese Spieler gehen in BGs Ehre leechen,weil zu öde zum 5673.male da rein zu gehen und wirklich zu kämpfen...diese Spieler flamen sofort los wenn man ein Fehler in einer Ini macht und diese Spieler sind so epicgeil, dass alles in Rekordzeit durchgezogen werden muss,weil man keine Minute verschenken darf...



Ein fettes /sign


----------



## Darussios (12. August 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> /sign
> wow lebt von den Kiddies.das ist Fakt und wird sich auch nicht ändern.man muss damit leben oder man hört auf wow zu spielen.und anstatt zu flamen sollte man überlegen wie man sich mit dem Umstand arrangieren kann.ich z.B. geh kaum noch vor 21 Uhr abends in ein BG.besser noch 22 Uhr...
> aber nur durch "Kiddies" ist wow auch nicht so verkommen,denn es gibt sehr gute junge Spieler,genau wie es sehr schlechte alte Spieler gibt.
> Manchmal hab ich das Gefühl das die jahrelangen,gefrusteten Hardcore-Spieler nur noch hetzen und meckern können.sie empfinden irgendwie kein Spielspass mehr.für sie ist alles todernst.ich glaub wenn diese mal ein oder mehrere Monate Spielpause einlegen wpürden,dann könnten sie vieles auch entspannter erleben und nicht so verbissen.
> diese Spieler sind es in meinen Augen die wow runterziehen.diese Spieler gehen in BGs Ehre leechen,weil zu öde zum 5673.male da rein zu gehen und wirklich zu kämpfen...diese Spieler flamen sofort los wenn man ein Fehler in einer Ini macht und diese Spieler sind so epicgeil, dass alles in Rekordzeit durchgezogen werden muss,weil man keine Minute verschenken darf...



Ein fettes /sign

sorry löschen pls FF hat gelaggt


----------



## Alexaeus (12. August 2008)

Muhahaha,seit heute bin ich kein "Kiddy" mehr!xD

...Ok,dann mal wieder back to Topic...

Ähm...Naja...
Es is' ja eigentlich schon alles gesagt.^^

(Ich musste jetzt diesen geistigen Rotz hier hinschreiben,schließlich brauch' ich die Posts! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Naja,whatever.

Gibt es noch etwas anderes,was ich für euch tun kann (außer mir endlich die Futterluke zuzutackern)?
Gut.^^
Dann wünsche ich euch noch viel Spaß in der World of...Ähm...Vergesst' den letzten Teil!^^

MfG,Alexaeus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

(Bitte nicht flamen,dass ich hier so einen Müll schreibe.Ich hab' heute schließlich meinen "16ten",bin also dementsprechend aufgedreht.^.^)


----------



## Cazor (12. August 2008)

tscha.. so auf Anhieb kann man ja leider nie auf Kiddie schliessen, wenn man einer Gruppe beitritt.

Es sei denn, er labert mich mit "aba" "oda" "etz" und so an, wie der TE.
Dann geh ich mal von einer unreifen Person aus und bin vorsichtig.

Das letzte Kiddierlebnis: der Hunter macht trotz vorhandener Stangenwaffe auf des Schurken liebstes Traumschwert Bedarf. Und bekommt es. Bin sofort aus der Grp und hör ihn noch: /y Heult doch!
Mag sein diese Kiddie war 50 aber für mich ist es eines.


----------



## Melian (12. August 2008)

Der 13 jährige soll einfach allen Sagen er ist 18. überprüfen kanns ja keiner.

Dann hat er das problem auch nicht mehr.


----------



## theduke666 (12. August 2008)

Ehrlich gesagt?
Aba ma oda!


----------



## Turindo (12. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Was das mit Kiddies raus angeht: Ich bin selbst erst 13,5 Und bin selbst guter Tank. Ja ok wenn wer kein Bock hat auf kiddies is in ordnung bloß dann würds eher /kick auf den Kinder hasser geben. 

P.S.: Auch KInder hasssen ist Rassismus


----------



## klane_mieze (12. August 2008)

Hey,
wollte nur mal meinen Senf dazugeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wir haben zb einen recht guten Hexer in der Gilde der auch erst 13 ist, nur dieser beherrscht die normalen Umgangsformen und kann auch höflich schreiben und weiss wann er im TS ruhig sein sollte. Hatten ihn als rnd mit in Karazhan klar war er auch 1-2 x afk wc/trinken holen usw aber da gibts Erwachsene die öfters Dauerafk gehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 3 wochen drauf haben wir mit der Gilde nen 2nd try bei Jana'lai gemacht (2e ZA ID) und ich muss sagen dieser kleine Knirbs(Gnom) hat mich mächstig beeindruckt mitm Aggromanagment beim Bomben (ich bin n selbstmordgefärdeter Mage (beim bomben))...
Klar gibts auch (habe ich schmerzhaft am eigenen Leib erfahren) 14 jährige s1/s2 offkrieger die meinen sie könnten ZH hero ohne Schild tanken...
Genauso gibts aber die 30+dd die keine brauchbare Zauberrotation bis lvl 70 finden und sonstiges... :/
Ich bin zwar auch erst 20 aber denke ich kann meinen Mage soweit spielen das mein sheep hält und ich akzeptablen Schaden mache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


glg Mieze


----------



## wolkentaenzer (12. August 2008)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> @ ?!?!:
> 
> Du hast da wirklich recht, die Klingen von Azzinoth und (fast) full T6 bei einem
> 14-Jährigen kann ja nur zu einem Verkümmern der Schulischen Leistung führen.



<flameon>
Da gebe ich Dir recht. Ähnliches gilt aber auch für den ein oder anderen Hartz4-Empfänger*... Wenn Sie nur einen Bruchteil der WoW-Zeit und vor allem des Elans in Weiterbildung und Bewerbungen stecken würden, sehe die Arbeitslosenquote in D sicherlich anders aus... 

Es liegt halt immer auch an der Motivation.
</flameon>


*) NEIN! Das ist keine Pauschallisierung. Ich rede von mir bekannten Einzelfällen.


----------



## Cyberhool (12. August 2008)

geistiges alter hat selten was mit dem richtigen zu tun (zumindest so ab 12+ naja 3 jährige wow spieler werdet ihr wohl seltener antreffen)



Na entschuldige mal bitte, wenn du schon von geistigem Alter sprichst, dann ist das ganz sicher nicht etwas, was man daran festmacht wie man seinen char beherrscht. Nur weil ein 12 Jaehriger besser spielen kann als ich (und ja ich wette davon gibt es genügend), hat das doch nichts mit geistigem Alter zu tun. 
(bezüglich des Priests der in der Ini gelobt wurde)
Also für mich ist es nahezu Fakt, dass ein 12 Jähriger in seinem pupertierenden Lebensabschnitt (das ist keineswegs negativ gemeint, mussten wir ja alle mal durch) ganz andere Verhaltensweisen zu Tage legt wie ein 25 - 30 Jähriger. (Wäre ja auch komisch wenn nicht!) Zu diesen Verhaltensweisen gehören Merkmale die man als Erwachsener schnell als nervig abtut, auch wenn es einem gleichaltrigen kaum so vorkommen mag. Allein deine Schreibweise hätte mich schon die Augen verdrehen lassen, und ich hätte mir überlegt ob ich mir das nun wirklich antun will... aber he das ist nicht negativ immerhin ist es dein gutes Recht deine Kindheit so zu leben wie du magst... doch ich muss das ja nicht ertragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Jemanden deswegen runter zu machen ist ja noch was anderes, aber erstmal entscheide ich ob ich meine Zeit mit jemanden verbringen will der nichtmal halb so alt ist wie ich, oder jemanden der eher meinem geistigen Alter entspricht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und wenn nicht gerade jemand auf irgendeinem Computerspiel hängengeblieben ist, oder auf Drogen sollte man ab dem 16. Lebensjahr ein anderes geistiges Alter und Niveau besitzen als ein 12 Jähriger. Im Rl tun die Knaben mit 16 doch auch so cool und würden sich nicht auf das Niveau eines 12 Jährigen herablassen.

Also tu was du willst, doch wunder dich nicht wenn es nicht für jeden etwas erwachseneren ok ist.
Ahjo... bin 30


----------



## agolbur (12. August 2008)

typische kiddy klassen:
nachtelf: hunter, schurke
untoter: schurke

dazu natürlich der passende name... schurken eher: evil, dark, shadow, hard, hardcore, master, death, usw usw (und das natürlich alles mit sonderzeichen versehen)
bei huntern eher: lêgoòolás oder ähnliches 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadoweffect (12. August 2008)

Ihr wisst schon dass 3x die Woche spielen für BT reicht, oder?
ne Stunde davor noch fix Buffood farmen, dann ein paar Stunden raiden und gut ist es.


----------



## Natsumee (12. August 2008)

alter uninteressant also in wow

mir egal wie alt die leute sind mti denen ich inzen gehe solange sie normal spielen kann auch ein 8 jähriger tanken oder ein 90 järiger


----------



## riggedi (12. August 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> das mit dem Kiddy - typisch nehm ich hinsichtlich meines Alters mal als Kompliment
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jaja, da spricht der Veteran!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Abba das Alta hat _nada_ mit da Verhalta zu tua. Ausdrucksweisa in Woart und Schrift sind nur Trends, die auch wieda verschwinda (hoffentlich)!

Riggedi


----------



## wolkentaenzer (12. August 2008)

Und ich dachte immer Jäger sei eher ne Klasse für Erwachsene... Da muss man nicht so hektisch auf der Tastatur rumknüppeln und die Monster fallen eh alle mit Autoschuss...
Mit dem Alter lässt halt auch die Reaktionszeit nach.


----------



## Whitepeach (12. August 2008)

kurz und schmerzlos: irgendwelche Personengruppen über einen Kamm zu ziehen find ich extrem schice.
Es gibt immer solche und solche. Eine ganze Gruppe zu verteufeln, weil man hier oder da mal schlechte Erfahrung gemacht hat, zeugt von großer Intoleranz und geistiger Unreife > und selbst DIESES Phänomen kann man nicht in eine Alters-Schublade stecken.


----------



## Urengroll (12. August 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Ältere Spieler, die anfangen sich dann in einer Gruppe kindisch zu verhalten, können sich schon harschere Kommentare von mir einfangen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Kindisch tun und kindisch sein ist etwas anderes..................^^


----------



## riggedi (12. August 2008)

agolbur schrieb:


> typische kiddy klassen:
> nachtelf: hunter, schurke
> untoter: schurke


So´n Quatsch - du kannst doch nicht von der Klasse oder Rasse auf eine bestimmte Altersgruppierung schliessen.



wolkentaenzer schrieb:


> Mit dem Alter lässt halt auch die Reaktionszeit nach.


Jau, das wollte ich auch noch schreiben, aber ich hab´s zeitlich nicht geschafft.

Riggedi


----------



## Ohrensammler (12. August 2008)

Turindo schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Was das mit Kiddies raus angeht: Ich bin selbst erst 13,5 Und bin selbst guter Tank. Ja ok wenn wer kein Bock hat auf kiddies is in ordnung bloß dann würds eher /kick auf den Kinder hasser geben.
> ...



Streng genommen nicht, da Kinder ja keine eigene Rasse bilden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber Kinder hassen is bäbä und pfui pfui da geb ich dir recht




riggedi schrieb:


> Jau, das wollte ich auch noch schreiben, aber ich hab´s zeitlich nicht geschafft.
> 
> Riggedi



Totrofl


----------



## wolkentaenzer (12. August 2008)

riggedi schrieb:


> Jau, das wollte ich auch noch schreiben, aber ich hab´s zeitlich nicht geschafft.
> 
> Riggedi



Need: Ü30-Server!


----------



## Mimmiteh (12. August 2008)

Es ist doch letztendlich egal wie alt jemand ist. 

Ich habe es nur satt, als Rentner bezeichnet zu werden oder mir Sätze durchzulesen wie "kan isch grp" oder "ey alda zih mal xy", ganz zu schweigen von den doch recht beleidigenden Antworten, wenn mal nein sagt.

Und jemanden der meint er müsse mir sagen meine Rüstung ist sch***, kann ich nur antworten das er sich freuen soll wenn seine besser ist und mich in Ruhe lasen. Genau dasselbe wenn sich jemand ungefragt in die Talentskillung einmischt. 

Die meisten scheinen zu vergessen, das das Spiel Spaß machen soll. 

Ein vernünftiger Umgangston sollte schon sein, wer den nicht beherrscht, bekommt keine Antwort von mir.


----------



## riggedi (12. August 2008)

Turindo schrieb:


> P.S.: Auch KInder hasssen ist Rassismus


Äh jo, zu welcher Rasse gehören denn dann die Kinder?

Riggedi - ist sehr neugierig!

@wolkentaenzer: Gute Idee - ernsthaft  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MaximoPark (12. August 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Streng genommen nicht, da Kinder ja keine eigene Rasse bilden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Rassismus heißt Streng genommen eine Gruppe zu hassen, nicht eine Rasse.

Ich hab nichts gegen jüngere Kinder, bin auch selber erst 17.
Wenn wir die Ini/Raid schaffen, ohne übermäßig oft zu wipen, ist es mir relativ egal wie alt meine Mitstreiter waren/sind.


----------



## Ohrensammler (12. August 2008)

MaximoPark schrieb:


> Rassismus heißt Streng genommen eine Gruppe zu hassen, nicht eine Rasse.



Computer says yeees!
oder anders formuliert Wikipedia sagt,  recht hat er 

Ich habe was gelernt und senke mein Haupt in Demut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urengroll (12. August 2008)

Kinde gehöhren zur Rasse der Lemuren................^^


----------



## wolkentaenzer (12. August 2008)

riggedi schrieb:


> Äh jo, zu welcher Rasse gehören denn dann die Kinder?
> 
> Riggedi - ist sehr neugierig!
> 
> ...



Ne lass mal... Ich will dann doch lieber keinen Rassistenserver... Als ich noch ein Kiddie war, war ich Punk (oder wollte einer sein)... Da kommt sowas nicht in Frage *g*


----------



## wolkentaenzer (12. August 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Kinde gehöhren zur Rasse der Lemuren................^^



Sind Lemuren nicht am ganzen Körper behaart? Jetzt bricht mein Weltbild zusammen.


----------



## Mannne (12. August 2008)

Ich weiß nicht warum es immer dieses Missverständnis gibt. Die meisten hier im Forum scheinen, genau wie ich, der Meinung zu sein das Kiddie = Kinder (also unter 16/18) sind.

Kiddie ist für mich eine Person die durch ihr Verhalten sehr Kindisch und negativ auffällt.

Das kann ein 12jähriger, 16jähriger, 18jähriger, 30jähriger etc. sein.

Mir fällt nur auf das diese Leute meist über einen sehr gerigen Wortschatz verfügen, bzw. keinerlei Fähigkeiten in Grammatik und Rechtschreibung.

Wenn ihr jetzt mal durch eine Großstadt geht, bzw. mit den öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln fahrt, werdet ihr schnell merken das diese Art sich auszudrücken meist (nicht immer und auch nicht von allen!!!) verwendet wird.


Meine erfahrungen sind sehr gemischt.
Ich habe schon einige sogenannte "Erwachsene" gesehen, die einfach nicht mit anderen umgehen konnten bzw. mir durch ihr Verhalten sehr negativ aufgefallen sind.
Auf der anderen Seite hab ich gute sowie auch etliche schlechte erfahrungen mit jüngeren gemacht.


Mein Fazit für mich ist, dass ich mir die Personen erst genau anschaue und dann beurteile und wenn dann auf jemanden wie der TE treffen sollte, dann ist mein Urteil relativ schnell gefällt und ich würd mich eine neue Gruppe suchen.


----------



## Bluescreen07 (12. August 2008)

Kiddies raus - das wird Blizzard aber nicht freuen das dann die Abozahlen auf 1 - 2 Mio fallen


----------



## Duplexhammer (12. August 2008)

Hallo zusammen, 

ist ja eine nette Geschichte die zeigt dass auch die Ü30 Fraktion Idioten beinhaltet. Aber dass oftmals Minferjähige einem  auf den Zeiger gehen bleibt nach wie vor. Ich persönlich habe oftmals in letzter Zeit nachts gespielt und dort mit überwiegend älteren Herrschaften entspanntere Instanzbesuche erlebt ( auch wenn etwas schief geht flippt da nicht jeder aus). Was mich oftmals an "jüngeren" Spielern stört ist also nicht nur die manchmal fehlende Kompetenz sondern oftmals das hitzige Gemüt. Und noch schlimmer die durch's Internet geprägte Sprachverschandelung, die sie dann auch zum flamen nutzen. Also die Sparte loooool, scheiß kacknoob, l2p, ey alta, etc..





> is jetz net mein friend oda in meiner gilde aba wenn ich ma hero gehe und aus gilde kein tank on is frag ich ihn ob er mit will



Wobei anscheind das auch am TE nicht vorbeigeht. Solche Sätze tun einfach (mir zumindest) beim lesen weh und man will unwillkürlich einen Deutschlehrer empfehlen.


----------



## Healguard (12. August 2008)

Abgesehen davon, dass die Geschichte sich ziemlich erfunden anhört und etwa nur 5% der Spieler jüngere Mitspieler flamen:


> gut ich gebs zu als ich vor meiner ersten inni mit ihm erfahren hab das er 13 is war ich skeptisch


Wer sagt schon einer random grp, dass er 13 ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , oder überhaupt das Alter.


----------



## Mannne (12. August 2008)

Fast vergessen.

Zum Thema "Kiddies raus".

Ja bin ich dafür, allerdings darf man nicht vergessen das ich Kiddies nicht auf das eigentliche alter, sondern auf das Verhalten beziehe.


----------



## riggedi (12. August 2008)

wolkentaenzer schrieb:


> Sind Lemuren nicht am ganzen Körper behaart? Jetzt bricht mein Weltbild zusammen.


Das stimmt:

Riggedi


----------



## Tweetycat280 (12. August 2008)

naja ich hatte mal einen Gildenmeister der war ü 30 und hat mich die ganze zeit genervt wegen twinks ziehen etc und wenn ich keine lust hatte war der beleidigt

ich hab festgestellt das das schlimme flammen im alter 18- 24 ist k ahnung warum gut wenn ich in ner inni bin uund dann dumme witze im grpchanel gerissen werden nervt das schon aber komischerweise sind wipes bei solchen leuten selten und vorallem geben sie nicht auf die beißen bis zum schluß , so eure frage woher ich das weiß ich frag nach ner ini immmer wie alt sie sind da kann man sich ein schönes bild machen und man hatt keine vorurteile vorher naja mal schauen was die zukunft bringt freue mich aufs addon da werden die karten neu gemischt keiner ist mehr der imba epic crack in der ini und im sng channel gibts solche anfragen mit epicdd/tank/healer für die und die ini gesucht 


ciao ciao


tante edith hat gesagt soll noch verraten das ich 28 bin


----------



## Healguard (12. August 2008)

> Mir fällt nur auf das diese Leute meist über einen sehr gerigen Wortschatz verfügen, bzw. keinerlei Fähigkeiten in Grammatik und Rechtschreibung.


Jemanden nur wegen seiner Rechtschreibung über einen Kamm zu scheren ist ja wohl unterste Schublade.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ?!?! (12. August 2008)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> naja ich hatte mal einen Gildenmeister der war ü 30 und hat mich die ganze zeit genervt wegen twinks ziehen etc und wenn ich keine lust hatte war der beleidigt
> 
> ich hab festgestellt das das schlimme flammen im alter 18- 24 ist k ahnung warum gut wenn ich in ner inni bin uund dann dumme witze im grpchanel gerissen werden nervt das schon aber komischerweise sind wipes bei solchen leuten selten und vorallem geben sie nicht auf die beißen bis zum schluß , so eure frage woher ich das weiß ich frag nach ner ini immmer wie alt sie sind da kann man sich ein schönes bild machen und man hatt keine vorurteile vorher naja mal schauen was die zukunft bringt freue mich aufs addon da werden die karten neu gemischt keiner ist mehr der imba epic crack in der ini und im sng channel gibts solche anfragen mit epicdd/tank/healer für die und die ini gesucht
> 
> ...



Punkt.


----------



## Tribola93 (12. August 2008)

Bin auch erst 15 und werde immer gerne mitgenommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Klar hab ich mal meine Phase wo ich ziemlich algerisch auf bestimmte Leute reagiere , trotzdem kann man mich mit in die ganzen Insen nehmen und auch in allen 25er Raid's bin ich einer der Top DD's  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wolkentaenzer (12. August 2008)

?!?! schrieb:


> Punkt.


Ein paar Kommata mehr hätte ich auch nicht schlecht gefunden....


----------



## Hexenhase (12. August 2008)

> grp leader: boa des reicht bloß weil des kiddie da keine aggro halten kann muss ich jetz repkosten zahlen du gibst mir jetz sofort 50g oda ich kick dich





lol omg ich frage mich gerade wer das kind ist


----------



## Mannne (12. August 2008)

Healguard schrieb:


> Jemanden nur wegen seiner Rechtschreibung über einen Kamm zu scheren ist ja wohl unterste Schublade.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das wollte ich bestimmt nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Ich wollte nur anmerken, dass mir das bei den sogenannten Kiddies immer wieder auffällt, nicht immer aber häufig.


----------



## Shaguar93 (12. August 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Zumindest beweist du, dass du 1000x durchgekaute Themen neu aufmachst.
> Ist das Kiddy typisch ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daywa (12. August 2008)

Hört sich nicht wirklich glaubwürdig an. Viel zu dick aufgetragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aus meine Erfahrung heraus, hat spielerisches Können, nichts mit dem Alter des jeweiligen Spielers zu tun (wie es hier viele schreiben). Es gibt Jünglinge die sehr viel bodenständiger und erwachsender sind, als manch anderer Ü30 der meint, alles im Leben erlebt zu haben, obwohl er 24/7 vorm Rechner hängt. Genau diese Einstellung haben leider sehr viele Leute auch im Spiel.


----------



## wolkentaenzer (12. August 2008)

Lenßen schrieb:


> Es heißt abER  nicht abA
> diese neue Modeerscheinung ist grauenhaft -.-



Danke für die Aufklärung. Ich hatte mich schon gefragt, ob jetzt Björn oder Benny nicht mehr dazugezählt wird.


----------



## Shaguar93 (12. August 2008)

-$sIpaN$- schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen.
> 
> Ich mus an dieser Stelle Euch mal Recht geben. Es gibt Kinder die was Drauf haben, es gibt Kinder die nix drauf haben. Es gibt Erwachsene die was Drauf haben, es gibt Erwachsene die nix Drauf haben. Das gleiche gilt bei der Verhaltensweise.
> 
> ...


Hmm...ich denke mal wenn der Junge Zeit hat...is das kein Wunder...mir wäre Schule wichtiger...und kannst mir net erzählen das er auch noch gut inner Schule is... das geht net... BT , MH raiden???Ne....ausser er is inner 7.ten Klasse oder so,aber ich denke mit 14... hm... muss er eig in der 8.ten oder 9.ten sein.


----------



## Healguard (12. August 2008)

Shaguar93 schrieb:


> Hmm...ich denke mal wenn der Junge Zeit hat...is das kein Wunder...mir wäre Schule wichtiger...und kannst mir net erzählen das er auch noch gut inner Schule is... das geht net... BT , MH raiden???Ne....


Ich bin 17, raide z.Zt. mh und bt und kann mich nicht über meine schulischen Leistungen beschweren (das letzte Jahr rückt näher *gg*) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaguar93 (12. August 2008)

Healguard schrieb:


> Ich bin 17, raide z.Zt. mh und bt und kann mich nicht über meine schulischen Leistungen beschweren (das letzte Jahr rückt näher *gg*)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hauptschule?Denn wenn du ne Hauptschule besuchst..dann könnt ich auch BT,MH usw usw raiden und dann auch noch PVP machen und erfolgreich inner Schule sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## {P.E.B.K.A.C} (12. August 2008)

auch wenn der thread sich auf den letzten seiten in mehrere unterdiskussionen zerfasert hat, wollte ich noch angemerkt haben:

äähm.
mist. 
vergessen. 
wahrscheinlich schon altersdemenz.

[edit sacht]:
ha! richtig. sacht mal hatten wir das nicht schonmal?


----------



## Lindi (12. August 2008)

also in ner instanz frag ich grundsätzlich nie wie alt jemand ist...

wenn irgendwer mist baut "shit happens" so wichtig is es wohl nicht....


----------



## Schorb666 (12. August 2008)

Wenns ihm zum 2. oder 3. mal passiert dann schon q:


----------



## Olynth (12. August 2008)

Du hast es nicht verstanden was ein Kiddi ist...

Kiddi,Kiddy oder sonst wie bezieht sich nicht aufs Alter sondern aufs benehmen... in dem Fall der Grp Leader.

@ Shaguar93

Das geht sehr Wohl, bloß dann hatt er nicht wirklich viel Freizeit für seine freunde,freundin (wenn überhaupt)
Da ja eh meist Abends geraidet wird im schnit 18/19-22/23 Uhr.

mfg


----------



## Shaguar93 (12. August 2008)

Olynth schrieb:


> Du hast es nicht verstanden was ein Kiddi ist...
> 
> Kiddi,Kiddy oder sonst wie bezieht sich nicht aufs Alter sondern aufs benehmen... in dem Fall der Grp Leader.
> 
> ...


Ja wenn Hauptschule... dann is klar..Realschule würde ich sagen hm....kann ja sein das er begabt is usw.. Gymnasium no way...naja is ja auch egal...


----------



## Healguard (12. August 2008)

Shaguar93 schrieb:


> Hauptschule?Denn wenn du ne Hauptschule besuchst..dann könnt ich auch BT,MH usw usw raiden und dann auch noch PVP machen und erfolgreich inner Schule sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wenn ich nix verpasst habe gehe ich auf ein Gymnasium und in 9 Tagen beginnt meine 12 Klasse  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkanis (12. August 2008)

Eher Realschule bei dem Alter,
aber trotzdem kannst du nicht sagen dass die Schüler auf der Hauptschule weniger Streß haben. Ich selber bin aufm Gym und ich würde jetzt auch sagen, dass ich auf der Hauptschule und der Realschule locker ohne Streß zurechtgekommen wäre, aber die Leute sind da nicht ohne Grund (ich will jetzt nicht sagen sie sind dumm ganz im Gegenteil) aber die Schüler werden dort halt anders gefördert und gefordert als aufm Gym und somit kannst du NIE sagen dass du in einer niedrigen Schulform besser zurechtkommst... Du hast dein Wissen auch nur durch das intensive Training ausm Gym...

*Edit*
Warum du dann von deinem letzten Jahr sprichst ist mir nen Rätsel ^^ Mein Tipp mach Abitur...


----------



## wolkentaenzer (12. August 2008)

Unsinn!
Ich habe zu meinen Abiturzeiten locker 20h pro Woche P&P-Rollenspiele gespielt, wenn nicht sogar mehr. Zusätzlich habe ich eine Freundin gehabt und Sport gemacht und noch recht viel Zeit gefunden Computer zu spielen... Auch am C64er und Amiga konnte man stundenlang daddeln!

Meiner Bildung hat das keineswegs geschadet....

Grüße
wolke


----------



## Shaguar93 (12. August 2008)

Healguard schrieb:


> Wenn ich nix verpasst habe gehe ich auf ein Gymnasium und in 9 Tagen beginnt meine 12 Klasse
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Dann haste viel Freizeit *verzweifel*


----------



## Valleron (12. August 2008)

Was das angeht hab ich schon einiges erlebt.

Von nem 13 Jährigen der seinen Schurken sehr gut spielen kann bis zu nem 50 Jährigen der mit seiner Pala Skillung 0/0/0 versucht ZH zu tanken war alles dabei. Daher geh ich erstmal ohne Vorbehalte an eine Gruppe ran. Jeder hat seine Chance. Im Verlauf der Ini sieht man dann ja wer nicht dazu passt. 

Gruß Val.


----------



## Healguard (12. August 2008)

Shaguar93 schrieb:


> Dann haste viel Freizeit *verzweifel*


Scheint so, ich komme jedenfalls sehr gut zurecht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , 3-4 Stunden raid abends passt schon, 6 Stunden zum lernen reichen doch *gg*


----------



## Rofl die Kartoffel (12. August 2008)

Healguard schrieb:


> Wenn ich nix verpasst habe gehe ich auf ein Gymnasium und in 9 Tagen beginnt meine 12 Klasse
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



lol ja schule kannste wechseln wenn du keine freunde hast dann is dir das auch egal und wow einer is 14 und hat 7/8 t6 teilen das beeindruckt jemanden der noch normal denken kann ja so gewaltig besonders wenn so einer dann bei nem vorstellungsgespräch (wenn überhaupt) sagt ey man ihr müsst mich nehmen ich hab mein ganzes leben wow gewitmet und 7/8 t6 teilen ! ich geh voll ab im pve! xD dann schickt dich der chef ganz schnell zum artzt und wenn du wieder aufwachst bist bei den männern im weissen kittel -.- 

Fazit: ist doch wurst wer n kiddie ist und wer sich darüber aufreggt was es für typen gibt der ist nix besseres weil er sich auf das nevau herrunter lässt für spams gibts igno so einfach ist das  jeder der was draufhat EGAL WELCHES ALTER der behält es für sich und prozzt nicht damit rum


----------



## Nightelven (12. August 2008)

Ich selber vermute, dass die ganzen "Erwachsenen" Spieler jemandem die gesamte Schuld andrehen wollen.
In diesem Fall ists halt die Altersgruppe von ~12 -> ~18.
Dieses Verhalten hängt denk ich mal stark von der eigenen Unfähigkeit ab.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wie mehrfach hier auch schon gesagt muss man lernen geistliches Alter von körperlichem Alter zu trennen.
Selbst bin ich 14, würde man mein Alter aber nicht kennen, schätzt man mich vom Verhalten (auch von der äußerst tiefen Stimme) her
auf um die 18 oder 20.
Ich hab mit 11 angefangen zu spielen (daher auch der Name "Nightelven"... Mein erster Pala hieß übrigens Coopadead x_x"), da war mein Verhalten eine Zeit lang natürlich total beschissen,
mit 12 war ich dann auf den ignore Listen der meisten Spieler (lang lebe der globale SucheNachGruppe Spamchat!)

Fazit:

Körperliches Alter =/= Geistliches Alter
Kinder entwickeln sich auch! (Nicht jeder 11-jährige tut mit 14 das gleiche wie mit 11...)
Den ganzen "Ololol kack kiddies" Kram kann man sich inne Tüte schmieren, ist eh nur ein Ausweg um von der eigenen Unfähigkeit abzulenken.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
mit freundlichen Grüßen, Nightelven


----------



## Dinah (12. August 2008)

Solange du noch aber=aba, oder=oda usw. schreibst, bist du für mich ein dummes bzw. ungebildetes Kind.
Ich finde diese Sprachverstümmelung zum Erbrechen.

Ich erwarte von meinen Mitspielern ein Minimum an Sozialverhalten und Intellekt.
Selbst bei 14 jährigen habe ich durchaus brauchbare Mitspieler gefunden, eine feste Altersgrenze kann nicht gezogen werden, jedoch finden sich bei jungen Menschen vermehrt solche Vollpfosten die ihre Muttersprache nicht mal beherrschen.


----------



## Healguard (12. August 2008)

> lol ja schule kannste wechseln wenn du keine freunde hast dann is dir das auch egal und wow einer is 14 und hat 7/8 t6 teilen das beeindruckt jemanden der noch normal denken kann ja so gewaltig besonders wenn so einer dann bei nem vorstellungsgespräch (wenn überhaupt) sagt ey man ihr müsst mich nehmen ich hab mein ganzes leben wow gewitmet und 7/8 t6 teilen ! ich geh voll ab im pve! xD dann schickt dich der chef ganz schnell zum artzt und wenn du wieder aufwachst bist bei den männern im weissen kittel -.-


Was willst du von mir?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich bin bestimmt noch ein normaler Mensch und gehe nicht zu einem Vorstellungsgespräch und sage meine Chef, dass ich 5/6 t95678459068 hab


----------



## Renzah (12. August 2008)

leute die so schreiben wie du sollten in allen foren geflamed werden


----------



## Rofl die Kartoffel (12. August 2008)

ich glaub deinen text kann man in 2 richtungen verstehen und ich hab den erst in ne falsche verstanden xD also

fehlermachen ist menschlich


----------



## Illuin (12. August 2008)

Nightelven schrieb:


> Ich selber vermute, dass die ganzen "Erwachsenen" Spieler jemandem die gesamte Schuld andrehen wollen.
> In diesem Fall ists halt die Altersgruppe von ~12 -> ~18.
> Dieses Verhalten hängt denk ich mal stark von der eigenen Unfähigkeit ab.
> 
> ...



/sign


----------



## wolkentaenzer (12. August 2008)

Wer im Glashaus sitzt, sollte nicht mit Steinen werfen.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (12. August 2008)

ganz ehrlich....ich halte diese geschichte, "wie alt bist du?"..."13"...kick, für erfunden....warum sollte jemand den mt kicken bevor er nen vernünftigen ersatz hat?....warum sollte überhaupt jemand in ner ini grp nach dem alter fragen?....ich glaube diese geschichte nicht.

was diese "kiddies" angeht: manche sind schon nervig...andere nicht....
was erwachsene angeht: manche sind schon nervig....andere nicht...


----------



## {P.E.B.K.A.C} (12. August 2008)

Nightelven schrieb:


> Ich selber vermute, dass die ganzen "Erwachsenen" Spieler jemandem die gesamte Schuld andrehen wollen.
> In diesem Fall ists halt die Altersgruppe von ~12 -> ~18.
> [...]
> Fazit:
> ...




ohne jetzt auf nen kleinen fehler eingehen zu wollen, der mir vor lolen fast die luft geraubt hat - was bitte hat [mistake deleted for security reasons] zu tun?.



[edit]:

nee sorry, du hast recht, mein fehler. dass du stolzer igno-serverrekordler bist unterstreicht die these...


----------



## dragon1 (12. August 2008)

noch lustiger finde ich es wenn ich nach der taktik frage und keiner antwortet,ich aber gleich danach wegen einem fehler geflamet werde ala lol kiddies sind noobs(erstes mal hdz2 xD)


----------



## Healguard (12. August 2008)

Surfer schrieb:


> ganz ehrlich....ich halte diese geschichte, "wie alt bist du?"..."13"...kick, für erfunden....warum sollte jemand den mt kicken bevor er nen vernünftigen ersatz hat?....warum sollte überhaupt jemand in ner ini grp nach dem alter fragen?....ich glaube diese geschichte nicht.


GENAU das hab ich auch gedacht, als ich das das erste mal gelsen habe


----------



## Qonix (12. August 2008)

Danke für die kurze Unterhaltung während der Mittagszeit. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zaratres (12. August 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Hier ist die Altersstufe egal, da gibt es nur einen kurzen und schmerzlosen Weg - wer flamed wird verwarnt, wer das ignoriert oder versucht in endlosen Diskussions-Ping-Pongs runterzuspielen bzw. Uneinsichtigkeit zeigt, fliegt.
> 
> Solltest du dich mit deinem Beitrag aufs offizielle WoW-Forum beziehen: Kann man nix machen. *g*



Zam reug bleiben dein gesicht is ganz rot schon nit das noch nen herzinfack bekommst^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mit alter is das immer so ne sache es is keine leistung 18 zuwerden und das sich älter leute gern mal als was besseres vorkommen wollen bei wow zumindest kenn ich gut^^
ps: Zam schreib mal was im War forum xD (ps ich find Zam am best an der bufft show dan kommt Heinrich)


----------



## Zaratres (12. August 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Hier ist die Altersstufe egal, da gibt es nur einen kurzen und schmerzlosen Weg - wer flamed wird verwarnt, wer das ignoriert oder versucht in endlosen Diskussions-Ping-Pongs runterzuspielen bzw. Uneinsichtigkeit zeigt, fliegt.
> 
> Solltest du dich mit deinem Beitrag aufs offizielle WoW-Forum beziehen: Kann man nix machen. *g*



Zam reug bleiben dein gesicht is ganz rot schon nit das noch nen herzinfack bekommst.^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mit alter is das immer so ne sache es is keine leistung 18 zuwerden und das sich älter leute gern mal als was besseres vorkommen wollen bei wow zumindest kenn ich  das gut.^^
ich bin erst 20 wens wer wissen will.
ps: Zam schreib mal was im War forum xD (ps ich find Zam am best an der buffed show dan kommt Heinrich)


----------



## Nightelven (12. August 2008)

{P.E.B.K.A.C} schrieb:


> ohne jetzt auf nen kleinen fehler eingehen zu wollen, der mir vor lolen fast die luft geraubt hat - was bitte hat [mistake deleted for security reasons] zu tun?.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gratuliere! Deine Art kotzt mich schon jetzt an!
Hast du dir alles durchgelesen? Ich glaube nicht.
Du behandelst eine Vermutung als Fehler -> FAIL!



> nee sorry, du hast recht, mein fehler. dass du stolzer igno-serverrekordler bist unterstreicht die these...



Hast du dir den Rest durchgelesen? Ich hab mich im Laufe der Zeit in der Vernunft geübt.

Du = Totales Failsaster


----------



## Azmodahn (12. August 2008)

Kiddies können wirklich gute Spieler sein, man kann und sollte nicht alles und jeden in eine Schublade stecken.

Wo bei mir allerdings alles aufhört sind Leute, die der Interpunktion nicht mächtig sind...!
Den Anfangspost konnte ich so bis zum 5. oder 6. "Satz" lesen, danach war Schicht im Schacht.

wie kann man nur ernst genommen werden wollen wenn man nicht mal in der lage ist einen punkt und ein komma zu benutzen ja ich weiß sehr ironisch und dann auch noch alles klein geschrieben ist wirklich schlimm

Also bitte! Mein Aufruf: Hört auf pauschal Kiddies zu flamen! Zieht über die Rechtschreibnullen her! Selbst Legastheniker bekommen einen weitaus besseren Satzbau zustande!

my 2 cents... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (12. August 2008)

ich schreib immer klein im pc bin zu faul die shift taste zu drücken und kommas hab ich schon immer gehasst


----------



## RuL4h (12. August 2008)

Immer das selbe leidige Thema....

naja ich habs mir einfach gemacht spiel nicht mehr Ally sondern Horde das sind 80% weniger Kinder.....nagut seit BC und den *hust*"knuffigen*würg* Blutelfen sind es wohl wieder mehr aber da meine Arbeitszeit mich eh nur von 20-24 Uhr gamen lassen in der Woche.....und da alle Kinder schon schlafen hab ich damit kein Problem....

Außerdem.....jeder war mein klein und dumm(nicht böse gemeint) ^^


----------



## Tante V (12. August 2008)

"Kiddys" können von mir aus so gut spielen können wie sie wolle, deswegen haben sie trotzdem nicht das recht andere Spieler anzupöbeln oder ihnen anders auf die Nerven zu gehen. Kein Spieler hat das Recht. 

WoW is nicht um sonst ab 12. (was meiner unmaßgeblichen Meinung nach noch zu schwach ist) Es ist ein Multiplayer spiel das heißt man kommt mit anderen menschen in Kontakt. Dementsprechend sollte man auch einen gewissen Umgang mit ihnen pflegen. Die meisten 10-16 jährigen haben diesen Anstand nicht oder schehren sich nicht darum. Auch einige ältere nicht nur leider wurde mir schmerzhaft bewusst das der Hauptanteil solcher Flamer und Rumstänkerer eben im Altersbereich 10-16 liegt. 

Aus diesem Grund spiele ich nicht gern mit Kiddys. Nicht weil sie nicht spielen können sonder weil mir die Art wie sie spielen nicht gefällt.


----------



## Syriora (12. August 2008)

Wer Rechtschreibung und Kommasetzung nicht beachtet, sollte aus einem Forum gebannt werden, allein schon wegen der Respektlosigkeit den restlichen Forenmitgliedern gegenüber.
Aber es ist wie immer, man ist ja in einem Forum und gute Noten in der Schule braucht man ja nicht, oder man gibt sich in der Schule Mühe, aber hier halt nicht, sind ja nur 'dumme' Mitmenschen. Arme deutsche Sprache, armes Deutschland.

So kommen wir zum On-Topic.

Um erstmal die Eröffnungsfrage des TEs zu beantworten, nein Kiddys nicht raus. 

Um mal ein schönes Beispiel zu geben, der Leader unserer Gilde ist 26, ich selber bin Co-Leader und 21 und der 2te Co-Leader ist 15/16.
Der hat dann auch mal seine 5 Minuten und wenn er es übertreibt, wirds ihm gesagt und so weiter. Aber er macht seine Arbeit und das ziemlich gut und wenn er die 
15 Minuten nicht hat, ist er auch ziemlich erwachsen und reif für sein Alter (finde ich).

Wir hatten aber auch schon den Fall, dass jemand perdu unser Nesthäckchen nicht mitnehmen wollte, er ist erst 14, aber die Mutter von ihm ist sehr tolerant, er darf oft bis abends gegen 23.00 Uhr spielen, am Wochenende sogar länger. Und wenns mal ein bisschen früher ist, ist das auch okay. Weil damit muss man nunmal rechnen, dass manche noch die Eltern/Geschwister/Freundin/Frau/whatever bei sich haben und sich noch um andere Dinge kümmern müssen.

Ich seh da zumindest bei uns keinen großen Unterschied zwischen den älteren und jüngeren Mitgliedern.

Und ich hab auch schon öfter mitbekommen, dass die Leute nach dem Alter gefragt haben und wenns ihnen nicht gefallen hat / zu jung war, gabs nen Kick. 
Aber jeder wie er meint. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruß Kaja

EDIT: Peinlich, was ein Kauderwelch beim Umformulieren da rauskam ^^
EDIT2: Ich gebs auf -.-'
EDIT3: Wort geändert.


----------



## Healguard (12. August 2008)

> herzinfack





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> Wer Rechtschreib und Kommasetzung nicht beachtet, sollte aus einem Forum gebannt werden, allein schon der Respektlosigkeit den restlichen Forumsmitgliedern gegenüber.


Noch besser ich krieg mich nich mehr ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich bin ganz pöhse und respektlos weil ich klein schreibe ey nee xD


----------



## Syriora (12. August 2008)

Healguard schrieb:


> Noch besser ich krieg mich nich mehr ein
> Ich bin ganz pöhse und respektlos weil ich klein schreibe ey nee



Ich hoffe, dass du niemals einen längeren Text schreibst, denn ohne Satzzeichen und Groß- und Kleinschreibung ist ein solcher Text eh nicht mehr lesbar.
Im Übrigen hab ich meinen Post korrigiert, weil ein Fehler drin war, quote richtig, wenn schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tante V (12. August 2008)

Syriora schrieb:


> Wer Rechtschreibung und Kommasetzung nicht beachtet, sollte aus einem Forum gebannt werden, allein schon wegen der Respektlosigkeit den restlichen Forumsmitgliedern gegenüber.



^^ man sollte nicht vergessen das es sich um ein Spieleforum handelt und hier keine weltbewegenden Dokumente verfasst werden.
Hauptsache man kann es lesen und verstehen.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (12. August 2008)

ich beherrsche die rechtschreibung und zwar die alte und nicht die neue über meine protokolle hat sich bis jetzt noch keiner beschwert oder über berichte ich bin nur beim chatten oder im forum zu faul noch darauf zu achten









neue sign

satzzeichen haben bei mir keine daseinsberechtigung

oder

nicht die rechtschreibung ist entscheidend sondern der sinn im satz


und außerdem Deutschland ist das einzige land was noch substantive hat bei allen anderen ländern werden nur eigennamen groß geschrieben


----------



## Healguard (12. August 2008)

> Wer Rechtschreibung und Kommasetzung nicht beachtet, sollte aus einem Forum gebannt werden, allein schon wegen der Respektlosigkeit den restlichen Forumsmitgliedern gegenüber.


Sorry kann ich nicht lesen, soll dieses merkwürdige "Forumsmitglieder" vielleicht "Forenmitglieder" heißen? Du solltest echt mal mehr auf deine Rechtschreibung achten, wenn du mal einen längeren Text schreibst will ich den nicht lesen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Healguard (12. August 2008)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> ich beherrsche die rechtschreibung und zwar die alte und nicht die neue über meine protokolle hat sich bis jetzt noch keiner beschwert oder über berichte ich bin nur beim chatten oder im forum zu faul noch darauf zu achten
> 
> ...
> 
> und außerdem Deutschland ist das einzige land was noch substantive hat bei allen anderen ländern werden nur eigennamen groß geschrieben


O M G denkst du ich lese diesen Text jetzt echt? Du bist ja mal voll respektlos zu mir, schreibst einfach klein!


----------



## Tweetycat280 (12. August 2008)

ach schade mom BESSER WENN ES GROß IST LOL GIBT KEIN GROSSES ß NAJA


----------



## Exo1337 (12. August 2008)

riggedi schrieb:


> So´n Quatsch - du kannst doch nicht von der Klasse oder Rasse auf eine bestimmte Altersgruppierung schliessen.
> 
> [...]
> 
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  danke riggedi der is echt gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Faimith (12. August 2008)

Elda^^ schrieb:


> omg der 34 Jährige is ja mal der Übelste NOOB
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Öhm.. und wer sagt das dieser "34"Jährige die Wahrheit gesagt hat?.. Vielleicht war ja der auch ein Kiddie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, solls geben ^^.

Und es ist halt einfach so das manche sich nicht zu benehmen wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, aber auch das liegt nicht immer am Alter oder den Kindern selbst, evt. sind ja auch die Eltern schuld ^^ Who knows.. xD

Und wenn in meiner Grp der Leader von Anfang an ne grosse Klappe hat ^^ dann geh ich einfach nicht drauf ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Auch könntet Ihr Euch noch überlegen ab welcher Altersstufe man als Kiddie gelten sollte und wann nicht mehr xD (Ich bin 18, so als Info 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Naja^^ das wärs von mir


MFG


----------



## Scorpicory (12. August 2008)

MörderSchwammerl schrieb:


> also hallo leute
> 
> ich hab in letzter zeit bemerkt wie oft spieler unter 16 im forum geflamt werden
> 
> ...






Schnarch... du scheinst echt zu viel Zeit zu haben....
Ich sag nur, als 16-jähriger ist dein Rechtschreibung unter aller Sau und du solltest vielleicht erstmal daran arbeiten...


----------



## grünhaupt (12. August 2008)

@ Wolkentänzer und Riggidii,

bitte hört auf, ich krieg Bauchschmerzen.

Greets Mates, Grüni

Ps. Ich liiiiebe diesen Humor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/edit 1 Ein ortographischer und grammatikalischer Tiefflieger zu sein ist net/nicht tragisch, sich aus Faulheit keine Mühe zu geben, dass sollte bestraft werden.

@ tante, das edit ist sicher auch mit Absicht mit zwei (2) tt (Pleonasmus) geschrieben!! ;-))


----------



## Lisutari (12. August 2008)

Scorpicory schrieb:


> Schnarch... du scheinst echt zu viel Zeit zu haben....
> Ich sag nur, als 16-jähriger ist dein Rechtschreibung unter aller Sau und du solltest *villeicht* erstmal daran arbeiten...


Du meinst evenutell vielleicht?

Editt: Das hast aber schnell ausgebessert


----------



## Disasterpiece (12. August 2008)

ich bin selber 13 und ich werde von meiner Gilde akzeptiert, die nehmen mich mit  kara oder Za wenn ich mich anmelden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Also sind nicht alle so wie der 34 Jährige Noob 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tante V (12. August 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Du meinst evenutell vielleicht?
> 
> Editt: Das hast aber schnell ausgebessert



gibs zu du hast den Fehler extra eingefügt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Whitepeach (12. August 2008)

> ZITAT(Scorpicory @ 12.08.2008, 13:01)
> Schnarch... du scheinst echt zu viel Zeit zu haben....
> Ich sag nur, als 16-jähriger ist dein Rechtschreibung unter aller Sau und du solltest villeicht erstmal daran arbeiten...
> 
> ...



Also wenn schon Korinthen kacken, dann richtig ja? "deinE Rechtschreibung"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razmael (12. August 2008)

Ich habe auch noch eine kleine Geschichte, die zu diesem Thema passt:

Ich war Kral, selbst habe ich getankt, wobei ich Furor geskillt bin und deshalb schon im Vorfeld sagte, ich würde halt auf gewisse Dinge Bedarf haben, was aber alle akzeptierten. Heiler war meine kleine Schwester und der Rest war halt eine Random-Gruppe bestehend aus einem 30er Hexer, einem 23er Hexer und einem 24er Jäger. Meine Schwester und ich waren beide 24.
Als wir die Instanz betraten, startete ich mein "Violation", eine Art "Dmg-Meter" neu und es konnte losgehen. Dass der Jäger allerdings kein Pet hatte und die ganze Zeit vorne mit 2 Einhändern auf die Gegner eindrosch, kam mir doch etwas komisch vor. Nunja, ich schaue nach ein paar Gegnern auf mein "Violation" und siehe da, sein Schaden scheint nicht schlecht zu sein, er war zweiter. Dass ich selbst als Tank mit Schild und Verteidigungshaltung erster war, ließ ich erst einmal so da stehen.
Wir schlugen uns also ohne Probleme bis zum ersten Boss durch und der ließ einen Dolch fallen. Guter Schaden und Beweglichkeit drauf. Kein Schurke anwesend. Ich frage extra noch, ob auch wirklich niemand Bedarf hat und dann wähle ich selbst Bedarf aus. Gleich darauf macht der Jäger auch Bedarf. Ich hätte nichts gesagt, hätte er ihn gewonnen, im Low-Lv wächst man da eh innerhalb von einem Tag raus. Dann gewinne ich den Dolch aber und der Jäger fängt an: "Du Noob du bist doch so dumm was willst du mit dem Dolch?" Ich kann kaum meinen Augen trauen, was ich da lese. "Das gleiche wie du: Schaden machen."
Dann gehts aber erst so richtig los: "Du Kacknoob du bist so dumm, lern mal deine Klasse zu spielen, du bist Krieger und wirst nie Schaden machen. Wenn du was bringen wirst, musst du tanken omg wie kann man nur so dumm sein? Du machst keinen Dmg und wirst auch nie welchen machen!" (natürlich mit vielen Rechtschreibfehlern drin) Mir fing er an, auf die nerven zu gehen, also poste ich meine Daten vom "Violation": ich war erster, Jäger war zweiter, dann kamen die Hexer. "Man du Idiot dein Add On ist kaputt das ist alles falsch, du machst kein Schaden du Noob!" Übrigends hatte ich kein einziges Mal Aggro verloren, was ich mir auch im Nachhinein noch von meiner Schwester, die ja heilte, bestätigen ließ.
Ich überlegte, ihn zu kicken, doch ich wollte durch diese Instanz durch also beließ ich es bei "Nochmal sowas und es gibt ein Ticket wegen Beleidigung." Wir gingen noch zum nächsten Boss und unterwegs forderte der Jäger auf einmal, dass ich ihn zum Anführer machte. Da ich wusste, dass die anderen wieder zu mir in eine Gruppe kamen, falls er mich kickte, tat ich es und wartete. Nichts passierte und wir gingen zum Boss. "Mach bitte Zeichen" Er ignorierte meine Frage und ich sagte dann halt im Chat, wie wir es machen würden. (Boss hat noch 2 Mobs neben sich stehen)
Wir erledigten so den Boss und er dropte was, das weder ich, noch der Jäger brauchten. Also nochmal Glück gehabt. Einer der Hexer fragt den Jäger, ob er ihn zum Anführer machen kann, was dann auch passiert und keine 2 Sekunden drauf war der Jäger gekickt und er hüpfte noch etwas rum und beleidigte uns, dann war er weg.
"Immer diese 12-jährigen...", klagte der Hexer und ich musste lachen: unsere Heilerin, meine kleine Schwester war 12 nur die wusste sich zu benehmen und hat auch nahezu perfekt geheilt. Wie alt der Jäger war, will ich nicht wissen.


----------



## Azmodahn (12. August 2008)

Oh mann ihr Experten, dass er "Dein" anstatt "Deine" Rechtschreibung geschrieben hat, ist keinem von euch aufgefallen!?!

@Whitepeach: Rüüchtüüüüg! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (12. August 2008)

grünhaupt schrieb:


> @ Wolkentänzer und Riggidii,
> 
> bitte hört auf, ich krieg Bauchschmerzen.
> 
> ...


wenn du jeden tag 8 seiten protokolle schreibst hast du später noch lust auf rechtschreibung oder groß und klein schreibung zu achten glaube nicht


----------



## Lisutari (12. August 2008)

Tante schrieb:


> gibs zu du hast den Fehler extra eingefügt!


Nein, auf das Nivou lass ich mich nicht runter


----------



## Whitepeach (12. August 2008)

> Oh mann ihr Experten, dass er "Dein" anstatt "Deine" Rechtschreibung geschrieben hat, ist keinem von euch aufgefallen!?!




zu langsam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: ach, ist dir ja doch noch aufgefallen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tante V (12. August 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Nein, auf das Nivou lass ich mich nicht runter



Niveau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

irgendwer hier hatte doch mal so ne coole signatur zu dem wort *grübel*


----------



## Lisutari (12. August 2008)

Tante schrieb:


> Niveau
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich bin Legastenikerin, herzlichen Dank.


----------



## Tante V (12. August 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Ich bin Legastenikerin, herzlichen Dank.




dito
willkommen in der Realität  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azmodahn (12. August 2008)

Zieh Dir den Schuh ned an, Lisu...


----------



## Shrukan (12. August 2008)

naja ich sags mal so jeder Ältere sagt dass die Jüngeren Noobs und Kiddies sind.

Ein 40jähriger hält einen für mitte 20 für ein Kiddie (Noob)
Ein 20jähriger hält alles unter 18 für einen Noob
Ein 16jähriger hält alle unter seinem Alter fürn Kiddie.

usw ...


----------



## Lisutari (12. August 2008)

Tante schrieb:


> willkommen in der Realität
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Habe ich mich realitätsfremd verhalten?


----------



## Fochi (12. August 2008)

Cervante schrieb:


> Es gibt immer welche die sich für besser halten bloß weil ihre Mutter sie früher ausm Leib gepresst hat als andere ... Naja so ist das manchmal.



Etwas direkt aber wo du recht hast, hast du recht!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
- Für die Bezeichnung "Kiddie" gibt es jetz schon soviele bedeutungen für manche heißt es wirklich nur Kind, für andere ist es ein schlechter Spieler, für 
wieder andere ist es nur die tatsache das der wiederspruch einer anderen Person ihr nicht gefallen hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bitte lasst die "Kiddies raus" "Kiddies nerven" "Kiddies sind Sche"sse!" USW. Themen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Es nervt und wirft immer wieder die gleichen debatten auf, der eine Flamet, der andere Meckert, der eine wiederspricht dauernd usw.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hoffe das das jetz noch jemand bemerkt was ichh geschrieben hab  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg


----------



## Tante V (12. August 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Habe ich mich realitätsfremd verhalten?



nö ich glaub nur nicht das du Legastenikerin bist (zumal du das wort richtig geschreiben hast oO)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (12. August 2008)

Tante schrieb:


> nö ich glaub nur nicht das du Legastenikerin bist (zumal du das wort richtig geschreiben hast oO)


Achso, weil ich mich nicht hinsetze und schreibe wie eine 5 Jährige weil ich Legastenikerin bin, sondern alle 3 Tage zu einem Schreibtraining fahre bin ich keine Legastenikerin mehr?
Da kann ich mich doch eigentlich nur glücklich schätzen oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder soll ich deiner meinung nicht irgendwann ohne einem Wörterbuch neben dem PC auskommen?


----------



## Avisan (12. August 2008)

Also ich bin 14 jahre alt und wie gesagtas geistige Alter zählt! mein Gott ich rege mich selber über Kiddies auf und finde es wirklich blöd wen schon diese Frage kommt :"Ehm sagmal wie alt bist du überhaupt?" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das Spiel ist ab 12 also und ich kann mich benehmen,habe meinen Char unter Kontrolle und habe Humor und nehme nicht alles so bierernst! In meiner Gilde bin ich soger derjenige der sich um Homepage und Forum kümmert und die wissen dass ich 14 bin. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruß Avi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atrum_Scorpius (12. August 2008)

Scorpicory schrieb:


> Schnarch... du scheinst echt zu viel Zeit zu haben....
> Ich sag nur, als 16-jähriger ist dein Rechtschreibung unter aller Sau und du solltest vielleicht erstmal daran arbeiten...




Genau solche Leute lieb ich. Sich über Andere aufregen, aber selber Fehler in dem kurzen Text haben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Dieses Gelaber ("Du schreibst wie ein Kiddy." "Du bist ein Kiddy und ich nicht.") zeugt auch nicht unbedingt von Reife.
Auch das zuflamen von Jüngeren, nur weil sie mal Fehler machen, ist nicht grad sehr erwachsen. 
Als ältere Generation sollten wir ein ordentlicheres Verhalten vorzeigen.


Denkt mal drüber nach.


----------



## wolkentaenzer (12. August 2008)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> .... ich bin nur beim chatten oder im forum zu faul noch darauf zu achten




eigentlichgebeichdirrechtdarüberhinausfindeichauchleerzeichenzwischendenwörtern
ziemlichunsinnigmankanjsichjadenkenwoeinwortaufhörtundwoeinsanfängt


----------



## Healguard (12. August 2008)

> Genau solche Leute lieb*e* ich. Sich über Andere aufregen, aber selber Fehler in dem kurzen Text haben.





> eigentlichgebeichdirrechtdarüberhinausfindeichauchleerzeichenzwischendenwörtern
> ziemlichunsinnigmankanjsichjadenkenwoeinwortaufhörtundwoeinsanfängt


Das hättest du dir auch sparen können.


----------



## Azmodahn (12. August 2008)

Atrum_Scorpius schrieb:


> Genau solche Leute lieb ich. Sich über Andere aufregen, aber selber Fehler in dem kurzen Text haben.



Na und? Hat er sich selber auf's Podest gestellt? Nein! Jeder macht mal Fehler. Und seine Rechtschreibung ist definitiv um Längen besser als die vom TE.


----------



## wolkentaenzer (12. August 2008)

grünhaupt schrieb:


> bitte hört auf, ich krieg Bauchschmerzen.



Ok, das habe ich nicht gewollt! Nimmst Du meine Entschuldigung an?


----------



## Tweetycat280 (12. August 2008)

hmm ich glaub i werd alt hoffe es heißt nicht in 2 jahre oh der ist über 30 helft ihm über die strasse 

so noch nen schlußsatz : Ich bin so erzogen wurden das ich Respekt vor Ältere habe und was sie für uns Jüngere geleistet haben Aufbau nachdem Krieg etc. aber dank der 68er Erziehungsgeneration ist das denn Bach runtergegangen. Die Leute die so flamen und einen Beleidigen können nichts dafür denn ihnen fehlt die Erziehung sie denken sie können so mit anderen rum springen und im Spiel sehen sie die Reaktion darauf nicht bzw spüren Sie nicht. Meine Meinung es ist egal welches Alter derjenige ist sagt ihm Muß das sein? Ich habe Dir nichts getan und das ist nur ein Spiel sonst nichts . Und wenn er weiter macht Ticket und ignore dann habt ihr Ruhe und denk euch ja der Arme hatte eine schlechte Kinderstube oder lebt in einem sozialen Umfeld wo das normal ist so miteinander um zuspringen.


----------



## derseppel (12. August 2008)

Ich kenne einige jüngere Spieler, aber die sind es nicht dir einem das Leben schwer machen, Meist sind es eher die 16-18 Jährigen die mich anbetteln ob sie gezogen werden. Ich kenne sogar einen elf jährigen Spieler. Er sit jetzt nicht der DD dieses Planetes, Doch er weiß sich zu benehmen. 

Die definition Kiddy ist nicht ans alter gebunden. Sondern eher an das verhalten. Das vergessen wohl einige.


----------



## SirDamatadore (12. August 2008)

Scorpicory schrieb:


> Schnarch... du scheinst echt zu viel Zeit zu haben....
> Ich sag nur, als 16-jähriger ist dein Rechtschreibung unter aller Sau und du solltest vielleicht erstmal daran arbeiten...




Dein Bild



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wolkentaenzer (12. August 2008)

Healguard schrieb:


> Das hättest du dir auch sparen können.



Stimmt! Habe ich aber nicht.


----------



## Azmodahn (12. August 2008)

SirDamatadore schrieb:


> Dein Bild




*gähn* Das is auch wieder so'n Kinderkram...^^


----------



## Healguard (12. August 2008)

Azmodahn schrieb:


> *gähn* Das is*t* auch wieder so'n Kinderkram...^^


----------



## Azmodahn (12. August 2008)

Da muss ich jetzt grinsen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*g* Aber da sag' ich jetzt nix zu...^^


----------



## Ohrensammler (12. August 2008)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> 
> *und außerdem Deutschland ist das einzige land was noch substantive hat* bei allen anderen ländern werden nur eigennamen groß geschrieben


Ojee echt.

Man, dann muss ich mein Englisch neu lernen!!

Ein Satz der früher so ging:

I`m posting a lot of good stuff in that forum because I`m an intelligent boy

würde dann heute, da die ja keine Substantive mehr haben, so lauten:

I`m posting a lot of good in that  because I`m an intelligent 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (12. August 2008)

jo okay streue asche auf mein haupt substantive die groß geschrieben werden besser


----------



## Nehar (12. August 2008)

Auch wenn dein Thread schön zeigt, das es auch vernünftige jüngere gibt : Das interessiert nicht. World of Warcraft ist ab 12. Ergo müsst ihr damit rechnen, auf 12 Jährige zu treffen. Wenn ihr darauf nicht klar kommt, seid ihr nicht ganz so Erwachsen wie ihr es gerne wärt. Und wenn es wirklich so sein sollte, das euch jemand anflamed mit "zieh mich - ne - stfu nap" dann einfach Ticket. Wenn ihr dafür auch zu dämlich seid, dann spielt halt AoC. Das ist ab 16 oder 18 glaub ich.

Ach und weil solche posts meist von jüngeren kommen : Ich bin 17. Also nicht mehr ganz so, was die ganzen WoW Profis behaupten würden, in dem 'Kiddy-Alter'.


----------



## Lisutari (12. August 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ojee echt.
> 
> Man, dann muss ich mein Englisch neu lernen!!
> 
> ...


Made my day^^


----------



## Ohrensammler (12. August 2008)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> jo okay streue asche auf mein haupt substantive die groß geschrieben werden besser



nicht wirklich

Richtig müsste der Satz so lauten:

...und außerdem ist Deutschland das einzige Land, welches noch Substantive hat (die groß geschrieben werden). In allen anderen Ländern werden nur Eigennamen groß geschrieben.

Aber soetwas würde ich hier nie hinschreiben, denn weder bin ich Hans noch ein Klugscheißer!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (nicht böse sein Tweetycat) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wolkentaenzer (12. August 2008)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> jo okay streue asche auf mein haupt substantive die groß geschrieben werden besser



Was meinst Du damit?

Substantive die groß geschrieben werden*, werden* besser*.*
oder
*'*Substantive die groß geschrieben werden*' wäre* besser *gewesen.*


----------



## Kryll (12. August 2008)

@MörderSchwammerl sehe ich genau so! diese verallgemeinerung das alle unter 18 nicht spielen können und blablabla ist so unnötig es gibt genug die über 18 sind und genau so kindisch sind. Wow ist halt nun mal ab 12 aktzeptiert es oder hört auf und nur weil jmd was falsch macht muss derjenige nicht gleich ein kiddie sein! Die Herausforderung an diesem spiel ist unteranderem meines Erachtens die große Alterspanne aber das macht es find ich spannend!

lg


----------



## Lisutari (12. August 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Richtig müsste der Satz so lauten:
> ...und außerdem ist Deutschland das einzige Land, welches noch Substantive hat (die groß geschrieben werden). In allen anderen Ländern werden nur Eigennamen groß geschrieben.
> 
> 
> ...


Gab es da nicht so ein Land in dem man auch Deutsch spricht? Genau! Österreich. Also ist Deutschland nicht das einzige Land 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ?!?! (12. August 2008)

SirDamatadore schrieb:


> Dein Bild
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hans zu sein ist ein Kavaliersdelikt, die Vergewaltigung der deutschen Sprache nicht.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (12. August 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> nicht wirklich
> 
> Richtig müsste der Satz so lauten:
> 
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 fauch aber bin nicht nachtragend warum wird aus einem "kiddies flamen ist doof thread" ein "deine Rechtschreibung ist doof Thread"


----------



## wolkentaenzer (12. August 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Richtig müsste der Satz so lauten:
> 
> ...und außerdem ist Deutschland das einzige Land, welches noch Substantive hat (die groß geschrieben werden). In allen anderen Ländern werden nur Eigennamen groß geschrieben.



Danke für die Interpretation.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (12. August 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Gab es da nicht so ein Land in dem man auch Deutsch spricht? Genau! Österreich. Also ist Deutschland nicht das einzige Land
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Österreich spricht nicht deutsch sag das mal nen Österreicher die haben folgende meinung


"Unsere größte Leistungen sind das wir aus Beethoven nen Österreicher gemacht haben und aus Hitler nen Deutschen und der Sunshine state(californien) unsere neues Kanton ist"

ich weiß der ist fies aber o-ton eines österreichers


----------



## wolkentaenzer (12. August 2008)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> fauch aber bin nicht nachtragend warum wird aus einem "kiddies flamen ist doof thread" ein "deine Rechtschreibung ist doof Thread"



Ich habe mich auch schon gefragt, wer als Erster vergessen hat 'OT' vor seinen Beitrag zu schreiben.

Übrigens: Du bist Dir auch nicht ganz treu. 'Rechtschreibung' und 'Thread' sind keine Eigennamen.


----------



## SirDamatadore (12. August 2008)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> fauch aber bin nicht nachtragend warum wird aus einem "kiddies flamen ist doof thread" ein "deine Rechtschreibung ist doof Thread"



Weil sie jetzt die Chance sehen sich für was auszugeben was sie nicht sind?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (12. August 2008)

das war nur um aufmerksamkeit zu ERREGGEN


----------



## Lycidia (12. August 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> Ich meine aber selber immer.: Kiddys sind nicht immer unter 16. Es gibt auch 16+ die sich wie kiddys auführen. Ich selber bin 14 und bettel nicht nach gold oder bettel drum gezogen zu werden.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Danke für den lesbaren Text du unter 16jähriger  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , ich hatte schon Angst beim Lesen des Beitrages des TE Augenkrebs zu kriegen (ja ich weiß nicht jeder interessiert sich für Interpunktion und es ist cool in denglisch und mit abkürzungen zu schreiben - ABER NICHT FÜR Ü30jährige ^^)

Zum Thema - auch ich erlebe leider immer wieder "Minderjährige", die sich ... wie soll ich sagen ... extrem aufführen. Aber das liegt nicht nur daran, dass sie noch ihre Eierschalen hinter den Ohren haben. Dieses Phänomen gibts leider auch bei Erwachsenen - und ich schließe mich da nicht aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Auch ich hab ab und zu ne Kiddy-Phase (ohne dieses "ist jetzt mein friend oda so")


----------



## Sapper13 (12. August 2008)

Also ich will dem TE ja nicht zu nahe treten? öhm oder doch ich will ihm zu nahe treten!

Ich will Dir mal was sagen: Du beschwerst dich hier über Kiddies oder über andere die sich mit erwachsenem Alter kiddiehaft benehmen. 

Schau doch mal die Schreibweise deiner Sätze an und dann erkläre mir bitte mal ganz konkret wie wir dich bezeichnen sollen?

Aba
Alta
Hamma
Wieda
Komm mal = Komma

Ich meine wenn Du deine Konversationskünste bei Ali an der Dönerstube gelernt hast, ist doch alles phat alta dann roxxor mal fein ab und mach richtisch krass party mit hamma blutelf bitch.

omg Junge wenn ich euch bescheuerten Hip Hop Kiddies im Handelschannel lese könnt ich abkotzen. Merk dir einfach mal folgenden Satz.

Wer im Glashaus sitzt, der darf nicht mit Steinen schmeißen! Alles klar Alta xD


----------



## lilly_gore (12. August 2008)

Beruflich habe ich ausschließlich mit erwachsener Kundschaft zu tun. Was da an Respektlosigkeit und Unhöflichkeit stattfindet- ich könnte Bücher darüber schreiben! Der Unterschied ist, dass bei einem jungen Menschen viele Entgleisungen impulsiv geschehen, Erwachsene wissen sehr wohl was sie tun.

Ich habe letztens einen sehr netten "Tauren-Krieger" kennen gelernt, wir haben ein paar Gruppenquests zusammen erledigt und als er hörte, dass die Quest zu meinem Epic- Mount ansteht, hat er sofort seine Hilfe angeboten. Das schöne daran ist, es war nicht nur hohles Gerede(wie ich es bei schon vielen Erwachsenen erlebt habe), sondern er war zwei Abende, mit seinem 70er da, mit dem Endeffekt, dass mein Hexer jetzt einen standesgemäßen Untersatz hat. Der Kontakt mit dem "Tauren-Krieger" besteht weiter hin. Gestern habe ich erfahren, dass der Spieler hinter dem Tauren, 16 Jahre alt ist.

Ich komme eigentlich auch eher mit den Spielern jenseits der 25 zurecht und manchmal merkt man einem Mitspieler auch an, dass er mitten in der Pubertät steckt und fühlt sich von irgendwelchen Zickigkeiten genervt, aber mal ehrlich, da sollte man gerade deswegen doch drüber stehen!

Bitte verallgemeinert hier nicht. Es liegt nicht am Alter, ob ein Mensch andere mit Respekt behandelt. Ein Ü18- Server(die es von offizieller Seite nie geben wird) würde ALLE ausschließen, die ein gewisses Alter nicht erreicht haben. Ausgrenzung ist immer Mist, meiner Meinung nach!


----------



## wolkentaenzer (12. August 2008)

SirDamatadore schrieb:


> Weil sie jetzt die Chance sehen sich für was auszugeben was sie nicht sind?!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Darf ich fragen, wer sich als was ausgibt und dieses nicht ist?


----------



## Saji (12. August 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> (achja mal ganz nebenbei, die Chance das jemand der sich ausschließlich hüpfend vorwärtsbewegt schon Flaum am Kinn hat, ist seeehr unwahrscheinlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich trag 'nen Bart und hüpf gerne mal OOC in SW rum... Bin ich nun ein Eddy? Ein *E*rwachsenes Ki*ddy*? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nein, im ernst... bei u16 schrillen bei mir erstmal die Alarmglocken... wenn's dann noch 'n Gnom-Magier oder Zwergen-Jäger ist, krieg ich auch schon Schweißausbrüche. Das sind irgendwie die Kombis, die die Kiddys magisch anziehen. Und leider leider leider hatte ich auch schon oft recht. Allerdings würde ich nie jemanden aus der Gruppe kicken, weil er jünger ist. Ich kicke sie nur aus der Gruppe, wenn sie sich aufführen wie der letzte Dreck (und das hat man oft bei den 16 bis 18jährigen).


----------



## Azmodahn (12. August 2008)

lilly_gore schrieb:


> Beruflich habe ich ausschließlich mit erwachsener Kundschaft zu tun. Was da an Respektlosigkeit und Unhöflichkeit stattfindet- ich könnte Bücher darüber schreiben! Der Unterschied ist, dass bei einem jungen Menschen viele Entgleisungen impulsiv geschehen, Erwachsene wissen sehr wohl was sie tun.
> 
> Ich habe letztens einen sehr netten "Tauren-Krieger" kennen gelernt, wir haben ein paar Gruppenquests zusammen erledigt und als er hörte, dass die Quest zu meinem Epic- Mount ansteht, hat er sofort seine Hilfe angeboten. Das schöne daran ist, es war nicht nur hohles Gerede(wie ich es bei schon vielen Erwachsenen erlebt habe), sondern er war zwei Abende, mit seinem 70er da, mit dem Endeffekt, dass mein Hexer jetzt einen standesgemäßen Untersatz hat. Der Kontakt mit dem "Tauren-Krieger" besteht weiter hin. Gestern habe ich erfahren, dass der Spieler hinter dem Tauren, 16 Jahre alt ist.
> 
> ...



/signed


----------



## Sp@rtan (12. August 2008)

also wenn ich der 13 jährige tank WÄR würde ich mir von dem 34jährigen leader sowas nicht gefallen lassen.
ich meine wenn man 34 ist und nichts besseres zu tun hat als 13 jährigen zu flamen sollte man nochmal über sein leben nachdenken^^


----------



## Tweetycat280 (12. August 2008)

Wie sprach einst Honecker : Die Jugend von heute ist die Zukunft von morgen, was wir ihnen heut nicht geben werden, werden Sie morgen nicht kennen. langsam weiß ich was er damit gemeint hat obwohl er ein Diktator war


----------



## handyfeuerinecke (12. August 2008)

sind auch viele vorurteile dabei , nicht jeder der jünger als 16 is muss ein kiddy sein. es gibt aber (leider) auch viele schlechte beispiele.
ich sage man kann es nicht verallgemeinern


----------



## HordeCrusher (12. August 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> (achja mal ganz nebenbei, die Chance das jemand der sich ausschließlich hüpfend vorwärtsbewegt schon Flaum am Kinn hat, ist seeehr unwahrscheinlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




VORURTEIL! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (12. August 2008)

mom weiterzählen zehn na kommt elf


voll grass dieser dred alda muß mal voll zu meinen brüder gehn und zeigen alda hoffe der thread is weida so cool alda 



mist ich kann es nicht


----------



## BlizzLord (12. August 2008)

Wie die alle immer anfangen sich irgendwelche Geschichten zusammen zu reimen <.<
alle total glaubwürdig *rolleyes*

Naja stimmt trotzdem was du sagst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (12. August 2008)

vielleicht ist die Zeitbegrenzung für diesen monat erreicht und deswegen soviel los


----------



## Drhomie (12. August 2008)

ich hätt am anfang schon nur eins gemacht: grp verlassen und diesen vollhorst auf /ig

mal ehrlich: dieser "uberroxx0r" hat doch extra aggro gegimpt um nen "grund" zu haben den tank zu kicken

ich hab kein problem mit jüngeren spielern, solange sie wissen, was sie tun bzw zu tun haben. und wenn das nicht der fall ist: kick
kann sein, dass dies bei jüngeren häufiger vorkommt, aber ältere sind auch nicht unbedingt besser (kenne genug "erwachsene" bei denen auch sowas zutrifft)


----------



## Ohrensammler (12. August 2008)

HordeCrusher schrieb:


> VORURTEIL!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Also jetzt hab ihr es geschafft jetzt gibts ne Abhandlung zu Vorurteilen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wir Menschen fällen in jeder Sekunde zig Urteile, dies hilft uns zu Überleben.
Bei einem Spaziergang durch die Stadt müssen wir ohne Unterlass Situationen beurteilen.
Sind die entgegenkommenden Passanten gefährlich oder nicht, der Hund auf der anderen Straßenseite ist der eine Bedrohung etc..
Dieser Prozess läuft selbstverständlich unterbewusst ab. 
Müssten wir jede Situation so beurteilen, als hätten wir sie noch nie erlebt, würde unser Gehirn sehr schnell heiß laufen. Um eine solche Belastung zu reduzieren helfen Vorurteile.
Dazu auch ein Zitat aus der Wiki:



> Ursachen von Voruteile
> 
> Kategorisierung: Menschen neigen dazu, ihre Umwelt in Kategorien einzuteilen. Dafür gibt es verschiedene Erklärungen, z.B. dass *dieses Verhalten uns hilft, unsere kognitive Belastung zu reduzieren* und unsere Handlungsplanung zu vereinfachen (&#8222;Minimierung kognitiver Dissonanzen&#8220.



Vorurteile haben also sehr wohl einen Sinn.

Im Bereich des bewussten Handelns sollten sie allerdings reflektiert sein und mit hoher Vorsicht benutzt werden. (wenn überhaupt)


----------



## Apfelbrot (12. August 2008)

wer was gegen kinder hat sollte immer wissen, er war selbst mal eins !


----------



## Soramac (12. August 2008)

Apfelbrot schrieb:


> wer was gegen kinder hat sollte immer wissen, er war selbst mal eins !



Richtig, nur sind manche mit 16 Jahren immer noch Kinder und verhalten sich auch entsprechend so.


----------



## Soldus (12. August 2008)

Hängt davon ab was man unter kiddis versteht ich kennn einen.... weiss nciht wie alt der genau ist aber manchmal frage ich wo hat der seinen verstand gelassen....
 auf dem ganzen realm ist er schon bekannt.... im handelschat reissen sie manchmal witze über ihn.
 warum?
Er geht normal questen und nimmt das ganze graue zeug das er da findet mit und verkauft es im chat - er ist 70 - und verkauft irgendeine wertlose waffe die beim häönlder 3g wert ist für 50 im handelschannel das macht er seit lvl 15 und hats immer noch nicht begriffen dass das blödsinn ist obwohl mans ihm schon zig-mal erklärt hat....

alle hacken auf ihm rum und warscheinlich findet er nur noch mit gilde gruppen für inis.

ich kenn das ganze auch anders ich ging mal in eine gruppe für tiefensumpf nach langem suchen hatten wir tank also gingen wir rein , schalteten die ersten mobgruppen aus da musste der heiler weg hatte das ganz vergessen zu der zeit war ein dd'ler afk.
 der tank der lead hatte hatte den heiler sofrot gekickt und als dann ne pat kam pullte ich die aus versehen wir rannten zur ini raus der afk schurke überlebte da er verstohlen war wir waren alle unversehrt dann machte er sich über mich her ich wäre ein noob ein kiddie sollte besser aufpassen als ich dann sagte es wäre ja nix passiert und mich auch entschuldigte wurde ich gekickt und ignoriert

IST DAS NORMAL????

PS: später fragte ich den schurken was aus der ini geworden wäre wusste er das nicht - er war auch gekickt worden weil er länger afk war als er gesagt hatte... was aber auch keine rolle spielte da die gruppe noch nicht voll war


----------



## Auchi nr.1 (12. August 2008)

Ich hüpfe nur in bg's um nicht afk zu gehen *Hust*hust* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das thema schmeckt mir genauso wenig mehr wie ein kaugummi den ich 2 tage im mund habe und jeder weiß eig. die antwort: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Vorurteil<! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

------------------------------------------
Wieso sich Vorurteile in WoW sich so lang halten...da gibt es ja wohl wenig was man *nicht* verstehen könnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (12. August 2008)

Beispiel aus dem RL meine Vermieterin ist 29 und hat mir die wohnung gekündigt weil ich nicht das gemacht hat was sie gesagt hat bzw weil es nicht im Mietvertrag steht und sie es mir befohlen hat also ich sag zu ihr sorry aber wenn sie das wort bitte verwendet hätten hätte ich vielleicht unkraut gejaetet sie sagt ich muß nicht bitte sagen das ist mein haus mein grundstück sie müssen das tun was ihnen gesagt wird und ich darauf nö und einen tag später kündigung 

ach ja die gute frau hat das haus von ihren eltern geschenkt bekommen 

würde zu gern wissen wie die sich im spiel auf führen würde


----------



## Tweetycat280 (12. August 2008)

oh schon erbse 11


----------



## Soramac (12. August 2008)

Ich habe heut zu Mittag Sphagettis mit einem Gurkensalat gegessen und der Gurkensalat war interresanter als der ganze Thread hier...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## buffsplz (12. August 2008)

Also, erstmal möchte ich den Threadersteller flamen wegen seiner Art zu schreiben: ABA - keine Zeit das richtig zu schreiben? Ist in der Summe nur ein Buchstabe mehr. ABER. Oder weisst Du schon garnicht mehr wie das richtig geschrieben wird?

Gut. Zum inhaltlichen. Kann dir grundsätzlich nur zustimmen. Es gibt Jugendliche / Kinder, da fragt man sich wirklich, was die in WOW verloren haben und wie zum Teufel die die Kohle für den Char bei Ebay zusammengebracht haben. Dennoch haben viele jüngere Spieler echt DIE Ahnung vom Spiel. Klar, mitten in der Lernphase, geistig einiges mobiler als mancher 34-jährige. Ist wie mit dem Inlineskaten - das bekommen die Alten Säcke auch nicht hin, während die Kids lustig Freestyle fahren.

Die meisten "Kiddies" die ich bisher kennengelernt habe, hatten natürlich erstmal "Große Fresse" - ich kenn das selbst, man will ja schliesslich bei den Grossen mitmachen. Wenn Du es schaffst, dem Kleinen beizubringen, dass er keinen auf "dicke Hose" machen braucht, weil man ihn auch so ernst nimmt und er eben spielen soll, werden die bisweilen echt angenehm. Klar, dass viele leider nicht die Zeit, Ruhe oder das Verständnis dafür haben.

Ich bin Papa, war selbst mal ein Kiddie, ich seh dass entspannt. Ich bekomm nur die Krise, wenn die Kids es einfach nicht begreifen wollen, dass man den anderen nicht ans Bein pinnkeln braucht. Sowas geht direkt /ignore.
Mein Apell an alle Kiddies: überzeugt durch gutes Gameplay, ihr habt es drauf. Fühlt Euch nicht unterdrückt oder angemacht, wenn die Älteren Euch was sagen wollen. An alle Älteren: behandelt die Kids mit Respekt, die stecken Euch womöglich in Sachen Spielwissen in die Tasche. Macht keinen auf "Besserwisser " oder "weil ich älter bin" - begegnet Euch auf gleicher Augenhöhe.

Dann sollte alles Friede-Freude-Eierkuchen sein                  *träum.....*


----------



## LoC_Ruin (12. August 2008)

Dinah schrieb:


> Solange du noch aber=aba, oder=oda usw. schreibst, bist du für mich ein dummes bzw. ungebildetes Kind.
> Ich finde diese Sprachverstümmelung zum Erbrechen.
> 
> Ich erwarte von meinen Mitspielern ein Minimum an Sozialverhalten und Intellekt.
> Selbst bei 14 jährigen habe ich durchaus brauchbare Mitspieler gefunden, eine feste Altersgrenze kann nicht gezogen werden, jedoch finden sich bei jungen Menschen vermehrt solche Vollpfosten die ihre Muttersprache nicht mal beherrschen.



Als ob man aus der Schreibweise das Verhalten eines Menschens rauslesen kann, ich schreib selbst auch aba und oda, aber auch nur beim chatten, denn es weiß sowieso jeder was damit gemeint ist.



Syriora schrieb:


> Wer Rechtschreibung und Kommasetzung nicht beachtet, sollte aus einem Forum gebannt werden, allein schon wegen der Respektlosigkeit den restlichen Forenmitgliedern gegenüber.
> Aber es ist wie immer, man ist ja in einem Forum und gute Noten in der Schule braucht man ja nicht, oder man gibt sich in der Schule Mühe, aber hier halt nicht, sind ja nur 'dumme' Mitmenschen. Arme deutsche Sprache, armes Deutschland.



Eben weil man in nem Forum is (ja is, nicht ist! flame mich) achtet man nicht auf die Rechtschreibung oder die Kommasetzung, im Forum gehts um nix. Mach ich im Forum auch nicht umbedingt, und ich hab ne 1 in Textverarbeitung wo es sehr drauf ankommt. Also kannst du nicht sagen das man keine guten Noten hat wenn man mal nicht auf rechtschreibung im forum achtet.



Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> Österreich spricht nicht deutsch sag das mal nen Österreicher die haben folgende meinung
> 
> 
> "Unsere größte Leistungen sind das wir aus Beethoven nen Österreicher gemacht haben und aus Hitler nen Deutschen und der Sunshine state(californien) unsere neues Kanton ist"
> ...



Was spricht Österreich deiner Meinung nach denn sonst? Also ich komm aus Österreich und spreche Deutsch.


----------



## Shaguar93 (12. August 2008)

Healguard schrieb:


> Sorry kann ich nicht lesen, soll dieses merkwürdige "Forumsmitglieder" vielleicht "Forenmitglieder" heißen? Du solltest echt mal mehr auf deine Rechtschreibung achten, wenn du mal einen längeren Text schreibst will ich den nicht lesen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


LOL




Disasterpiece schrieb:


> ich bin selber 13 und ich werde von meiner Gilde akzeptiert, die nehmen mich mit  kara oder Za wenn ich mich anmelden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Aber nur,wenn du dich anmelden!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (12. August 2008)

LoC_Ruin schrieb:


> Eben weil man in nem Forum is (ja is, nicht ist! flame mich) achtet man nicht auf die Rechtschreibung oder die Kommasetzung, im Forum gehts um nix. Mach ich im Forum auch nicht umbedingt, und ich hab ne 1 in Textverarbeitung wo es sehr drauf ankommt. Also kannst du nicht sagen das man keine guten Noten hat wenn man mal nicht auf rechtschreibung im forum achtet.




Für ein gutes Verhalten, sollte man im Forum auf die Rechtschreibung achten, denn bei manchen Leuten versteht man ja nur  Bahnhof. Da musste man 3 mal lesen, bevor man überhaupt erstmal den ersten Satz verstanden hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und über deine Aussage ''Im Forum gehts um nix'' wunder Ich mich etwas.


----------



## Mannne (12. August 2008)

Der Thread ist ja wohl der beste Beweis das sich nicht nur Kinder kindisch verhalten.

Wie albern ist es denn, wenn sich hier jeder über die Rechtschreibfehler des letzten Posters lustig macht.

Ich finde ein gewisses Niveau sollte es auch in einem Forum geben, aber das hier ist einfach nur lächerlich (wenn auch auf eine kranke Art und Weise unterhaltsam).


----------



## kargash (12. August 2008)

Ein Hoch auf Rechtschreibung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flavastulta (12. August 2008)

LoC_Ruin schrieb:


> Eben weil man in nem Forum is (ja is, nicht ist! flame mich) achtet man nicht auf die Rechtschreibung oder die Kommasetzung, im Forum gehts um nix.



Eben weil es ein Forum ist, geht es darum, dass du deine Meinung kund tust, und nicht um nichts. Wenn du etwas schreibst, willst DU, dass ICH lese, was du geschrieben hast. Somit ist es freundlich von dir, wenn du Dinge so schreibst, dass ich sie angenehm lesen kann.

Wenn du so schreiben würdest, dass niemand das lesen oder verstehen kann, also in saumäßiger Rechtschreibung, die Augenkrebs auslöst, würde es niemand lesen, weil es zu anstrengend oder gar unmöglich ist.

Kommunikation kann nur stattfinden, wenn alle sich darauf geeinigt haben, wie man kommuniziert, in diesem Fall die Rechtschreibung. Wenn du nicht Teil dieser Einigung sein willst, dann kannst du streng genommen auch kein Teil der Gemeinschaft sein.

Oder kurz: Schreib anständig, sonst /ignore.

_Rechtschreibung ist eine Sache des Respekts. Punkt. Aus. Ende. Schluss. Fertig._


----------



## Tweetycat280 (12. August 2008)

Flavastulta schrieb:


> Eben weil es ein Forum ist, geht es darum, dass du deine Meinung kund tust, und nicht um nichts. Wenn du etwas schreibst, willst DU, dass ICH lese, was du geschrieben hast. Somit ist es freundlich von dir, wenn du Dinge so schreibst, dass ich sie angenehm lesen kann.
> 
> Wenn du so schreiben würdest, dass niemand das lesen oder verstehen kann, also in saumäßiger Rechtschreibung, die Augenkrebs auslöst, würde es niemand lesen, weil es zu anstrengend oder gar unmöglich ist.
> 
> ...



rechtschreibung hat nichts mit respekt zu tun, bloß wenn man jeden tag berichte schreibt etc möchte man das in seiner freizeit nicht tun weil es dann nervig ist auf die rechtschreibung zu achten und einfach mal frei schnauze schreiben will


----------



## Soramac (12. August 2008)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> rechtschreibung hat nichts mit respekt zu tun, bloß wenn man jeden tag berichte schreibt etc möchte man das in seiner freizeit nicht tun weil es dann nervig ist auf die rechtschreibung zu achten und einfach mal frei schnauze schreiben will




Ihr tut alle so, als wäre die Rechtschreibung eine Qual..., wenn man es öfters tut, muss man nicht mal den Kopf anstrengen um nachzudenken, ob das jetzt richtig geschrieben worden ist.


----------



## Flavastulta (12. August 2008)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> rechtschreibung hat nichts mit respekt zu tun, bloß wenn man jeden tag berichte schreibt etc möchte man das in seiner freizeit nicht tun weil es dann nervig ist auf die rechtschreibung zu achten und einfach mal frei schnauze schreiben will



Wie du es mal einfach nicht kapierst...

1. Wenn du so schreiben willst wie es dir passt, dann tu das bitte NICHT dort, wo man so schreiben soll, dass alle anderen das lesen können. Ansonsten kannst du dir die Mühe sparen, da es normalerweise nur die Leute lesen, die über Rechtschreibung flamen wollen.

2. Wenn du wirklich bei jedem Wort das du schreibst über die Rechtschreibung nachdenken musst, dann hast du in deiner Schulzeit was falsch gemacht. Rechtschreibung ist nichts, wobei man sich anstrengen müsste, falls man hin und wieder körperlich und geistig im Deutschunterricht anwesend war.

Es geht auch nicht um irgendwelche Fehler, die wir alle machen, es geht um die Grundeinstellung der ganzen Sache gegenüber...


----------



## Lillyan (12. August 2008)

Natürlich hat es etwas mit Respekt zu tun. Du möchtest, daß deine Meinung hier wahrgenommen wird. Warum schreibst du dann nicht so, daß man es vernünftig lesen kann? Damit meine ich keine perfekte Rechtschreibung und auch die Zeichensetzung muss nicht 100%ig stimmen, aber man sollte schon so schreiben, daß man es lesen kann ohne es sich selbst 5 Minuten übersetzen muss. Dabei sind Groß- und Kleinschreibung ist Zeichensetzung nunmal extrem hilfreich.

Falls du jedoch nicht willst, daß deine Posts gelesen werden: Warum schreibst du dann hier?


----------



## wolkentaenzer (12. August 2008)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> rechtschreibung hat nichts mit respekt zu tun, bloß wenn man jeden tag berichte schreibt etc möchte man das in seiner freizeit nicht tun weil es dann nervig ist auf die rechtschreibung zu achten und einfach mal frei schnauze schreiben will



Eine sehr ernstgemeinte Frage:
Ist Rechtschreibung und die Beachtung von Großkleinschreibung etwas Anstrengendes für Dich? Wenn Du das doch eh den ganzen Tag machst, sollte es Dir doch in Fleisch und Blut übergegangen sein.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (12. August 2008)

Flavastulta schrieb:


> Wie du es mal einfach nicht kapierst...
> 
> 1. Wenn du so schreiben willst wie es dir passt, dann tu das bitte NICHT dort, wo man so schreiben soll, dass alle anderen das lesen können. Ansonsten kannst du dir die Mühe sparen, da es normalerweise nur die Leute lesen, die über Rechtschreibung flamen wollen.
> 
> ...




zu erstens ich schreibe die wörter richtig verwende nur keine groß/kleinschreibung und keine kommas 


punkt


edith wenn jemand mit dir spricht benutzt er ja auch nicht groß und klein schreibung und bei manchen gibt es auch keine kommas und satzzeichen weil sie so schnell sprechen


----------



## Mosur (12. August 2008)

@ Te 

Bei deiner Rechtschreibung würde ich eher sagen, dass du hier das Kiddy bist....

Alleine schon das "aba" grauenhaft..... solche wie du sollten einen Permabann erhalten...


----------



## the Huntress (12. August 2008)

Geistiges Alter > Pubertierend oder nicht...

Wie oft muss man das noch wiederholen?

@Tweetycat280

Das heißt Kommata. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thogrum (12. August 2008)

*grinst* Es könnte auch sein, dass der Gruppenleiter gelogen hat, wer weiß.

Achja Leute.. Noob heißt nicht Idiot, sondern steht für Newbie = Neuling. - für ein paar die gerne mit dem Begriff rumwerfen
So, bitte um Toleranz im Spiel, das Spiel ist ab 12, also kann es von diesen und denen gespielt werden. Wie jeder einzelne sich benimmt, zieht er auch die Konsequenzen mit sich. Sollte mal einer ein Anfänger sein, mein Gott, sagt das, das ist keine Schande.

Basta, mehr gibts dazu nicht zu sagen. Achja, doch noch.. eignet euch mal bitte eine saubere Zunge an. Man braucht nicht jemanden verbal anzugreifen um jemanden zum Tanken anzustacheln. Danke!


----------



## Geibscher (12. August 2008)

Meine Fresse, als ob die ganzen (nervigen) Pisser zugeben, dass sie sehr jung sind. Kenne das von meinem Cousin und seinen Freunden, die haben Spaß daran in irgendwelchen Chatrooms zu erzählen dass sie 30 sind und ne Freundin suchen etc. 

Typisches Kindergehabe, so war jeder mal und trotzdem kotzt es jeden an  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edith sagt: @über mir, Noob ist der Standard-Begriff für "Unerfahrene Spieler" ALLEIN Kinder haben Noob zum Begriff für Vollpfosten usw. gemacht.
Darüber hinaus, wer mit 70 noch immer seinen Char nicht spielen kann ist, gaaaanz einfach wirklich, ein Noob  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (12. August 2008)

wolkentaenzer schrieb:


> Eine sehr ernstgemeinte Frage:
> Ist Rechtschreibung und die Beachtung von Großkleinschreibung etwas Anstrengendes für Dich? Wenn Du das doch eh den ganzen Tag machst, sollte es Dir doch in Fleisch und Blut übergegangen sein.




habe da probleme mit deswegen les ich diese sachen auch 2mal bzw 3 mal und schick es mehrmals durch rechtschreibprogramm etc damit es passt


----------



## Flavastulta (12. August 2008)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> zu erstens ich schreibe die wörter richtig verwende nur keine groß/kleinschreibung und keine kommas



Ich hoffe nur, dass du bloß nie mehr als 30 Wörter hier im Forum schreibst, da wird sich dann nämlich niemand die Mühe machen, das zu entziffern und du hast das völlig umsonst geschrieben. Aber das siehst du ja leider nicht ein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Also sprichst du in deiner Freizeit genauso schlecht wie du hier schreibst, oder wie darf ich das verstehen?


----------



## wolkentaenzer (12. August 2008)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> wenn jemand mit dir spricht benutzt er ja auch nicht groß und klein schreibung und bei manchen gibt es auch keine kommas und satzzeichen weil sie so schnell sprechen



Eben doch. Kommata und Punkte spiegeln die Pausen und die Satzmelodie wieder. Wenn jemand nur die gesprochenen Worte aneinanderreihen würde, wie Du das im Geschriebenen tust, würdest Du ihm nach spätestens zwei Sätzen nicht mehr zuhören.


----------



## Soramac (12. August 2008)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> habe da probleme mit deswegen les ich diese sachen auch 2mal bzw 3 mal und schick es mehrmals durch rechtschreibprogramm etc damit es passt




Also, hier tust du es zumindestens nicht.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (12. August 2008)

Flavastulta schrieb:


> Ich hoffe nur, dass du bloß nie mehr als 30 Wörter hier im Forum schreibst, da wird sich dann nämlich niemand die Mühe machen, das zu entziffern und du hast das völlig umsonst geschrieben. Aber das siehst du ja leider nicht ein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




tja dann kann ich behaupten das du die beiträge anderer nur überfliegst und nicht aufmerksam durch liest


----------



## wolkentaenzer (12. August 2008)

Flavastulta schrieb:


> Aber das siehst du ja leider nicht ein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Manche Menschen haben halt eine (IMBA-)Lernresistenz.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (12. August 2008)

Soramac schrieb:


> Also, hier tust du es zumindestens nicht.




hier schreib ich einfach ich hab bloß keine lust auf die groß und kleinschreibung und satzzeichen zu achten ist nervig und strengt an


----------



## Secondsight (12. August 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Fest steht, dass man vom Alter nicht zwangsläufig auf Skill und Verhalten schließen kann.
> 
> Dennoch gehe ich ungern mit jüngern in Innies. Warum? Weil sie nicht Herr ihrer Zeit sind.
> 
> ...



Naja die meisten 30 jaerigen leute muessen ab 10 auch ins bett da die frau ruft SCHATZ KOMM INS BETT. xD und das passiert h'ufiger als das ein kiddy off muss weil Papa sonst hoch kommt.


----------



## Soramac (12. August 2008)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> tja dann kann ich behaupten das du die beiträge anderer nur überfliegst und nicht aufmerksam durch liest




Wieso sollte er ein Beitrag durch den ganzen Rechtschreibfehlern entziffern und dann am Ende feststellen, das nur ein sinnloser/flame Beitrag war?


----------



## Tweetycat280 (12. August 2008)

Soramac schrieb:


> Wieso sollte er ein Beitrag durch den ganzen Rechtschreibfehlern entziffern und dann am Ende feststellen, das nur ein sinnloser/flame Beitrag war?




zeig mir einen rechtschreibfehler bei meinen beiträgen


----------



## Flavastulta (12. August 2008)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> tja dann kann ich behaupten das du die beiträge anderer nur überfliegst und nicht aufmerksam durch liest



Ich glaube, dass ich mir Beiträge aufmerksamer durchlese als du... Nur solltest du einen längeren Beitrag verfassen, werde ich ihn nicht lesen. Dafür ist mir meine Zeit zu kostbar. Und wahrscheinlich wird da ohnehin wenig Sinnvolles, was mich interessieren würde, drinstehen.

Schreib du ruhig wie du meinst. Aber flame dann keine Leute, die dich nicht ernst nehmen. Mag an deiner Rechtschreibung liegen...

Wie war das mit IMBA-Lernresistent?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (12. August 2008)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> tja dann kann ich behaupten das du die beiträge anderer nur überfliegst und nicht aufmerksam durch liest


Ich lese sie aufmerksam, wenn sie lesbar sind. Warum soll ich mir die Mühe machen einen ellenlangen Text ohne Punkt, Komma und Groß/Kleinschreibung zu durchwühlen und zu übersetzen nur weil der Poster zu faul war. Dabei will er doch seine Meinung der breiten Masse zugänglich machen, oder? Und das ist es, was ich mit Respekt meine... "Mir doch egal, hab keinen Bock auf sowas, sollen die doch machen"


----------



## Geibscher (12. August 2008)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> zeig mir einen rechtschreibfehler bei meinen beiträgen



Hauptsache Groß-und Kleinschreibung + Satzzeichen ausgelassen. Darauf ein:  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (12. August 2008)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> zeig mir einen rechtschreibfehler bei meinen beiträgen



Hmmm?... dort steht:



Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> tja dann kann ich behaupten *das du die beiträge anderer* nur überfliegst und nicht aufmerksam durch liest


----------



## wolkentaenzer (12. August 2008)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> habe da probleme mit deswegen les ich diese sachen auch 2mal bzw 3 mal und schick es mehrmals durch rechtschreibprogramm etc damit es passt



Ok, das kann ich nachvollziehen. Ich habe in meiner Kindheit/ Jugend auch unter einer leichten Legasthenie gelitten. Da hilft aber nur eins: Üben, üben, üben. Vielleicht solltest Du das auch in Deiner Freizeit machen.


----------



## Irmeli (12. August 2008)

"Rechtschreibung" oder "Kiddies raus", was ist eigentlich das Thema? 
Ist es vielleicht Langeweile die euch zu diesen Schreibereinen zwingt?
Ist euch WoW zu langweilig, oder woran liegt es denn?^^

P.S. Ich lese es trotzdem, da es bei mir in Strömen regnet.


----------



## Lillyan (12. August 2008)

tja wir können es natürlich auch so machen dass wir in zukunft alle nur noch klein schreiben und keine satzzeichen benutzen das würde zwar das lese und schreibtempo um einiges verlängern aber zumindest sind wir dann alle auf einem level und keiner kann sich mehr beschweren merkst du was sobald es etwas länger wird als die stardart zehn wort antworten die die meisten hier von sich geben wird es kompliziert das ganze noch zu lesen und zu verstehen ich wette einige müssen den text weit mehr als einmal lesen um auch nur ansatzweise zu verstehen was ich hier schreibe wenn du den text beim ersten lesen verstehst meinen glückwunsch aber glauben kann ich es dir nicht


----------



## Tweetycat280 (12. August 2008)

Flavastulta schrieb:


> Ich glaube, dass ich mir Beiträge aufmerksamer durchlese als du... Nur solltest du einen längeren Beitrag verfassen, werde ich ihn nicht lesen. Dafür ist mir meine Zeit zu kostbar. Und wahrscheinlich wird da ohnehin wenig Sinnvolles, was mich interessieren würde, drinstehen.
> 
> Schreib du ruhig wie du meinst. Aber flame dann keine Leute, die dich nicht ernst nehmen. Mag an deiner Rechtschreibung liegen...
> 
> ...




wenn du meinst das Groß/kleinschreibung etwas mit Rechtschreibung zu tun hat täuschst du dich im englischen werden substantive auch nicht groß geschrieben und man versteht es oder. Weil der sinn steht im text nicht in der art und weise wie er geschrieben wurde. Zum Beispiel die alten Heldensagen der Deutschen Dichtkunst da stand früher Thor drin und damit war das in der Stadtmauer gemeint. Sinn hat alles es sei den es fängt mit solchen Sätzen an wie Noob oder alda. Naja wenn du die Meinung hast von mir bitte 


ich schreib weiter so bin halt IMBA-lernresistent


----------



## Mannne (12. August 2008)

Sanlara schrieb:


> tja wir können es natürlich auch so machen dass wir in zukunft alle nur noch klein schreiben und keine satzzeichen benutzen das würde zwar das lese und schreibtempo um einiges verlängern aber zumindest sind wir dann alle auf einem level und keiner kann sich mehr beschweren merkst du was sobald es etwas länger wird als die stardart zehn wort antworten die die meisten hier von sich geben wird es kompliziert das ganze noch zu lesen und zu verstehen ich wette einige müssen den text weit mehr als einmal lesen um auch nur ansatzweise zu verstehen was ich hier schreibe wenn du den text beim ersten lesen verstehst meinen glückwunsch aber glauben kann ich es dir nicht



Wer hat die Kuh gemolken??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Schönes Beispiel :-)


----------



## Tweetycat280 (12. August 2008)

Irmeli schrieb:


> "Rechtschreibung" oder "Kiddies raus", was ist eigentlich das Thema?
> Ist es vielleicht Langeweile die euch zu diesen Schreibereinen zwingt?
> Ist euch WoW zu langweilig, oder woran liegt es denn?^^
> 
> P.S. Ich lese es trotzdem, da es bei mir in Strömen regnet.




es wurde ein rechtschreibthread daraus weil jmd behauptet alle die nicht recht schreiben können sind kiddies weil fehlende schulbildung und so 


ironie on

weeeßte alda voll gras 

ironie off

naja ich drück mit 28 wieder die schulbank weil nach 8 Jahren Bund hilft das extrem Weiter


----------



## Anduris (12. August 2008)

Leute, bitte hört doch endlich mal mit eurem Scheis auf.. blablabla, du kleines dummes Kiddi und wie man es immer hört! Ich bin doch selbst erst 15 (geworden) und bin auch in einer Gilde ab 18 Jahren. Und warum? Weil ich einfach normal bin wie alle älteren. Und Außerdem:
IHR SEID DOCH SELBST SCHEIS KIDDIS WENN IHR ÄLTER WIE 18 SEID UND NICHTS BESSERES ZU TUN HABT ALS WOW ZU SPIELEN!!! MERKT EUCH DAS MAL!
Oder ihr seid auch Kiddis wenn ihr andere mit Kiddi beleidigt usw. !!! Alles Nerds die so alt sind und nix im Leben machen außer WoW zu zocken, dass sind nämlich die Kiddis!


----------



## Soramac (12. August 2008)

Sanlara schrieb:


> tja wir können es natürlich auch so machen dass wir in zukunft alle nur noch klein schreiben und keine satzzeichen benutzen das würde zwar das lese und schreibtempo um einiges verlängern aber zumindest sind wir dann alle auf einem level und keiner kann sich mehr beschweren merkst du was sobald es etwas länger wird als die stardart zehn wort antworten die die meisten hier von sich geben wird es kompliziert das ganze noch zu lesen und zu verstehen ich wette einige müssen den text weit mehr als einmal lesen um auch nur ansatzweise zu verstehen was ich hier schreibe wenn du den text beim ersten lesen verstehst meinen glückwunsch aber glauben kann ich es dir nicht




Wer ist gestorben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (12. August 2008)

Sag mal lauft ihr noch rund hier??
Ist das ein wir hacken auf Tweetycat rum Thread?

Die Beitrage sind im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen hier sehr wohl zu lesen und es gibt ausgesprochen wenige Rechtschreibfehler.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (12. August 2008)

Sanlara schrieb:


> tja wir können es natürlich auch so machen dass wir in zukunft alle nur noch klein schreiben und keine satzzeichen benutzen das würde zwar das lese und schreibtempo um einiges verlängern aber zumindest sind wir dann alle auf einem level und keiner kann sich mehr beschweren merkst du was sobald es etwas länger wird als die stardart zehn wort antworten die die meisten hier von sich geben wird es kompliziert das ganze noch zu lesen und zu verstehen ich wette einige müssen den text weit mehr als einmal lesen um auch nur ansatzweise zu verstehen was ich hier schreibe wenn du den text beim ersten lesen verstehst meinen glückwunsch aber glauben kann ich es dir nicht




habs verstanden liegt wahrscheinlich dran das ich es selber so mache 


hmm liegt vielleicht daran das ich schnell denken kann


----------



## wolkentaenzer (12. August 2008)

Frage:  War das Deine Absicht?


----------



## Lillyan (12. August 2008)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> wenn du meinst das Groß/kleinschreibung etwas mit Rechtschreibung zu tun hat täuschst du dich im englischen werden substantive auch nicht groß geschrieben und man versteht es oder. Weil der sinn steht im text nicht in der art und weise wie er geschrieben wurde. Zum Beispiel die alten Heldensagen der Deutschen Dichtkunst da stand früher Thor drin und damit war das in der Stadtmauer gemeint. Sinn hat alles es sei den es fängt mit solchen Sätzen an wie Noob oder alda. Naja wenn du die Meinung hast von mir bitte
> 
> 
> ich schreib weiter so bin halt IMBA-lernresistent


Schau an, kaum wird der Text länger, schon benutzt du immerhin ansatzweise Groß- und Kleinschreibung. Ist doch angenehmer so, hm?

Nebenbei hat sich die Rechtschreibung im Laufe der Zeit gewandelt und gefestigt. Ich würde jetzt nicht mit uralten Texten kommen. Weiterhin hat keiner auf eine perfekte Rechtschreibung oder ähnliches gepocht, sondern auf die Lesbarkeit der Texte... und da scheinst du ja auch drauf zu achten, auch wenn du es jetzt nicht 
zugeben wirst ^^



Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Sag mal lauft ihr noch rund hier??
> Ist das ein wir hacken auf Tweetycat rum Thread?
> 
> Die Beitrage sind im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen hier sehr wohl zu lesen und es gibt ausgesprochen wenige Rechtschreibfehler.



Nein, hatte ich nie vor. Ich mag nur die "Ist mir doch egal"-Einstellung nicht, am besten noch gepaart mit "Wer Rechtschreibfehler findet kann sie behalten"-Sätzen.



wolkentaenzer schrieb:


> Frage:  War das Deine Absicht?


OMG... Ich hab was falsch geschrieben, wie grausam. Wie gesagt, ich habe es nie verlangt prefekt zu schreiben noch behauptet, daß ich es selbst könnte.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (12. August 2008)

Sanlara schrieb:


> Schau an, kaum wird der Text länger, schon benutzt du immerhin ansatzweise Groß- und Kleinschreibung. Ist doch angenehmer so, hm?
> 
> Nebenbei hat sich die Rechtschreibung im Laufe der Zeit gewandelt und gefestigt. Ich würde jetzt nicht mit uralten Texten kommen. Weiterhin hat keiner auf eine perfekte Rechtschreibung oder ähnliches gepocht, sondern auf die Lesbarkeit der Texte... und da scheinst du ja auch drauf zu achten, auch wenn du es jetzt nicht zugeben wirst ^^




pssst du ruinierst meinen ruf im forum


----------



## Shedanhul (12. August 2008)

So ich melde mich mal zu Wort.

Ich denke, dass dein 34-Jähriger, wahrscheinlich so ein UBOARROXXOAR-Kiddy is/war und nicht 34 is.
Falls doch: Armes Deutschland.

Ich heute sowas ähnliches:

Mein Twink (31Warri) will Menethil nach Theramore.
Auf dem Schiff is ein 60 Priester.
Er fordert mich zum Duell. 
Ich denk mir, na wenn er unbedingt mal mächtig sein will, Ok und ich nehm an.
Er Mind Controlled mich und springt mit mir vom Schiff.
Dann schwimm ich wieder zum Steg, aber das Schiff is natürlich weg -;-
2 Min später, kommt son /w: Wieso pist du Weggelaufen ich hättte dich auch so plattt gemahct.
Ich schreib ihm, dass ich halt wieder aufs Schiff wollte, und dass er gegen einen Gleichleveligen 0 Chance hätte.
Dann schreibt er: Ich bin so Impa MUAHAHHAHAAHHA

Auf Nachfrage hab ich erfahren, dass er 16 war.(angeblich)

Aber ich hab sowas schon zu oft erfahren und kann sagen, dass es nich immer Leute unter 16 sind.

Es kommt einfahc auf den Charakter von jemandem an.


----------



## Shedanhul (12. August 2008)

Ups......


----------



## Tweetycat280 (12. August 2008)

Shedanhul schrieb:


> So ich melde mich mal zu Wort.
> 
> Ich denke, dass dein 34-Jähriger, wahrscheinlich so ein UBOARROXXOAR-Kiddy is/war und nicht 34 is.
> Falls doch: Armes Deutschland.
> ...




wieso hast du das duell angenommen 
wenn ich Twinke und mich level 70 zum Duell fordert drück ich den rechten button und schreib in den s channel : Applaus für xy der fordert ein duell von mir lvl 25

was glaubst du wie der die beine in die hand nimmt


----------



## Bears (12. August 2008)

Ist nun mal leider so, dass viele Mühe haben mit der Rechtschreibung (auch für mich nicht immer einfach): Aber es mit unnötigen Kommentaren oder Edits versuchen zu kaschieren, zeugt nur von Schwäche und Unsicherheit.

Noch schlimmer sind die Poster die über Alles oder Jeden herziehen, bei dem Sie einen Felher entdecken.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (12. August 2008)

Bears schrieb:


> Ist nun mal leider so, dass viele Mühe haben mit der Rechtschreibung (auch für mich nicht immer einfach): Aber es mit unnötigen Kommentaren oder Edits versuchen zu kaschieren, zeugt nur von Schwäche und Unsicherheit.
> 
> Noch schlimmer sind die Poster die über Alles oder Jeden herziehen, bei dem Sie einen Felher entdecken.



/sign


----------



## Lo1 (12. August 2008)

Bears schrieb:


> Ist nun mal leider so, dass viele Mühe haben mit der Rechtschreibung (auch für mich nicht immer einfach): Aber es mit unnötigen Kommentaren oder Edits versuchen zu kaschieren, zeugt nur von Schwäche und Unsicherheit.
> 
> Noch schlimmer sind die Poster die über Alles oder Jeden herziehen, bei dem Sie einen Felher entdecken.



Achso,das heißt dann,wenn ich mich verbessern will darf ich mich NICHT editieren?
Ach man,komische Logik hier.


----------



## Ohrensammler (12. August 2008)

Bears schrieb:


> Ist nun mal leider so, dass viele Mühe haben mit der Rechtschreibung (auch für mich nicht immer einfach): Aber es mit unnötigen Kommentaren oder Edits versuchen zu kaschieren, zeugt nur von Schwäche und Unsicherheit.
> 
> Noch schlimmer sind die Poster die über Alles oder Jeden herziehen, bei dem Sie einen *Felher *entdecken.



würd ich nie tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haggelo (12. August 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Hier ist die Altersstufe egal, da gibt es nur einen kurzen und schmerzlosen Weg - wer flamed wird verwarnt, wer das ignoriert oder versucht in endlosen Diskussions-Ping-Pongs runterzuspielen bzw. Uneinsichtigkeit zeigt, fliegt.
> 
> Solltest du dich mit deinem Beitrag aufs offizielle WoW-Forum beziehen: Kann man nix machen. *g*



Und was is mit b1ub(b)? der müsste ja dann schon 200 verwarnungen haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (12. August 2008)

oh schon die 13te erbse


----------



## Anduris (12. August 2008)

Shedanhul schrieb:


> So ich melde mich mal zu Wort.
> 
> Ich denke, dass dein 34-Jähriger, wahrscheinlich so ein UBOARROXXOAR-Kiddy is/war und nicht 34 is.
> Falls doch: Armes Deutschland.
> ...


Hallo? Das ist ja mal ober ASSI!!! Wenn der kleine Spast das bei mir gemacht hätte.. ===> TICKET INC und erst mal fett beleidigt :- /


----------



## Soramac (12. August 2008)

Haggelo schrieb:


> Und was is mit b1ub(b)? der müsste ja dann schon 200 verwarnungen haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Komm hör bloß mit dem Typ auf...


----------



## Lo1 (12. August 2008)

Anduris schrieb:


> Hallo? Das ist ja mal ober ASSI!!! Wenn der kleine Spast das bei mir gemacht hätte.. ===> TICKET INC und erst mal fett beleidigt :- /



Und du meinst,du wärst in einer Gilde ab 18?


----------



## Dimiteri (12. August 2008)

ich scmehiß hier jetzt mal ne weisheit in die runde die für alle flamer gillt^^
es ist nich schwer die fehler anderer zu entdecken aber seine eigenen zu erkennen ist schwer


----------



## Dalmus (12. August 2008)

Anduris schrieb:


> Leute, bitte hört doch endlich mal mit eurem Scheis auf.. blablabla, du kleines dummes Kiddi und wie man es immer hört! Ich bin doch selbst erst 15 (geworden) und bin auch in einer Gilde ab 18 Jahren. Und warum? Weil ich einfach normal bin wie alle älteren. Und Außerdem:
> IHR SEID DOCH SELBST SCHEIS KIDDIS WENN IHR ÄLTER WIE 18 SEID UND NICHTS BESSERES ZU TUN HABT ALS WOW ZU SPIELEN!!! MERKT EUCH DAS MAL!
> Oder ihr seid auch Kiddis wenn ihr andere mit Kiddi beleidigt usw. !!! Alles Nerds die so alt sind und nix im Leben machen außer WoW zu zocken, dass sind nämlich die Kiddis!


Hm, moment mal... Davon abgesehen, daß ich mich natürlich ebenfalls angesprochen fühle (da ich ü18 bin)...

Du bist in einer Gilde, die eigentlich nur Leute über 18 aufnimmt.
Und Du meinst, daß alle über 18 die WoW spielen "scheis kiddis" sind?
Ich sehe das schon richtig, daß Du damit gerade den Großteil der Leute in Deiner Gilde so bezeichnet hast?

Egal Karl, wollte eigentlich nur mal eben in den Thread schauen, weil mich interessiert hat, warum er es auf 12 Seiten geschafft hat.
Meine Neugier ist befriedigt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bears (12. August 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> würd ich nie tun
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ging aber schnell bis es jemand gemerkt hat, gz. Wenigstens ist hier noch auf sowas verlass.


----------



## Larandera (12. August 2008)

ich will mal was neues lesen -.-

der ganze forenticker is mit durchgekauten,immer gleichen themen zugemüllt -.-

wird langsam langweilig seit paar monaten immer das gleiche..^^

lasst euch was neues einfallen


pls^^


----------



## {P.E.B.K.A.C} (12. August 2008)

Larandera schrieb:


> lasst euch was neues einfallen




ja, bitte, bitte, bitte!


----------



## wolkentaenzer (12. August 2008)

Sanlara schrieb:


> Nein, hatte ich nie vor. Ich mag nur die "Ist mir doch egal"-Einstellung nicht, am besten noch gepaart mit "Wer Rechtschreibfehler findet kann sie behalten"-Sätzen.


/sign
Genauso sehe ich das auch...



Sanlara schrieb:


> OMG... Ich hab was falsch geschrieben, wie grausam. Wie gesagt, ich habe es nie verlangt prefekt zu schreiben noch behauptet, daß ich es selbst könnte.



Das hab ich auch nicht behauptet... Ich frage mich nur, warum immer mehr Menschen 'Standart' anstatt 'Standard' schreiben?
Kleine Anekdote: Ich habe mal eine Diplomarbeit korrigiert, in der durchgehend das Wort 'Standart' benutzt wurde. Die Diplomandin hatte im Abi mindestens einen Durchschnittsnote von 1,7 (wegen des NCs) haben müssen. Desweiteren hatte sie alle bisherigen Prüfungen im Einser- und Zweier-Bereich abgeschlossen.
Der Rest der Arbeit war sprachlich besser, als ich es jemals formulieren könnte. Wie kann sowas sein?

Ganz OT: Standart


----------



## Tweetycat280 (12. August 2008)

Larandera schrieb:


> ich will mal was neues lesen -.-
> 
> der ganze forenticker is mit durchgekauten,immer gleichen themen zugemüllt -.-
> 
> ...




dann mach mal nen vorschlag weil wow zocken ist zZt ein bissel langweilig und meine Twinks müssen sich erholen


----------



## Xall13 (12. August 2008)

Lenßen schrieb:


> Es heißt abER  nicht abA
> diese neue Modeerscheinung ist grauenhaft -.-


jugendslang ...


----------



## Bazoo (12. August 2008)

sin = sind

aba = Aber

und das sind nur 2 Beispiele, warum euch niemand haben will. Wir "älteren" Spieler wollen uns nicht vorkommen, als würden wir mit Analphabeten schreiben oder mit Bushido & co. im "Ghetto-Kessel" Lady "Bitch" erlegen. Denkt mal drüber nach. Da tut einem echt der Schädel weh, wenn man so eine dermaßen verhunste Version der eigenen Muttersprache sieht.


So Flame on 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (12. August 2008)

heißt das nicht bitcha ich glaub ich werd mich gleich in eine Hauptstadt begeben den sng channel anmachen und schauen wie die leutz schreiben und jeden nach seinem Alter fragen der Wörter a la alda aba ey krass und so verwendet mal schauen


----------



## riggedi (12. August 2008)

Anduris schrieb:


> Leute, bitte hört doch endlich mal mit eurem Scheis auf.. blablabla, du kleines dummes Kiddi und wie man es immer hört! Ich bin doch selbst erst 15 (geworden) und bin auch in einer Gilde ab 18 Jahren. Und warum? Weil ich einfach normal bin wie alle älteren. Und Außerdem:
> IHR SEID DOCH SELBST SCHEIS KIDDIS WENN IHR ÄLTER WIE 18 SEID UND NICHTS BESSERES ZU TUN HABT ALS WOW ZU SPIELEN!!! MERKT EUCH DAS MAL!
> Oder ihr seid auch Kiddis wenn ihr andere mit Kiddi beleidigt usw. !!! Alles Nerds die so alt sind und nix im Leben machen außer WoW zu zocken, dass sind nämlich die Kiddis!


Alles Gute nachträglich zum Geburtstag! Ich hoffe, dass Du auch verstehst, was Du da selbst geschrieben hast. Nicht, dass Du von einem andren Kiddy abgeschrieben hast  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Du bist also "normal", wie alle Älteren, die über 18 sind. Findest aber auch gleichzeitig, dass diese Gruppe von Menschen Kiddies sind. Ja ne, ist klar oder?

Riggedi


----------



## Larandera (12. August 2008)

> Da tut einem echt der Schädel weh, wenn man so eine dermaßen verhunste Version der eigenen Muttersprache sieht.




hm, ich wohn in Österreich. Steiermark.

da sagt eig jeder aba und weitere Sachen.

es kommt auf die Region bzw das Land an wo man wohnt und lebt.

Die gesammte Sprache hat sich in vielen vielen vielen Jahren entwickelt und hat sich überall anders verändert.

eine behauptung aufzustellen, dass das nun eine verhunste Version sei und diese weltübergreifend zu behaupten,ist einfach nur dumm.

Ps: Deine sogenannte Muttersprache ist in viele viele viele kleine Teile aufgeteilt.

Es gibt keine GANZE Muttersprache,es sind Teile und Abwandlungen...




sry mir ist langweilig und hab das mal vor paar Monaten aufarbeiten müssen...Deutschunterricht is ja so lustig...


----------



## riggedi (12. August 2008)

Xall13 schrieb:


> jugendslang ...


Nein, kein Jugendslang. Erstens falsch und zweitens schrecklich!

Rüggüdü, Ismael

@Larandera: Umgangssprache ist okay, aber nicht die Grammatik und Orthographie da reinziehen. Die sind unschuldig!
Ich sage auch nicht _richtig_ mit *G*, sondern _richtich_. Aber ich hüte mich es auch noch so zu schreiben!


----------



## Tweetycat280 (12. August 2008)

und da ist die 14te


----------



## Irmeli (12. August 2008)

und das sind nur 2 Beispiele, warum euch niemand haben will. Wir "älteren" Spieler wollen uns nicht vorkommen, als würden wir mit Analphabeten schreiben oder mit Bushido & co. im "Ghetto-Kessel" Lady "Bitch" erlegen. Denkt mal drüber nach. Da tut einem echt der Schädel weh, wenn man so eine dermaßen verhunste Version der eigenen Muttersprache sieht.

soll wohl "verhunzt" heissen! Oh mein Schädel!^^


----------



## Tweetycat280 (12. August 2008)

was ist alt für dich @Irmeli


----------



## Geibscher (12. August 2008)

Dimiteri schrieb:


> ich scmehiß hier jetzt mal ne weisheit in die runde die für alle flamer gillt^^
> es ist nich schwer die fehler anderer zu entdecken aber seine eigenen zu erkennen ist schwer



Alter.....aufs Maul?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lo1 (12. August 2008)

Irmeli schrieb:


> und das sind nur 2 Beispiele, warum euch niemand haben will. Wir "älteren" Spieler wollen uns nicht vorkommen, als würden wir mit Analphabeten schreiben oder mit Bushido & co. im "Ghetto-Kessel" Lady "Bitch" erlegen. Denkt mal drüber nach. Da tut einem echt der Schädel weh, wenn man so eine dermaßen verhunste Version der eigenen Muttersprache sieht.
> 
> soll wohl "verhunzt" heissen! Oh mein Schädel!^^



Aber nicht Jeder,der unter 18 ist,schreibt automatisch diese,wie du sie nennst, "verhunzte" Sprache.

P.S: Ich bin selber erst 14.


----------



## Geibscher (12. August 2008)

Lo1 schrieb:


> Aber nicht Jeder,der unter 18 ist,schreibt automatisch diese,wie du sie nennst, "verhunzte" Sprache.
> 
> P.S: Ich bin selber erst 14.



Deine Signatur sagt einiges dazu.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



....nämlich mimimimi...


----------



## Tweetycat280 (12. August 2008)

Lo1 schrieb:


> Aber nicht Jeder,der unter 18 ist,schreibt automatisch diese,wie du sie nennst, "verhunzte" Sprache.
> 
> P.S: Ich bin selber erst 14.




Die Frage ist doch wer schreibt sie dann 

Und nun bitte antworten ohne Rassistischen Kontext


----------



## Whitepeach (12. August 2008)

Wer bekommt eigentlich das Kilometergold für das kilometerweite Abschweifen vom eigentlichen Thema?
Muss denn jedes heißdiskutierte Thema in einem Closed-Disaster enden, weil viele meinen, "mein Erbsenhirn ist doppelt so groß wie deins"?


----------



## Lo1 (12. August 2008)

Geibscher schrieb:


> Deine Signatur sagt einiges dazu....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Aha,was ist mit meiner Signatur?
Okay... vielleicht ein bisschen kindisch, aber Hey ich bin 14, darf ich nicht so sein?


----------



## Tweetycat280 (12. August 2008)

Lo1 schrieb:


> Aha,was ist mit meiner Signatur?
> Okay... vielleicht ein bisschen kindisch, aber Hey ich bin 14, darf ich nicht so sein?




darfst du gibt genug prominente Beispiele die zeigen was passiert wenn man ganz schnell Erwachsen wird

zb Betrunken autofahren, eigene kinder aus dem Fenster halten , drogen nehmen


----------



## Geibscher (12. August 2008)

Lo1 schrieb:


> Aha,was ist mit meiner Signatur?
> Okay... vielleicht ein bisschen kindisch, aber Hey ich bin 14, darf ich nicht so sein?



Eben, du bist ein Kind und genau um die gehts in dem Thread hier  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bazoo (12. August 2008)

soll wohl "verhunzt" heissen! Oh mein Schädel!^^
[/quote]

Ja flamed mich, weil ich in der Hektik einen Fehler gemacht habe! Hihi. Jedoch muss man sagen, dass aba und sin nicht die einzigen Fehler waren. Aber dafür, dass es aus Österreich kommen soll, sieht es dann doch wieder zu deutsch aus. Also entweder ganz oder gar nicht. Ausreden dafür zu finden, dass man es selbst nicht kann oder gar vielleicht auch nicht möchte, dass gehört sich nicht. Bei den meisten ist es doch so, dass "Aggro-Berlin" oder was zum Teufel sonst einen ZU bleibenden Eindruck hinterlassen hat. Da gibt es ein schönes Sprichwort: "Wie man in den Wald hineinruft...."

Wenn ihr alle so schreibt, als würdet ihr gerade zum dritten mal die erste Klasse wiederholen, dann wundert euch nicht über solch "heftige" Reaktionen. Ich war auch mal jung, aber da wusste man trotzdem schon, wie man in Schrift und Wort ohne Fehler kommuniziert. 

Versteht endlich, dass ihr nicht für uns lernt, sondern für euch! (Das habe ich immer zu hören bekommen und wollte es seitdem auch mal sagen) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Also versucht einfach mal "vernünftig" (nicht mit "erwachsen" verwechseln) zu klingen und euch werden die anderen gegenüber auch anders kommen. Denn das, was ihr hier rüberbringt, ist nicht cool (Kewl) oder krass, es ist einfach nur FALSCH!

So und falls nun jemand meckern möcht, guckt euch die Beiträge hier an, in FAST jedem kann man mit dem Rotstift wüten!


----------



## Irmeli (12. August 2008)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> was ist alt für dich @Irmeli



Seitdem ich den ganze Käse hier gelesen habe, fühle ich mich alt! Leider regnet es immer noch!

P.S: zitierte nur Bazoo, sry^^


----------



## Lo1 (12. August 2008)

Geibscher schrieb:


> Eben, du bist ein Kind und genau um die gehts in dem Thread hier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Achso, und weil ich ein Kind bin, mich teilweise so verhalte (siehe Signatur,was ich nicht grade schlimm finde), darf ich kein WoW spielen? Hm okay, wenn du meinst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bl4ze (12. August 2008)

5/10 für die länge - interessant ist immer das die leute soviel schreiben oder nie screens haben...


----------



## MaximoPark (12. August 2008)

Lo1 schrieb:


> Achso, und weil ich ein Kind bin, mich teilweise so verhalte (siehe Signatur,was ich nicht grade schlimm finde), darf ich kein WoW spielen? Hm okay, wenn du meinst.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Eigentlich geht es nicht um "Kinder" sondern um das "kindische Verhalten der Community in der Welt of Warcraft"


----------



## Tweetycat280 (12. August 2008)

Irmeli schrieb:


> Seitdem ich den ganze Käse hier gelesen habe, fühle ich mich alt! Leider regnet es immer noch!
> 
> P.S: zitierte nur Bazoo, sry^^




und ich brauch den thread nicht um mich alt zu fühlen 

und ich geb es zu, ich bin ab und zu auch gern mal kindisch. das entspannt und man(n) sieht einiges locker


----------



## Geibscher (12. August 2008)

Lo1 schrieb:


> Achso, und weil ich ein Kind bin, mich teilweise so verhalte (siehe Signatur,was ich nicht grade schlimm finde), darf ich kein WoW spielen? Hm okay, wenn du meinst.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



So siehts aus, ich brauch keine Kinder in WoW, zumindest Allgemein. Aber eben gerade solche wie du sind ok, kannst dich benehmen, nen Satz ohne "lol" schreiben usw.

Leider bist du eben ne Ausnahme


----------



## wolkentaenzer (12. August 2008)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> und ich geb es zu, ich bin ab und zu auch gern mal kindisch. das entspannt und man(n) sieht einiges locker


/sign


----------



## Tweetycat280 (12. August 2008)

MaximoPark schrieb:


> Eigentlich geht es nicht um "Kinder" sondern um das "kindische Verhalten der Community in der Welt of Warcraft"




/sign 

die frage ist nur wer sind die leute, wie alt sind sie, aus welcher sozialen schicht kommen sie 

und die fragen aller fragen

warum sind sie so in game


----------



## Bazoo (12. August 2008)

Geibscher schrieb:


> So siehts aus, ich brauch keine Kinder in WoW, zumindest Allgemein. Aber eben gerade solche wie du sind ok, kannst dich benehmen, nen Satz ohne "lol" schreiben usw.
> 
> Leider bist du eben ne Ausnahme





Siehe Avatar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lo1 (12. August 2008)

Geibscher schrieb:


> So siehts aus, ich brauch keine Kinder in WoW, zumindest Allgemein. Aber eben gerade solche wie du sind ok, kannst dich benehmen, nen Satz ohne "lol" schreiben usw.
> 
> Leider bist du eben ne Ausnahme



Das stimmt schon, es gibt viele Leute die sich sehr sehr schlecht verhalten und somit die Leute,die unter 18 sind runterziehen. Daher kommen die ganzen schlechten Vorteile.


----------



## Morphes (12. August 2008)

MörderSchwammerl schrieb:


> also hallo leute
> 
> ich hab in letzter zeit bemerkt wie oft spieler unter 16 im forum geflamt werden
> 
> ...




Du bist ein Kiddie und Ich flame dich ..... nein sorry kann ich nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich glaube das der Begriff  "Kiddie" in WOW mittlerweile weniger mit dem Alter zu tun hat, so werden einfach diese, du hast es schon beschrieben 

              "ich meine gut ich kenne die 
                    haste ma 10g-
        zieh mich sofort ne inni oda ich flame dich-
        ich bin s2 des is epic darum bin ich imba-
             vman is dein equip scheiße-"
                          -kiddies"

...Spielertypen bezeichnet.
Leute die ein unmögliches Verhalten an den Tag legen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Ich war leider nicht in eurer Gruppe hätte das aber gerne miterlebt XD
der 34er ist im Unrecht.... aber so was von


----------



## Tweetycat280 (12. August 2008)

Geibscher schrieb:


> So siehts aus, ich brauch keine Kinder in WoW, zumindest Allgemein. Aber eben gerade solche wie du sind ok, kannst dich benehmen, nen Satz ohne "lol" schreiben usw.
> 
> Leider bist du eben ne Ausnahme




du hast in jedem beitrag ein lol oder


----------



## Céraa (12. August 2008)

MörderSchwammerl schrieb:


> ich bin s2 des is epic darum bin ich imba-



ich wollte mal kurz was in die runder werfen:
s2 für pve!

also hatte mein rogue selber lange für pve, weil ich einfach keine raids als blau-equipter finde. da hieß es erst mal a2 farmen und dann wurde ich auch endlich mal mitgenommen - und keiner hat gemeckert. also: wenn man sich a2 fürn anfang für kara oder za (bis hexlord) holt, is das besser als i-was blaues, wollte ihc nur mal sagen - auf jeden fall für meeles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg
maxi


----------



## MaximoPark (12. August 2008)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> du hast in jedem beitrag ein lol oder



sogar im Avatar hat er eines


----------



## Tweetycat280 (12. August 2008)

noch was anmerken die 15te erbse


----------



## Geibscher (12. August 2008)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> du hast in jedem beitrag ein lol oder






MaximoPark schrieb:


> sogar im Avatar hat er eines



2 Dumme...und trotzdem kein Gedanke

DAS verdient ein lol


----------



## MaximoPark (12. August 2008)

Geibscher schrieb:


> 2 Dumme...und trotzdem kein Gedanke
> 
> DAS verdient ein lol



naja, wie dem auch sei, ich habe jetzt Feierabend und sage: "Tschüss und viel spaß noch"


----------



## Lo1 (12. August 2008)

MaximoPark schrieb:


> naja, wie dem auch sei, ich habe jetzt Feierabend und sage: "Tschüss und viel spaß noch"



Tschüß. Vielleicht sieht man sich wieder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (12. August 2008)

Ich kanns langsam net mehr hören immer die meker rei wegen dem alter.
Aber ich bin der meinung das Spiel sollte mindestens ab 16 oder vieleicht sogar ab 18 sein, aber 12 ist zu früh.
Das Problem ist halt einfach nur das die Behörede die für Altersbegernzungen zu ständig ist meist nur auf Gewallt und der gleichen sachen schaut und danch die Altersbegernzungen bestimmt.
Es gibt Spiele die sind ganz ohne alters begrenzung die ein 3 Jahriger nie verstehen könnte schon alleine weil da Text drin enthalten ist der nur lesbar ist und ein 3 Jähriger ihn werde lessen noch erst verstehen kann. Das ist für mich keine sinvolle begernzung die einem anzeigt ab wieviel jahren das spiel geeignet ist (wie es ja drauf steht "Nicht unter ... Jahren geeignet oder freigegeben).  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
d[-.-]b


----------



## chinsai (12. August 2008)

Endlich mal jemand der sieht. dass "Kiddies" nicht gleich Noobs und "Erwachsene" nicht gleich Pros sind.
Ich hab nämlich schon sied Ewigkeiten dieses ganze generve Satt von Leuten die anscheinend Kinderhasser sind und immer mit so Sprüchen kommen: "Sch**** Kiddies Alter die können nix die Noobs" bis hin zu Gilden ab 18, dass aber noch gelegentlich versteh bar ist wegen der Zeit etc.
Denn das Alter hat weder was mit dem Können noch mit der Ausdrucksweise zu tun (Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel), denn es gibt auch viele "Erwachsene" die mit so Sprüchen kommen wie:" eyy alda ich bin vol der proo wat wollt ihr mit dem k**k nOOb?????" und am Ende sich als Tank melden, auf Waffen geskillt sind und in Kampfhaltung mitm 2-Händer ohne Spotten tanken ( is mir alles schon passiert, der Spruch ist Rechtschreibung inkl.

MfG
Chinsai


----------



## Tweetycat280 (12. August 2008)

Geibscher schrieb:


> 2 Dumme...und trotzdem kein Gedanke
> 
> DAS verdient ein lol







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nicht böse sein großer weißer gorilla Kater legt sich hin und schaut dich wie der gestiefelte an war ein witz


----------



## Geibscher (12. August 2008)

MaximoPark schrieb:


> naja, wie dem auch sei, ich habe jetzt Feierabend und sage: "Tschüss und viel spaß noch"



scheinst ja schwer gearbeitet zu haben hier im Forum.
und was heißt tschüss? sitzt doch jetzt dann eh daheim an Rechner oder? =)

PS: @über mir. Das Leute jetzt schon an den Avataren gemessen werden ist mir neu. Und was sind dann Leute ohne? Gesichtlos?....oh mann


----------



## Irmeli (12. August 2008)

So, beinahe habe ich mein Nachtessen zusammen! Fleisch habe ich, 15 Erbsen sind auch schon da, vielleicht noch ein wenig lol dazu, was meint ihr?


----------



## Heydu (12. August 2008)

claet schrieb:


> du wolltest nur die geschichte erzählen, ne aussage triffst du keine ..
> 
> nette geschichte, danke fürs erzählen.. (lese sowas gerne)
> 
> ...




ja klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich kenne auch nen 13-jährigen deff-tanker, sein name ist auch S*****  (achtung, 6buchstaben^^)
und, mit ihm gehe ich nicht nur hero inis, sondern auch random kara, ssc, Gruul und Magi. Ich muss sagen, es macht schon nocht spass
alles ist hier auch relativ^^, man sollte nicht nur physisch erwachsen sein ;D


----------



## ManuRoxx (12. August 2008)

Cervante schrieb:


> /signed
> 
> 
> Es gibt immer welche die sich für besser halten bloß weil ihre Mutter sie früher ausm Leib gepresst hat als andere ... Naja so ist das manchmal.
> ...



lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@TE: bist ein guter! hdf -.-


----------



## Stüssy (12. August 2008)

riggedi schrieb:


> Ausdrucksweisa in Woart und Schrift sind nur Trends, die auch wieda verschwinda (hoffentlich)!



!cH wayz NaDa wa$ Duw Maynzt!!!


----------



## Morphes (12. August 2008)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> du hast in jedem beitrag ein lol oder






MaximoPark schrieb:


> sogar im Avatar hat er eines






Geibscher schrieb:


> 2 Dumme...und trotzdem kein Gedanke
> 
> DAS verdient ein lol



Ja wo bin ich denn hier gelandet ? Bitte um Antworten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





Céraa schrieb:


> ich wollte mal kurz was in die runder werfen:
> s2 für pve!
> 
> also hatte mein rogue selber lange für pve, weil ich einfach keine raids als blau-equipter finde. da hieß es erst mal a2 farmen und dann wurde ich auch endlich mal mitgenommen - und keiner hat gemeckert. also: wenn man sich a2 fürn anfang für kara oder za (bis hexlord) holt, is das besser als i-was blaues, wollte ihc nur mal sagen - auf jeden fall für meeles
> ...



kann ich soweit nur zustimmen - Nur für meinen Ele kommt das leider nicht hin - da fehlen mir einfach die wichtigsten Werte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ereldan (12. August 2008)

das vorurteil ist meiner meinung dadurch entstanden das "kiddi" eigentlich eine beleidigung sein sollte auch wenn man nicht wusste wie alt der "beleidigte" war/ist. kiddi sollte da mehr auf die verhaltensweise charackterisieren, man könnte auch genau so gut "zurückgebliebener" schreibe. aber da das die meisten nicht verstehen haben sie sofort angst wenn wirklich mal ein "kind" in der gruppe ist auch wenn dieses sich nicht unbedingt verhält.... außerdem sind wir nicht alle kinder wenn wir gerne spiele spielen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

das ist meine meinung zu dem thema

mfg ereldan


----------



## Tr4v3n (12. August 2008)

ich mein ja......ich finde solche threads total sinnlos und echt zum kotzen...es gibt mehr als 1000 solche threads und sowas das man kiddies net in grp oda raids oda was weiß ich reinlassen soll...

ich bin fast 16 bin im raid werde überal mitgenommen und keiner meckert...(heiler)

ich find diese vorurteile total beknackt weil ich leute kenne die mit 13 bt raiden und leute die mit 40 gar keine ahnung haben und meinen sie wären es

also lasst bitte solche threads und konzentriert euch ma auf was sinnvolles

mfg


----------



## Tweetycat280 (12. August 2008)

16 erbsen und bei 20 kommt ne Kartoffel dazu Irmeli hat hunger


----------



## Irmeli (12. August 2008)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> 16 erbsen und bei 20 kommt ne Kartoffel dazu Irmeli hat hunger



Danke dir! Macht vorwärts, habe Hunger^^

P.S. Kartoffeln mag ich!


----------



## Tweetycat280 (12. August 2008)

Suki2000 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> So das soll kein " LOL wasen NOOB Thread"sein. Aber ich will mal wissen was  died ümmste leistung eures gegenüber im BG oder in  PvP Modus war.
> ...






noch fragen ist ein andere thread eröffner


----------



## LordMochi (12. August 2008)

Naja ich bin wie schon ca. 20000 Mal irgendwo erwähnt 16 und Stolz drauf. Blos zu Thema Kiddis: Durch ziehn bekommt der Otto-Normal-Verbraucher Ep (und davon nicht zu knapp) aber 0,0 Skillpunkte für sein Spielerisches Können. Durch Questen oder Inis mit gleichwertigen Gruppen erhält man mäsig Ep aber massiv Skill.
Für welchen Pfad entscheidet sich ein fauler verwöhnter Mensch der unter Skill die Talentpunkte und ihre Verteilung versteht?


----------



## MaximoPark (12. August 2008)

FOR THE KARTOFFEL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111111111


Edith sagt: ich bin wieder da (bin zuhause)


----------



## Lo1 (12. August 2008)

MaximoPark schrieb:


> FOR THE KARTOFFEL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111111111
> 
> 
> Edith sagt: ich bin wieder da (bin zuhause)



Willkommen zurück im Flame-Zentrum der World of Warcraft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wolkentaenzer (12. August 2008)

LordMochi schrieb:


> Naja ich bin wie schon ca. 20000 Mal irgendwo erwähnt 16 und Stolz drauf.


Wie kann man auf sein Alter stolz sein? Älter werden ist keine Leistung...


----------



## MaximoPark (12. August 2008)

wolkentaenzer schrieb:


> Wie kann man auf sein Alter stolz sein? Älter werden ist keine Leistung...



ab spätestens 90 schon


----------



## Tweetycat280 (12. August 2008)

wer macht mit umfrage in game wie alt die leute sind die 


solche angeblichen kiddie phrasen benutzen würde mich interessieren es müßte nur auf mehreren servern geschehen


----------



## Belthar (12. August 2008)

Nice zu spät gesehn das es schon sowas gibt ^^ Hab vor 20 secs ungefähr den gleichen Thread eröffnet xD


----------



## Tweetycat280 (12. August 2008)

wolkentaenzer schrieb:


> Wie kann man auf sein Alter stolz sein? Älter werden ist keine Leistung...




ich bin stolz drauf mit 28 jahren so aus zu sehen das mich die leute nachdem ausweis fragen wenn ich Lotto spiel


----------



## Tweetycat280 (12. August 2008)

@Irmeli ich glaub die 17te erbse kommt gleich


----------



## Schleimscheiser (12. August 2008)

seh ich auch so :-)


----------



## Tweetycat280 (12. August 2008)

haha doch nicht


----------



## MaximoPark (12. August 2008)

Erbse?


----------



## Lhynn Alli-Aegwynn (12. August 2008)

Genau deshalb will niemand mit Kiddies spielen:

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/1038212/Temaspeak_mutter_stresst

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=Uolie3Z0G4I


----------



## MaximoPark (12. August 2008)

Schade


----------



## Irmeli (12. August 2008)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> @Irmeli ich glaub die 17te erbse kommt gleich



Hoffentlich, mein Hunger wird nicht kleiner!


----------



## Tweetycat280 (12. August 2008)

MaximoPark schrieb:


> Erbse?




einer hat vorhin mal geschrieben was wir machen ist erbsenzählen ich dacht mir die erbsen sind die seiten naja und bei 20 kommt ne Kartoffel fürs Irmeli dazu


----------



## wolkentaenzer (12. August 2008)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> ich bin stolz drauf mit 28 jahren so aus zu sehen das mich die leute nachdem ausweis fragen wenn ich Lotto spiel


Ja, älter werden ist keine Leistung.. jung bleiben schon eher *g*
--> Ich mach jetzt Feierabend.


----------



## Lo1 (12. August 2008)

Lhynn schrieb:


> Genau deshalb will niemand mit Kiddies spielen:
> 
> http://www.myvideo.de/watch/1038212/Temaspeak_mutter_stresst
> 
> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=Uolie3Z0G4I



Ja,aber das is ja nicht bei jedem so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich finds auf jeden Fall lustig sowas anzuhören.


----------



## Irmeli (12. August 2008)

Noch drei Erbsen bis zur Kartoffel.^^


----------



## WoWDokta (12. August 2008)

schon wieder son zeug... ich finde es wirklich etwas erbärmlich dass gleich alle unter 16 jahren in den selben korb geworfen werden... ich habe oft die ehrfarung gemacht dass es eben die "älteren" sind die nur schei.e von sich geben 

mfg der dokta  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belthar (12. August 2008)

@317 das is ja wohl ma fake =) sich auf sowas zu berufen is nich sone feste argumentations basis


----------



## Irmeli (12. August 2008)

Wo sind denn alle Experten der deutschen Sprache hin? 
Keine Korrekturen der Beiträge mehr? 
Das ist doch ungeheuerlich!


----------



## Tweetycat280 (12. August 2008)

Na gut schau später nochmal rein will meine mage auf 30 bringen

baba


----------



## stelzze (12. August 2008)

Ich hasse diese leute die anderen "KIDDIS" beschimpfen wegen ihren alter und wenn die dan mit ihren 42 jahren ankommen und rumflamen, falm ich zurück das das ja sowieso ein spiel für leute ab 12 ist und das ein 38 jähriger sich mal überlegen sollte ob er den rest seines lebens vorm pc rumgammeln will oda mal arbeitet

ich hab nichts gegen ältere spieler aber ich kriege einen kolaps wenn die älteren andre nur wegen ihren alter fertig machen wollen!!


----------



## Mimmiteh (12. August 2008)

Um auch mal wieder etwas loszuwerden.

Die, die sich beschweren das man sie Kiddies nennt, sollten einfach mal anfangen sich vernünftig zu artikulieren, dann wird man sie auch für Ihr Können respektieren.

Und es ist leider so das man schnell an der Art sich auszudrücken merkt, wie alt sein gegenüber ist bzw. aus welcher sozialen Schicht derjenige kommt, dabei geht es mir weniger um Rechtschreibung sondern vielmehr um einen höflichen Umgangston. Der gehört nicht nur in die Wolrd of Warcraft sondern auch in die "außen" Welt.

Ich selbst bin dreißig, in meiner Gilde sind wir Altersmäßig bunt gemischt von 15 bis 35, aber es herrscht immer ein vernünftiger Umgangston.


----------



## 0lorin (12. August 2008)

sagen wirs so:
/close
dieses Thema hatte wir schon eine millionen mal, das wurde hin und her diskutiert.
oT es gibt in jeder altersstufe gute und schlechte, also am besten jedem ohne vorurteile begegnen. Wer das nicht tut ist selbst ein Noob. Und viele Gilden suchen 18+ spieler, weil sie so sicher sein können das diese für sich selbst verantwortlich sind, und das man sich darauf verlasssen kann das sie auch mal bis 12 raiden können


----------



## Mimmiteh (12. August 2008)

stelzze schrieb:


> Ich hasse diese leute die anderen "KIDDIS" beschimpfen wegen ihren alter und wenn die dan mit ihren 42 jahren ankommen und rumflamen, falm ich zurück das das ja sowieso ein spiel für leute ab 12 ist und das ein 38 jähriger sich mal überlegen sollte ob er den rest seines lebens vorm pc rumgammeln will oda mal arbeitet
> 
> ich hab nichts gegen ältere spieler aber ich kriege einen kolaps wenn die älteren andre nur wegen ihren alter fertig machen wollen!!



ehm das was DU da sagst ist nix anderes als jemand nach seinem Alter zu beurteilen. Nicht alle jüngeren sind Kiddies und nicht alle Älteren sind arbeitslose Loser.


----------



## ZibbelZ (12. August 2008)

Moin,moin
Ich beurteile nicht nach dem Alter,Geschlecht oder deren können,sondern mehr danach wie sich die Person verhält und mit mir oder anderen redet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg Silber


----------



## Belthar (12. August 2008)

ok kiddys haben wir ausdiskutiert gehen wir zu geschlecht das is neu und jeder kann nochmal einträge pushen ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abigayle (12. August 2008)

OMG Leutz!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Es gibt Spieler die sind 50 oder älter und benehmen sich wie 12 und n Keks und bauen nur Mist und labern nur Müll und es gibt Spieler die sind 13 und haben ein benehmen wie n 30 Jähriger und sind supergute Spieler. Umgekehrt genauso. Jeder Mensch ist individuell und das wird auch immer so sein, egal wie viel wir meckern und maulen. Das Leben wäre doch langeweilig, wenn alle gleich wären. Ignoriert die Idioten und gut is. Hat keinen Sinn so lange darüber zu diskutieren!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Sind wir denn nicht alle ein wenig Bluna?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camô (12. August 2008)

stelzze schrieb:


> Ich hasse diese leute die anderen "KIDDIS" beschimpfen wegen ihren alter und wenn die dan mit ihren 42 jahren ankommen und rumflamen, falm ich zurück das das ja sowieso ein spiel für leute ab 12 ist und das ein 38 jähriger sich mal überlegen sollte ob er den rest seines lebens vorm pc rumgammeln will oda mal arbeitet
> 
> ich hab nichts gegen ältere spieler aber ich kriege einen kolaps wenn die älteren andre nur wegen ihren alter fertig machen wollen!!


xD
Du hasst ältere Leute die, vermutlich dich (ja, du wirkst wie ein "KID ...", wie ein Kind), als Kiddi bezeichnen und selber meinst du jeden 34-jährigen Spieler als arbeitslosen, RL-unfähigen Menschen zu bezeichnen. Denk mal darüber nach ...

P.S. Kinder sind auch nur Menschen --- wertlose unfertige Menschen. Zitat: Kent Brockman (Simpsons)


----------



## dalai (12. August 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Fest steht, dass man vom Alter nicht zwangsläufig auf Skill und Verhalten schließen kann.
> 
> Dennoch gehe ich ungern mit jüngern in Innies. Warum? Weil sie nicht Herr ihrer Zeit sind.
> 
> ...



/signed

Jugendliche gehen wenn sie z.B. von ihren Eltern einen "Befehl" bekommen, Leute über 18. Jahren, welche allein wohnen, gehen (vielleicht) mal, wenn das Haus brennt, jemand ins Krankenhaus muss oder bei weiteren solchen dingen...;-)


----------



## Syrics (12. August 2008)

hmm ich finde es immerwieder aufmunternt zu hören dass es immernoch leute gibt die jüngere nicht gleich in die ecke schicken :/ 

ich bin 13 und bin mir bewusst dass es viele gibt die mich sofort 'abstoßend' finden wenn sie wissen das ich 13 bin...was im pve ja schwierig werden könnte (ne raidgilde überhaupt erstmal finden) und genau deshalb,weil ich ein junger spieler bin,verhalte mich so erwachsen wie ich kann!


----------



## Flavastulta (12. August 2008)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> Weil der sinn steht im text nicht in der art und weise wie er geschrieben wurde.



Leute, es tut mir verdammt Leid, aber ich kann einfach nicht anders, als auf diesen geistigen Erguss von vor 4 Seiten einzugehen, verzeiht mir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Kennt wer die Geschichte vom Telegramm aus dem Kaiserpalast, in der es um die Begnadigung eines zum Tode Verurteilten geht?

"Kaiser begnadigt nicht erschießen."

So, was würdet ihr nun machen, wenn ihr der Henker wärt? Würdet ihr denken "Kaiser begnadigt, nicht erschießen." oder "Kaiser begnadigt nicht, erschießen."

In diesem Fall kann ein Komma, das falsch oder nicht gesetzt wurde, jemandem das Leben kosten...

Wie gesagt, es tut mir Leid, dass ich drauf rumreite, aber mir kommt mein Essen hoch, wenn jemand seine eigene Faulheit mit dämlichen und halbwissenden Argumenten rechtfertigen will, und das in Themen, von denen man keine Ahnung hat... Sprache ist doch so viel mehr als ein paar Wörter, die aneinandergesetzt wurden...

Was das eigentliche Thema betrifft: Man sollte das Wort Kiddie verbieten und jeden im Forum, der es nutzt, kicken, da es nur zu Streitereien führt. Aber ein Kiddie wird nunmal nicht am Alter festgemacht, sondern am Verhalten, das begreifen viele nicht. Und wenn ich mich als erwachsener Mensch verhalte wie ein 5 Jahre altes Kind, dass seinen Keks haben will und alle Spielzeuge von Playmobil gleichzeitig, dann ist das arm von dieser Person. Aber was will man machen, die Ignoreliste ist groß  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## stelzze (12. August 2008)

Ich habe nie behauptet das ich jeden älteren Spieler als einen arbeitslosen RL-unfähigen Menschen betrachte nur das ich es doof finde das kiddis immer beschimpft werden 

Es ist nicht so das jeder volljähriger Spieler arbeitslos ist nur das man sich so genötigt fühlen könnte ihn so zu "dissen" ( wirds so geschrieben?)

Ich hatte noch nie probs mit spielern weil sie mich kiddi oda so beschimft haben..

Ich wollte mit dem satz den ich da oben geschrieben habe nur ausdrücken wie dämlich ich das finde das man Uns "kiddis" als unfähige spieler betrachtet was nicht das schlimste ist (das wir angeblich soviel schlechtere Spieler sind als Erwachsene) sondern das viele sie auch noch als menschen anmachen

So denke mal ich hätte das da oben geklärt hab nix gegen erwachsene spieler nur gegen welche die es für nötig halten andere ferig zu machen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crite-man (12. August 2008)

ach was soll die ganze diskussion, die leute die überandere sagen dass sie kiddys sind sind doch meistens einfach nur leute die das wort zum 1. mal schrieben oder selber kiddys sind....
jeder mensch is in wow gleich und erlich gesagt gibt es mehr "dumme" leute über 18 als unter ......
{keine beleidigung gegen iwen}


----------



## Abigayle (12. August 2008)

stelzze schrieb:


> Es ist nicht so das jeder volljähriger Spieler arbeitslos ist nur das man sich so genötigt fühlen könnte ihn so zu "dissen" ( wirds so geschrieben?)



Geht das schon wieder los?   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Dieses Thema fangen wir bitte erst gar nicht an.


----------



## Te-Rax (12. August 2008)

Ich denke es war auch vor die Thread   bekannt das "kiddy" nicht automatisch Jugendliche bis eingeschlossen 16 Jahre sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Kiddy wird denke ich auch immernoch für kindischen Verhalten verwendet. Deine Beispiele sind trozdem nicht ohne und garnicht so unwahr. Ich würde mal ganz Neutral sagen 70% aller "Kiddys" 12-13 Jährige sind. Troz aller Vorurteile sollte man keinen verurteilen, wenn man nicht selbst gerne verurteilt wird. Wenn man ein paar Worte mit einer Person gewechselt hat kann man sehr leicht daran erkennen ob es ein potenzielles "Kiddy" ist oder nicht.
Und denn alten Mann in deiner Geschichte (falls die Geschichte war ist) gehört 3 Jahre in einen nassen Keller gesperrt. Sry kanns aber leider nicht anders formulieren.
Achso, bin selbst schon 15 ganze Jahre am leben.


MfG


----------



## ReWahn (12. August 2008)

Leute hört doch auf mit euren ts-mitschnitten wo kinder von eltern den rechner abgedreht bekommen... oder führt die uzumindest nicht als argument gegen kiddies auf...
kennt ihr futureman den jäger? Klick mich! Der hört sich an wie ein erwachsener kerl... und hört euch mal an, was der so anstellt...


----------



## Irmeli (12. August 2008)

Crite-man schrieb:


> ach was soll die ganze diskussion, die leute die überandere sagen dass sie kiddys sind sind doch meistens einfach nur leute die das wort zum 1. mal schrieben oder selber kiddys sind....
> jeder mensch is in wow gleich und erlich gesagt gibt es mehr "dumme" leute über 18 als unter ......
> {keine beleidigung gegen iwen}



dies dürfte zweifellos zutreffen, da es mehr 18+ Menschen gibt^^


----------



## Erdnussbutter (12. August 2008)

...


----------



## Scred (12. August 2008)

ich bin selber erst 13 und garantiert kein pro wie viele andre hier auch nich oder is jemand bei sk der co?

back2topic
/signed

wenn mich jemand vor instanzen frag wie alt ich bin kommt ne lüge oder iwas andres da ich auf sowas einfach kein bock hab


----------



## Yiraja (12. August 2008)

^naja ich sag einfach mal das wurde scho 20.000 mal diskutiert -.- benutz doch ma die sufu


----------



## Shamozz (12. August 2008)

Wisst ihr, welche Spieler mir auf den Keks gehen?

Diese OFMG OLOLO ROFLMAO ZOMFG CYA-"Kiddys".

Ist es denn so schwer, einmal Wörter aus zuschreiben oder einmal die einer oder andere Grammatikalische Regel zu beachten?

Achja, in WoW herrscht das Niveau wie in den Krawaltalkshows in den Privaten um die Mittagszeit.


Edith:

Könnt ihr euch noch an eine Zeit erinnern, als "LOL ROFL OMFG CYA" etc. noch peinlich war?

Hier ein Rechtschreibaddon für Firefox: https://addons.mozilla.org/de/firefox/searc...ung&cat=all


----------



## mattenowie (12. August 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> (achja mal ganz nebenbei, die Chance das jemand der sich ausschließlich hüpfend vorwärtsbewegt schon Flaum am Kinn hat, ist seeehr unwahrscheinlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hm, sobald ich mich mal einen tag net rasiert habe, ist meine frau schon am meckern. fazit, es wächst wohl schon bissel mehr als nur ein flaum am kinn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und ich muss sagen das ich doch des öfteren mit meinem char am hin und her springen bin. auch wenn du und vieleicht auch andere es ne verstehen könnt. es nimmt einem manchmal einfache die langeweile, wenn man mal wieder bei einem boss warten muss, weil heilt einem neuen raid oder grp mittglied die taktik erklährt wird.

also bitte net solche aussagen treffen.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (13. August 2008)

schade doch nur 18 erbsen irmeli nicht mehr saat geworden naja

neues von der umfrage front die meisten flamer und gold bettler kommen aus bereich berlin und dem ruhrpott und ein teil aus sachsen anhalt und es sind fast alle altersgruppen vorhanden na ja viel spass beim grübbeln


----------



## Orker (13. August 2008)

Shamozz schrieb:


> Wisst ihr, welche Spieler mir auf den Keks gehen?
> 
> Diese OFMG OLOLO ROFLMAO ZOMFG CYA-"Kiddys".
> 
> ...




Ich bin 17 bald 18 benutzt aber auch lol und cya, cya sag ich immer wenn ich geh.^^ klingt besser als cu


----------



## Hexenhase (13. August 2008)

Shamozz schrieb:


> Wisst ihr, welche Spieler mir auf den Keks gehen?
> 
> Diese OFMG OLOLO ROFLMAO ZOMFG CYA-"Kiddys".
> 
> ...





uiii der meister spricht also bitte nun alle das schreiben was er will nee aber was hat ein kiddy und was hat ein naja nicht mehr kiddy gemeinsan,. eigentlich nichts denn die kiddys in meinen augen können sich besser als ein erwachsner verhalten und vor allem zum teil besser spielen der thrad am anfang würde ich mal sagen besser geschichte kann ich auch nicht erfinden


----------



## Crystania (13. August 2008)

Leute, mal im Ernst. Diese Diskussion ist schon seeeeeeeeeeehr lange her, wurde mindest. 1000x durchgekaut, aber naja, scheint ja trotzdem noch Zuhörer zuhaben. Also will ich mal meinen Senf dazu geben. Das Spiel ist immernoch ab 12, habe schon 11jährige erlebt, der Kleine hat dann aber eher seine Klappe gehalten, als sie aufzureißen. Daher seht ihr mal, das hat immernoch was mit dem Charakter zu tun. Meine Wenigkeit ist selber 15. Habt Nachsicht mit uns, wenn Mama halt mal zum essen ruft, dann will mans auch warm essen und nicht kalt nur weil einem das Spiel wichtiger ist. :-) 
Mit freundlichen Grüßen, Crystania


----------



## Xunxu (13. August 2008)

Back to Topic:

Ich kenne einen Krieger  der jetzt 13 geworden ist und ich meine er ist ein recht Guter Spieler und mit ihm kann man sich auch gut unterhalten. Also solche Vorurteile wie der Grp. Leader hab ich direkt jetzt nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heidenherz (13. August 2008)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> naja ich hatte mal einen Gildenmeister der war ü 30 und hat mich die ganze zeit genervt wegen twinks ziehen etc und wenn ich keine lust hatte war der beleidigt
> 
> ich hab festgestellt das das schlimme flammen im alter 18- 24 ist k ahnung warum gut wenn ich in ner inni bin uund dann dumme witze im grpchanel gerissen werden nervt das schon aber komischerweise sind wipes bei solchen leuten selten und vorallem geben sie nicht auf die beißen bis zum schluß , so eure frage woher ich das weiß ich frag nach ner ini immmer wie alt sie sind da kann man sich ein schönes bild machen und man hatt keine vorurteile vorher naja mal schauen was die zukunft bringt freue mich aufs addon da werden die karten neu gemischt keiner ist mehr der imba epic crack in der ini und im sng channel gibts solche anfragen mit epicdd/tank/healer für die und die ini gesucht
> 
> ...




zu deinem "mit dem Addon keine epic gesucht mehr"...das ist zumindest anfangs definitiv noch der Fall, denn die Meisten sind bereits "Episch" ausgerüstet...aber gehört ja jetzt nicht zum Thema 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Topic: Jap Kiddies raus, wie schon oft gesagt. Allerdings nicht die u18 Jährigen sondern die, die sich verhalten wie Kleinkinder.


----------



## LarroXX (13. August 2008)

zu dem typen der geflamt hat und am ende grp geleavt hat......ich denke nicht dass er 34 war, noch nicht mal annhähernd, vllt so 14 oder 15.
meistens sind nämlich grade die leute die sofort mit dem "kiddierumgeflame", sprich gleich im ersten satz: " ey du scheiß kiddy pass ja auf dass du keine scheiße machst du noob" anfangen, selber nicht älter als 13, und denken man würde davon ausgehen sie seihen selber keine kiddies, wenn sie andere als solche bezeichnen.

so far, LarroXX


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (13. August 2008)

Kann man von der "Rechtschreibung" des ersten Posts nicht irgendwie darauf schließen, dass du nicht besonders alt sein kannst?
Meistens erreicht man als junger WoW-Spieler nur sehr wenig (Naja, zumindest S2, bekommt man ja inzwischen nachgeschmissen).
Mein Tipp wäre sich doch lieber gleich so verhalten, wie es die älteren Menschen tun.
Das heißt das Wort "aba" fällt aus deinem Wortschatz raus.
Versuch erst garnicht den Verdacht zu erwecken, du seist Minderjährig, dass löst in den meisten fällen schon übelstes geflame aus.
Leider gibt es immerhoch Raidgilden, die meinen nur Spieler über 18 aufnehmen zu können, was in meinen Augen bescheuert und absolut intollerant ist, aber gut, da ich den Sinn des Threads immernoch nicht verstanden habe, habe ich mal versucht dir zu helfen mehr annerkennung bei älteren Spieler zu erreichen, vllt liest es ja sogar jemand.
Auf bald


----------



## Mxx (13. August 2008)

LarroXX schrieb:


> zu dem typen der geflamt hat und am ende grp geleavt hat......ich denke nicht dass er 34 war, noch nicht mal annhähernd, vllt so 14 oder 15.
> meistens sind nämlich grade die leute die sofort mit dem "kiddierumgeflame", sprich gleich im ersten satz: " ey du scheiß kiddy pass ja auf dass du keine scheiße machst du noob" anfangen, selber nicht älter als 13, und denken man würde davon ausgehen sie seihen selber keine kiddies, wenn sie andere als solche bezeichnen.
> 
> so far, LarroXX



Eigentlich ist es doch vollkommen egal wie Alt er war bzw ist, denn Beleidigung ist Beleidigung ob er nun 13 oder 34 ist. Es kommt ja schliesslich nicht auf das Alter an ob sich jemand schlecht benimmt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Weil aus deinem Beitrag entnimmt man leicht das es aus deiner Sicht meistens so ist das sich ausschließlich nur Kinder/Jugendliche so benehmen, doch glaub mir das täuscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (13. August 2008)

> doch glaub mir das täuscht smile.gif



Tut es das wirklich?



> Eigentlich ist es doch vollkommen egal wie Alt er war bzw ist, denn Beleidigung ist Beleidigung ob er nun 13 oder 34 ist. Es kommt ja schliesslich nicht auf das Alter an ob sich jemand schlecht benimmt. smile.gif



/signed

doch leider ist es nunmal so, dass sich ein großteil der jugendlichen Spieler absolut inkorrekt verhalten und damit den Hass der älteren Spieler auf sich ziehen, der nicht nur gegen sie persönlich, sondern gegen alle jungen Spiele gerichtet ist


----------



## Mxx (13. August 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> doch leider ist es nunmal so, dass sich ein großteil der jugendlichen Spieler absolut inkorrekt verhalten und damit den Hass der älteren Spieler auf sich ziehen, der nicht nur gegen sie persönlich, sondern gegen alle jungen Spiele gerichtet ist


Woran machst du denn fest das sich ein großteil der jugendlichen Spieler inkorrekt verhält ?


----------



## Anduris (13. August 2008)

kiddis raus ? nö 
sorry bin 9 hihi


----------



## Anduris (13. August 2008)

ohne kiddis -> wow langweilig


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (13. August 2008)

> Woran machst du denn fest das sich ein großteil der jugendlichen Spieler inkorrekt verhält ?



ich spiele nun schon recht lange World of Warcraft und kann sagen, dass ich es aus Erfahrung weiß,
Schau mal in mein Mybuffed-Profil und finde raus, wie alt ich bin.



> kiddis raus ? nö
> sorry bin 9 hihi



tut das etwas zur sache?
Nonsens im Forum zu verbreiten ist ja kein verbrechen, aber zumindest solte es lustig sein


----------



## EliteOrk (13. August 2008)

Ich hätte das arrogante Stück Dreck (den 34 jährigen..) einfach auf ignore gesetzt und schnell nen neuen dd gesucht, wobei ich bezweifle, dass der 34 war..wohl eher 16 oder so...
Ausserdem könnte ein Ticket evtl. was bewirken, da er Leute auf Grund ihrer persönlichen Eigenschaften diskriminert oder so :>


----------



## Flixl (13. August 2008)

als ich AoC angetestet habe bin ich einer recht kleinen gilde mit sehr netten leuten beigetreten. irgendwann wurde ich gefragt wie alt ich denn sei und ich antwortete 14 fast 15 (wie ich an das spiel kam ist meine sache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) haben sie gestaunt weil sie mich für 18-20 eingeschätzt haben. so gings mir aber auch n paarmal in WoW dass ich für älter eingeschätzt wurde. man sieht dass auch jüngere als älter rüberkommen können und sich demnach nicht immer wie kleinkinder auf führen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PS: nein ich will damit nicht sagen wie erwachsen ich bin ich hab auch so meine kindlichen eigenschaften 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (13. August 2008)

juhu die 19te erbse wenn irmeli wieder on kommt hat sie ihre kartoffel


----------



## Toilettensitz (13. August 2008)

Ich denke mal, der Großteil der Leute, die sich über Leute, die um Gold betteln, flamen usw. beschweren, einfach behaupten, dass diese Minderjärige sind, obwohl sie keine Ahnung haben, ob das stimmt.


----------



## Mxx (13. August 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> ich spiele nun schon recht lange World of Warcraft und kann sagen, dass ich es aus Erfahrung weiß,
> Schau mal in mein Mybuffed-Profil und finde raus, wie alt ich bin.



Ich spiele nun auch schon etwas länger, naja ich kanns halt nur aus meiner Sicht beschreiben und die Erfahrungen die ich gemacht habe ist das es des öfteren so war das mir manche Leute im Spiel für mich echt ziemlich ungeschickt ausdrücken (was bei den meisten Menschen als "kindisch" bezeichnet wird) vorkamen jedoch sich später im TS rausgestellt hat das es ein 40 jährieger Mann war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dies soll keines wegs bedeuten das sie viele ältere Menschen so benehmen, sondern nur zeigen das man keinesfalls an der Ausdrucksweise festmachen sollte in welchem Alter sich dieser Mensch befindet. Denn mal ganz ehrlich mir ist es komplett egal wie Alt ein Spieler ist mit dem ich zusammen spiele solange ich gut mit ihm auskomme.

Schaut einfach mal selber auf die Sachen die ihr geschrieben habt und die andere Leute in diesem "Thread" geschrieben haben, und ich denke ein paar Leuten wird es auffallen das sie ohne wirklich Wissen wie alt ihre Mitspieler sind bei schlechter Schreibweise oder schlechtem Umgang mit anderen oftmals darauf schließen das dieser Mitspieler ein sogenanntes "kiddy" ist, was auch viele Spieler mit ihren Beiträgen hier aussagen. Ich werde keinen hier Quoten, ich denke es sollte euch schon selbst auffallen welche Beiträge ich meine.


----------



## Loard (13. August 2008)

Es fàllt auf dass "skilled" nicht unbedingt heißt dass man kein Kiddy ist. Ich kenne Spieler die ihre Klasse gut beherrschen, sich jedoch wie (ich übertreibe jetzt ein bisschen) Kleinkinder aufführen. Das hängt auch oft vom charakter des Spielers ab, nicht nur vom Alter, bzw. geistigen Alter.

PS: @ TweetyCat 280 : Auch im Luxemburgischen schreibt man Substantive groß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Biggles (13. August 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Zumindest beweist du, dass du 1000x durchgekaute Themen neu aufmachst.
> Ist das Kiddy typisch ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ja, Ohrensammler, du bist ja der härteste! wer bringt denn alle paar monate das immer gleiche, angebliche interview mit enem bayerischen politiker?? das bist doch du !!

also flame hier nicht rum und begrab' dich endlich selbst...

*Im übrigen zum thema*: dem grp leader hätte ich schon frühzeitig unter einem vorwand den lead entzogen und ihn dann rausgeworfen, denn das war ja absehbar. ich hoffe, der steht jetzt wenigstens auf der ignoreliste aller anderen.

alte säcke ab 25 mit potenzproblemen gleich welcher art gehören auf spezielle seniorenserver - ich sags immer wieder, aber offfenbar nicht oft genug.  

Für die Horde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## J-Roc (13. August 2008)

das alter is doch völlig irrelevant, solange die leute sich vernünftig verhalten spiel ich gern mit ihnen zusammen. es darf natürlich auch mal ein fehler gemacht werden, dann weise ich den betreffenden spieler höflich darauf hin, und in 95% der fälle kommt dann sowas wie "ok sry nächstes mal achte ich drauf". völlig in ordnung meiner meinung nach. nur sobald irgendsone "lol noob ..."-scheiße kommt krieg ich nen hals, und leider kommt sowas nicht nur von jüngeren mitspielern. fazit: sowohl deppen als auch vernünftige spieler gibts in allen altersklassen.


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (13. August 2008)

> Ja, Ohrensammler, du bist ja der härteste! wer bringt denn alle paar monate das immer gleiche, angebliche interview mit enem bayerischen politiker?? das bist doch du !!
> 
> also flame hier nicht rum und begrab' dich endlich selbst...



Schnauze.
Wenn du es nicht lustig findest, ist das eine Sache,
Aber wenn ich das so lese wundere ich mich echt, warum dein Account noch ncith gebannt wurde.
Da gibt sich echt jemand mühe den Buffed Usern mal ein lächeln zu entlocken und du kommentierst das so...ehrlich, dann hätt ich auch keine lust mehr.


----------



## Annovella (13. August 2008)

Dieser 34 jährige ist mit sicherheit arbeitslos, hat nie ein abschluss gemacht und ist sonst sehr unmannered..

kiddi ist keine bezeichnung fuer ein alter, sondern für ein verhalten. z.b. auf silberne hand gibs genug deppen die jeden der mal was lustiges machen will gleich als kiddi bezeichnet, rp pve gimpserver halt

dafuer is z.b. auf frostwolf es nicht moeglich ne rdm grp zu finden weil nur total hirnlose nubs(ausnahmen bestaetigen die regel) herumirren.

ich haette an deiner stelle gleich zu jedem der grp gesagt: leaved die grp, ich ladt neu ohne diesen 34 jaehrigen honk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



eines weiss ich aber: junge spieler(junge, nicht kiddis) koennen und sind oft nett, wissen aber noch nicht wie sie sich zu verhalten haben und so entstehen oft missverstaendisse.


----------



## STAR1988 (13. August 2008)

Ich habe nichts gegen jüngere Spieler .Mir gehn nur die flames im handels-channel aufn Sack =D


----------



## Sorbas (13. August 2008)

naja, bin selber 40+, bei uns tankt ein 14-jähriger die heros und kara, erklärt den neuen bosse und taktik ... und das net schlecht .....

l.g.


----------



## Toastbrod (13. August 2008)

Mir is das egal wie alt die Leute sind, und es gehört auch irgendwie zu Wow dazu wenn mal ein paar Kiddys rumspamen. Wär ja langweilig^^Wie damals in CS.


----------



## Matalo (13. August 2008)

Der Jäger war mein firstchar in WoW und kannte mich deshalb auch nicht mit anderen klassen aus.
Ich war in ner Gruppe für ne Instanz und sagte das DDwarris und Vergelterpalas kein schaden machen deshalb sollte man die nicht einladen.
Daran wahren die 2 Gruppenmitglieder (Tank und Hexer) nicht erfreut und kickten mich aus der Gruppe nachdem ich bisschen als noob usw angeflamed wurde vom Hexer. 
Naja wenn ich das andauernd höre von anderen Leute dann glaube ich das auch natürlich. (Ich weiss natürlich jetzt das Vergleter und Offwarris sehr gute DD'ler sein können)

Eines tages mit meinem Magiertwink in der Tiefschwarzen Grotte kam die grp nichtmehr weiter da ein DD'ler gehen musste und der Tank(war ca 2uhr morgens).. Ich bot an auf meinen Jäger umzuloggen damit wenigstens die anderen die Instanz abschliessen konnten.. 
Und siehe da, einer der lowlvler ist der Twink des Hexers und fing an mich wieder anzuflamen das ich keine ahnung habe von WoW und ich würde es nicht mit meinem 70er Jäger schaffen die Gruppe durch die Grotte zu ziehen. Da ich kein agressiver Mensch bin, blieb ich einfach ruhig und sagte nix dazu.
Gruppe war natürlich dann aufgelöst.

In Shattrath dann mal hatte ich ein spass erlaubt im Handelschannel: "Verkaufe mein Jäger für Instanzen! nur 10gold! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

"
Und wer antwortete? natürlich der Hexer: "Lol wer will schon ein Noob wie du in einer Instanz haben? um mit dir irgendwo zu gehen würde ich sogar 100gold von DIR verlangen!"
Ich hatte zwar nicht viel ahnung von WoW, aber mein Jäger konnte ich schon ganz gut spielen und bekam auch immer sehr gute rückmeldungen.. Spiele schliesslich nicht erst seit WoW Computerspiele. 

Wieder paar tage später lese ich im Handelschannel natürlich wieder vom Hexer : "Kennt ihr den Spieler Matoro? Das ist der schlechteste spieler den ich jemals gesehen habe in WoW".. natürlich wurde ich da verteidigt von vielen Spieler die mich kannten und der Hexer gab schnell ruhe.
Also whispere ich erstmal den Hexer an: "Was ist eigentlich dein problem mit mir? Nur weil ich was falsches gesagt habe musst du jetzt bei jedem schlecht über mich reden?"
Als antwort kam nur ein: "so ist es.... ps. /ignore"
Ab dann regte ich mich langsam wirklich auf und hörte für 2 Wochen mit WoW auf.. War damals die erste schlechte begegnung mit jemanden in WoW und brauchte einfach ne auszeit. 

Der Hexer betrat dann ne Gilde und was tat er als erstes? Natürlich erstmal schlecht von mir erzählen und was ich für ein Noob bin usw.. Was der Hexer aber nicht wusste das diese Gilde neu gegründet wurde von Leuten die mit mir in der Gilde waren und auch zu mir halten..
Ich fing also wieder fröhlich und frisch an WoW zu spielen und bekam unzählige whispers wo ich so lange weg war und willkommen zurück in WoW..
Dann war da ein whisper: "Ein Hexer namens ****** hatt unsere Gilde betreten und hatt extrem schlecht von dir geredet. Wir wissen natürlich was er sagt ist unsinn und warnten ihn wenn er jemals wieder was über dich schlechtes sagen würde dann kicken wir ihn sofort"
Ich fragte dann ob sie mir sagen könnten wie alt er ist da ja TS plicht war.. 
Als antwort kam 34..!!!

Also mal fix ein twink erstellt da ich eh auf seine Ignore bin und angewhispert: "Hi ich bins Matoro, wieso redest du dauernd schlechtes von mir? ich habe gehört du bist 34Jahre alt, wieso hatt eine Erwachsene Person es nötig dauernd scheisse zu labern über andere? machst du das um dann besser dazustehen?"
Die Antwort war ein einfaches: "./ingore"

Und sowas von einer Erwachsenen Person -.-
Paar wochen später verliess ich den Server wegen weiteren solcher leute.. Ein 23Jähriger der lange zeit einen hohen Gildenrang hatte und für uns auch ein guter Freund war plünderte die komplette Gildenbank.. Ein Ehepaar die in unsere Gilde waren, halfen wir zu leveln und am ende meinten sie das hätten sie auch selbst geschafft ohne unsere Hilfe. Und da ein guter kollege den ich seit meiner ersten Gilde kannte und gemeinsam bis 70 gelevelt hatten dann mit WoW aufhörte.

Natürlich ist es auf Nethersturm nicht besser und es gibt weiterhin solche Leute, aber ich habe gelernt solche Leute einfach zu Ignorieren und gut ist..


----------



## soul6 (13. August 2008)

Eigentlich lustig, wie sich alle über die kiddys aufregen !!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und am besten gefällt mir, dass es die doofys auch bei den älteren gibt ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Genau genommen, hält es sich wahrscheinlich die Waage, zwischen dummen kiddys und dummen seniors !

Wir haben zum Beispiel ein paar youngsters in der Gilde (3 -4 / sind aber 60 chars und ca. 40 Spieler),
die aber teilweise wirklich gut sind und einen neuen Druiden (70) der 12 Jahre alt ist.
Mit dem muß ich derzeit viel lachen, weil er so ein richtiger "RUMHÜPFER" ist aber seinen char ganz gut spielt.
(nur im chat brauch ich immer so lange, bis ich es übersetzt habe, was er von sich gibt^^)
Wir müßen ihm nur jetzt dazu bringen, das er seinen char spezialisiert, weil er am liebsten alles macht , heiler , tank , usw..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Er wollte am weekend nämlich unbedingt TDM mitgehen und wir haben versucht es ihm zu erklären (was ja auch bei größeren nicht easy ist),
warum das nicht klappen kann.
Nun wie es halt auch im RL so ist, glauben die Kiddys das die Herdplatte heiß ist erst, wenn sie hingelangt und dann Brandblasen auf den Fingern haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wir haben ihn also mit seinen 600 Heilbonus mitgenommen und nach der ersten Mobgruppe (die 2 gruppen gleich im ersten Hof) hat er es dann geglaubt,
das er einen Tank (wir hatten einen Epic-Kriegertank, mit fast 17k rüsi und 15k leben dabei) nicht hochheilen kann.
War aber nicht böse gemeint und wir haben es dann mit ihm besprochen, warum, weshalb und was zu tun ist. 

Fazit ist immer das selbe: es liegt nicht am alter, denn unser schlimmster Albtraum war (und ist es hoffentlich noch^^) 64 jahre alt.
Stellt euch dabei einen herrschsüchtigen, besserwissenden Napoleon vor !!!! (ich hab beim TS immer die Lautstärke auf 0% gedreht)

lg
randy


----------



## Ohrensammler (13. August 2008)

Biggles schrieb:


> ja, Ohrensammler, du bist ja der härteste! wer bringt denn alle paar monate das immer gleiche, angebliche interview mit enem bayerischen politiker?? das bist doch du !!
> 
> also flame hier nicht rum und begrab' dich endlich selbst...
> [...]
> ...



schön das manche sich sich beim fremddissen gleich ma selbst dissen, das spart einem die Arbeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und zu den Seniorenservern... ja offensichtlich hats du dein Anliegen noch nicht oft genug gesagt..aber lass nicht nach .. poste deine Forderung in deiner dir eigenen wunderbar eloquenten Art und Weise immer wieder und wieder und ich bin fest davon überzeugt, eines Tages wird es wahr werden.
Nicht aufgeben, mein Freund, nicht aufgeben!!


----------



## Sven0815 (13. August 2008)

Das Drama begann mit grafischen Betriebssystemoberflächen und erreichte seinen vorläufigen traurigen Höhepunkt als Aldi anfing PCs zu verkaufen.
Rechner sind heute leider so einfach zu bedienen das jeder Idiot nun das Internet unsicher macht.
Erst wenn wir wieder an dem Punkt sind an dem man sich Gedanken machen muss und verstehen muss um einen Rechner zu bedienen, wird das Internet ein Platz sein an dem sich Leute Gedanken machen und verstehen wollen.


----------



## Chaostrooper (13. August 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Mir ist die Altersstufe mitnichten egal.
> Bei Spielern der jüngeren Generation bin ich sehr viel nachsichtiger in manchen Situationen.
> Ältere Spieler, die anfangen sich dann in einer Gruppe kindisch zu verhalten, können sich schon harschere Kommentare von mir einfangen.
> 
> ...



wenn mal jeder so denken wuerde wie du.. sehr gute einstellung, handshake! 
(bin 33 und vorurteilslos. da ich selbst papa bin, bin ich manchmal sogar lieber mit juengeren leuten unterwegs, als mit gewissen moechtegerne elitaeren. man kann dort wirklich auf seinen spass kommen. da sind mir gelegentliche whipes mehr oder minder egal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Irmeli (13. August 2008)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> juhu die 19te erbse wenn irmeli wieder on kommt hat sie ihre kartoffel



Juhui, es gibt eine Kartoffel zum Mittagessen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Captain_Chaos (13. August 2008)

Sanlara schrieb:


> Außerdem: Warum zur Hölle gehst du mit so einem Typen in eine Instanz? Spätestens wenn er den doch recht fähigen Tank wegen seines Alters gekickt hätte und so geflamet hätte wäre ich freiwillig aus der Gruppe gegangen, da man sich denken kann, wie der spätere Verlauf sein wird.



Das sehe ich genauso. Spätestens zu dem Zeitpunkt wäre ich auch gegangen. Wenn du schon weißt, dass der Tank gut spielen kann und dann vom Gruppenleiter aus so einem bescheuerten Grund gekickt wird, dann wäre ich an deiner Stelle gegangen und hätte mit dem Tank ne neue Gruppe aufgemacht.




Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Fest steht, dass man vom Alter nicht zwangsläufig auf Skill und Verhalten schließen kann.



Stimmt genauso. In meiner ersten Gilde auf meinem alten Server hatte ich einen Typen in der Gilde, der war bestimmt Mitte 40, hat sich aber in sehr vielen Bereichen, vorallem Privat, wie ein Kleinkind aufgeführt. Wegen ihm bin ich damals auch gegangen (worden). Wenn er mir jetzt nochmal ingame begegnen würde, z.B. auf dem Schlachtfeld (gleicher Realmpool), dann wäre es mir egal ob wir gewinnen oder nicht, denn ich würde ihn gnadenlos ganken. Mag ja auch etwas kindisch sein, aber da überwiegt meine Abneigung ihm gegenüber.

Man sollte niemals vom Alter auf das Verhalten schließen, wenn man eine Person nicht persönlich kennt. Ich kenne sehr viele Minderjährige, die sich durchaus sehr erwachsen verhalten. Genauso kenne ich viele kindische Erwachsene.

Das war mein Senf dazu.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (13. August 2008)

Irmeli schrieb:


> Juhui, es gibt eine Kartoffel zum Mittagessen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




gz und senf als geschmacksverstärker auch noch


----------



## Irmeli (13. August 2008)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> gz und senf als geschmacksverstärker auch noch



Wann gibt's denn Senf dazu? Bei 25 Erbsen?


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (13. August 2008)

der ausdruck kidddy hat nur sehr wenig mit dem alter sondern mit der geistigen reife zu tun. wer nur mist erzählt wird halt geflamt^^


----------



## Tweetycat280 (13. August 2008)

Irmeli schrieb:


> Wann gibt's denn Senf dazu? Bei 25 Erbsen?




ne jetzt denn hat captn chaos spendiert und erbsen werden langweilig bin jetzt für möhrchen


----------



## MaximoPark (13. August 2008)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> ne jetzt denn hat captn chaos spendiert und erbsen werden langweilig bin jetzt für möhrchen



hallo,

und was kommt dann auf seite 40? also nach den möhrchen?


----------



## Serran (13. August 2008)

Ich denke die leute nehmen das mit den "kiddies" nur als Ausrede , da sie sonst die Schuld sich selbst oder anderen "Erwachsenen" geben müssten. Wenn dich jemand in woW flamed , sagen alle Geh ins Bett du 13-jähriger. aber dabei haben sie gar keine Ahnung wie alt der Typ wirkluch ist.

und sowieso , Das Spiel ist ab !12! , also können wir "Kiddies" auch sagen. Haut ab aus einem Spiel das FÜR KINDER gemacht wurde , wenn ihr So intolerant seid und nicht versteht , das nicht die Kinder das Problem sind sondern ihr selbst.


----------



## Irmeli (13. August 2008)

MaximoPark schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> und was kommt dann auf seite 40? also nach den möhrchen?



Bei 50 geht's dann um die Wurst!^^


----------



## dragon1 (13. August 2008)

riggedi schrieb:


> So´n Quatsch - du kannst doch nicht von der Klasse oder Rasse auf eine bestimmte Altersgruppierung schliessen.
> 
> 
> Jau, das wollte ich auch noch schreiben, aber ich hab´s zeitlich nicht geschafft.
> ...


XD

need 18- server ich will mir das geflame/geheule ueber kiddies nicht anhoeren
und spiele sind eh eher an kinder/jugendliche ausgerichtet,habt ihr nichts andseres zu tun?
erwachsene die spielen wollen unds sich ueber spielende kinder aufregen...wie KINDISCH


----------



## Irmeli (13. August 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> XD
> 
> need 18- server ich will mir das geflame/geheule ueber kiddies nicht anhoeren



Ne, ne, bleib und lass dich nicht unterkriegen.^^


----------



## dragon1 (13. August 2008)

ich mein nen server auf den man mit 18+ nicht hin darf xD


----------



## Lycidia (13. August 2008)

Healguard schrieb:


> O M G denkst du ich lese diesen Text jetzt echt? Du bist ja mal voll respektlos zu mir, schreibst einfach klein!





Hey - du kannst ja Groß- und Kleinschreibung...und sogar Satzzeichen. 

Fein gemacht *Keks geb  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



(Ich wollt auch mal "draufhauen")


----------



## Irmeli (13. August 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> ich mein nen server auf den man mit 18+ nicht hin darf xD



Dann beantrage ich einen Server für 50+!

P.S. wäre eher lächerlich!


----------



## RiU (13. August 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> ich mein nen server auf den man mit 18+ nicht hin darf xD



Und was wenn du mitten im Raid Geburtstag hast.... stehst vorm großen Endboss <es ist 0:00 Uhr, Herzlichen Glückwunsch sie werden diesen Realm nun verlassen>
...stelle ich mir witzig vor wenns zb. dem Maintank passiert^^

So meine Suppe habt ihr nun auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Irmeli (13. August 2008)

RiU schrieb:


> Und was wenn du mitten im Raid Geburtstag hast.... stehst vorm großen Endboss <es ist 0:00 Uhr, Herzlichen Glückwunsch sie werden diesen Realm nun verlassen>
> ...stelle ich mir witzig vor wenns zb. dem Maintank passiert^^
> 
> So meine Suppe habt ihr nun auch
> ...



Das kann dir beim 50+ Server kaum passieren. Dort fällt höchstens der Maintank tot um (RL). Na was soll's, der muss wenigstens für keine Repkosten mehr aufkommen.^^


----------



## Kankru (13. August 2008)

Klingt erfunden.
Aber egal!
Die meisten jüngeren outen sich mit ihrer Rechtschreibung.
Und wie ich schon in allen solchen Threads gesagt habe: Alter ist mir wayne, Hauptsache sie benehmen sich und haben skill!


----------



## Ohrensammler (13. August 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> ich mein nen server auf den man mit 18+ nicht hin darf xD




das wäre lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ab 20 Uhr wärs ein Geisterserver auf dem die GMs  fangen spielen!


----------



## Sand/Theradras (13. August 2008)

Ich musste mich leider oft als 16 oder 17 jährige ausgeben, weil ich sonst nirgends mit konnte, das finde ich echt schweinerei... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Mit meinen 12 jähren kann ich echt gut zoccn auch wenn die meisten denken, das kleine kiddy-noobs nix könn, weil die nur an Spielsachen denken...Schwachsinn...Also die meisten hier haben recht, nicht jeder Minderjährige ist ein Noob und nicht jeder 18+ ist ein Progamer! 

Selbst im Teamspack darf ich nie reden, weil ich ANGEBLICH mit meiner etwas quitsche Stimme (haben Mädchen halt so an sich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) alle ablenken würde...
Tut mir halt auch leid, wenn ich imma alle wegen meinem Alter anlügen muss, aber was soll ich sonnst tun um mal Kara oder so zu gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Habt Respekt vor den Kleinen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RiU (13. August 2008)

Irmeli schrieb:


> Das kann dir beim 50+ Server kaum passieren. Dort fällt höchstens der Maintank tot um (RL). Na was soll's, der muss wenigstens für keine Repkosten mehr aufkommen.^^



Bei dem >50 fall haste recht... obwohl ich hoffe das nicht jeder der fünfzig wird gleich den Löffel abgibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


War ja auf den <18 Fall bezogen^^

Denke es ist vollkommen hupe aus welchen Altersstufen sich der Server zusammensetzt, soziale Kompetenzen sind überall unterschiedlich.
Habe mein erstes MMO mit 18 angefangen (D4O) und zocke heute mit 27 WoW... denke das ich mich zwar weiterentwickelt habe aber an so grundlegenden Benimmregeln und dem Respekt vor anderen Spielern hat sich nix verändert. 

Wer in Onlinespielen assig ist wird wohl seine Gründe haben (ob er/sie diese nun kennt oder auch nicht)... scheiß Leben, scheiß Tag gehabt, unzufrieden mit sich selbst... gibt da so vieles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ich nen Psychologiestudenten doch bloß mal überzeugen könnte das zu erforschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patso (13. August 2008)

poste hier bitte das ergebnis der studie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bears (13. August 2008)

Hexenhase schrieb:


> uiii der meister spricht also bitte nun alle das schreiben was er will nee aber was hat ein kiddy und was hat ein naja nicht mehr kiddy gemeinsan,. eigentlich nichts denn die kiddys in meinen augen können sich besser als ein erwachsner verhalten und vor allem zum teil besser spielen der thrad am anfang würde ich mal sagen besser geschichte kann ich auch nicht erfinden




wenn Du wenigstens am Ende des Satzes einen Punkt gesetzt hättest.


----------



## RiU (13. August 2008)

Patso schrieb:


> poste hier bitte das ergebnis der studie
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




... ja gern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber wie gesagt ich such noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Kann ja mal ne Ausschreibung machen... Aber so als Student braucht man nen Anreiz! Ob Blizzard das supporten würde?^^


----------



## Irmeli (13. August 2008)

Bears schrieb:


> wenn Du wenigstens am Ende des Satzes einen Punkt gesetzt hättest.



Juhui, die Sprachexperten kommen wieder on. Ist zwar schon so, ohne Fehler liest sich ein Text viel leichter.^^


----------



## wolkentaenzer (13. August 2008)

Irmeli schrieb:


> Dann beantrage ich einen Server für 50+!



Naja, vielleicht wäre ein Premiumserver mit Extrakosten, meinetwegen 10Euro/Monat, aber dafür mehr Support eher eine Lösung. Die meisten Kinder könnten sich das nicht leisten und das Urproblem wäre automatisch gelöst...


----------



## Irmeli (13. August 2008)

wolkentaenzer schrieb:


> Naja, vielleicht wäre ein Premiumserver mit Extrakosten, meinetwegen 10Euro/Monat, aber dafür mehr Support eher eine Lösung. Die meisten Kinder könnten sich das nicht leisten und das Urproblem wäre automatisch gelöst...



Da würde ich jede Wette halten, dass es auf einem solchen Server noch schlimmer zugehen würde, schliesslich hat man ja dafür bezahlt.


----------



## phoolan (13. August 2008)

grüß euch,

also ganz ehrlich, ich bin der Meinung wir zahlen monatlich genug für das game 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


diese lösung fände ich nicht wirklich gut, und ist auch nicht wirklich eine lösung.
(denn wer sich den preis jetzt leisten kann wird auch einen weg finden den mehrbetrag aufzubringen um zb. mit dem bruder oder der schwester gemeinsam spielen zu können)

schwarze schafe gibt es in jeder alterklasse, und leider gibt es nicht so wirklich einen weg das zu filtern. das kann nur jeder für sich, weil manche kommen miteinander klar und andre haben mit einer person schwierigkeiten.
dafür gibts eine schöne ignore liste und paßt.
und ob man mit leuten raidet wo man weiß das sie ihre zeit nicht selbst einteilen können, bleibt einem selbst überlassen.
das einzige wo ich finde das es als möglichkeit gibt, ist egal wie anstrengend etc. nachsicht zeigen, und mit gutem beispiel vorrangehen. und sich nen stressball kaufen oder was zum reinbeißen und hoffen das die andern daraus lernen ^^

und ich denke da wie Irmeli, ich glaube es wäre schlimmer .....

lg


----------



## Belthar (13. August 2008)

Mein Gott wie Ihr Euch hier auslassen müsst seid doch einfach alle mal ein bisschen netter zu jüngeren (älteren) dann habt Ihr das Problem nicht ...


----------



## Patso (13. August 2008)

ich geh lieber wieder team fortress spielen wen mich da wer nervt muss ich nur kurz das team wechseln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bears (13. August 2008)

Irmeli schrieb:


> Juhui, die Sprachexperten kommen wieder on. Ist zwar schon so, ohne Fehler liest sich ein Text viel leichter.^^




nein hat nichts mit Experten zu tun. Aber ist es denn wirklich zu viel verlangt sich an die elementarsten Grundregeln der Gramatik zu halten, auch wenn wir hier in einem WOW Forum sind? Kann doch echt nicht so schwer sein.


----------



## Geibscher (13. August 2008)

um was geht die diskussion gerade? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


gestern zu früh off verdammt


----------



## Cavalon (13. August 2008)

Das ist WoW wie wir das kennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hatte schon meine Gründe zu HdrO zu wechseln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ?!?! (13. August 2008)

Bears schrieb:


> nein hat nichts mit Experten zu tun. Aber ist es denn wirklich zu viel verlangt sich an die elementarsten Grundregeln der Gramatik zu halten, auch wenn wir hier in einem WOW Forum sind? *Kann doch echt nicht so schwer sein.*



Es ist scheinbar noch viel schwieriger.


----------



## superdruide (13. August 2008)

Ich find der Gruppenleader hat einen Vogel.
Ich bin 13 und bin in einer Gilde die Black Tempel geht.


----------



## Tante V (13. August 2008)

*muahahaha* 

*öl ins feuer gieß*

wisst ihr wie das langsam für mich klingt: "Oh die armen Kleinen lasst sie doch sie können sich nicht wehren" Pfeiferdeckel! 

Wenn schon Toleranz dann bitte für alle.
...wenn ich das schon hören "meistens sind die "großen" die bösen." "die meinsten Kinder verhalten sich besser als die "normalen" " .... übertreiben braucht mans ja nun nicht ...

edit: und der zusammenhang zwischen gutem Verhalten und progaming ist mir auch noch nicht so ganz klar. immerhin kann man Black Tempel gehen und trotzdem ein (entschuldigung) Arschloch sein.


----------



## grmlgrmpf (13. August 2008)

Tribola93 schrieb:


> Klar hab ich mal meine Phase wo ich ziemlich algerisch auf bestimmte Leute reagiere ,



Netter Buchstabendreher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ravenkiss (13. August 2008)

ich kann auch nicht richtig schrieben aber halbwegs gescheid dichen^^

World of Warcraft,

find ich toll es ist einfach wundervoll durch Welten reisten, Monster plätten und auch manchmal Leute retten.

Wo Orks und Menschen sich bekriegen und dabei die fetzen fliegen. Wo Untote die Straßen  rocken während Gnome, Tauren fobben .

Wo Nachtelfen sich mit Trollen streiten ,wo Zauber sich wie Licht verbreiten .

Wo Zwerge mit den Hämmern schwingen und dabei echt grausig singen (xD).

Wo Quests sich nicht von selber losen und wo man hört von großen bösen wo Bosse dich zu staunen bringen und Vögel Lieder singen. 

In World of Warcraft geht es ab also Leute seid auf zack!

Ps: XD (kaputt lach) XD


----------



## SixNight (13. August 2008)

schöne geschichte erlerb ich oft ...
aber kann da jezz schlecht was zu sagen das ich auch was gegen kiddys hab .. weil ich vom alter ausgehesen nit viel älter bin als 13 jährige (bin 16) aber nervt wirklich oft wenn se da im ts die beleidigen und dich den ganzen tag nerven weil se denken ihr seit jezz freunde weil du ihm bei der q geholfen hast .. oda auch gildenraids bt wenn man im ts hört mimimi das is mir zu schwer grp den palas sdk den priester sdw und den magiern sdr zubuffen das krieg ich auf die shcnelle nicht hin wäääh ! oder wie auch angesprochen dieses ständige muss ma essen mama ruft nach mir muss ma kurz den müll raus bringen mensch sowas macht man vorn raid wenn das essen nicht fertig ist gut aber trotzdem möp ...


----------



## Crystalstorm (13. August 2008)

tja das ist wie glücksspiel entwerder man hat glück und findet einen kompetenten mitspieler oder nicht !!!

stop flame!!


----------



## Tante V (13. August 2008)

Crystalstorm schrieb:


> tja das ist wie glücksspiel entwerder man hat glück und findet einen kompetenten mitspieler oder nicht !!!
> 
> stop flame!!


 

... damit kann ich mich anfreunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roguesrule (13. August 2008)

Also mit 16 bist du doch genauso ein Kiddie... aber mal ganz abgesehen davon, hast du schon recht mit dem, was du - denke ich - mit der Geschichte sagen willst.


----------



## Gothevil (13. August 2008)

In jedem Mann steckt ein Kind.

Wenn man dies so sieht,dürfte sich die Frage des "Kiddie"-Daseins,wohl geklärt haben.


----------



## wolkentaenzer (13. August 2008)

Vote for Pulitzer!


----------



## rushrage (13. August 2008)

kann den TE gut verstehn, aber ehrlich gesagt interessiert mich das alter eines spieler kein stück - ok, wenn im teamspeak nur gefiepse zu hören ist muss ich doch schonmal schmunzeln, oder frage mich ob da jetzt männlein oder weiblein am mikrofon zu hören ist. weiter tragisch ist da sonst aber nichts!
ob so ein geistiges sitzkissen jetzt aber dabei ist oder nicht, merkt man aber im großteil doch schon nach dem max. 10. satz oder 1. bosskampf. wer sich dann noch nicht entschieden hat mit oder ohne ihm/der gruppe zu spielen sollte auch keine flamethreads oder sonstiges erstellen, sondern damit leben, oder auch nicht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Irmeli (13. August 2008)

superdruide schrieb:


> Ich find der Gruppenleader hat einen Vogel.
> Ich bin 13 und bin in einer Gilde die Black Tempel geht.



Welchen? Hab nur einen Frosch im Hals (den aus ZA), wenn ich die Kommentare lese.^^

P.S. nimm es nicht persönlich, bin ein alter Kiddy^^

Hmmm.. kann man Kiddy mit "Ungebildeten Kindskopf" (Alter ist dabei nicht wesentlich) übersetzen?


----------



## ThomasO (13. August 2008)

*Gähn*

Wieder so ein Thread, der so nützlich ist wie mein Fußpilz.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Irmeli (13. August 2008)

ThomasO schrieb:


> *Gähn*
> 
> Wieder so ein Thread, der so nützlich ist wie mein Fußpilz.
> 
> ...



Frage: Wie nützlich ist Fusspilz?


----------



## MaximoPark (13. August 2008)

Irmeli schrieb:


> Frage: Wie nützlich ist Fusspilz?



Sehr, damit kann man Wände hoch laufen.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (13. August 2008)

okay 19 erbsen eine kartoffel senf u 2 möhren

hab bis eben gezockt und hab es nicht mehr ausgehalten weil in den Hauptstädten ist es nur noch ertragbar, wenn man /leave channel 2 eingibt 

keine Ahnung was mit den Leuten zur Zeit los ist aber ich hab das Gefühl die haben nichts besseres zu tun als sich gegenseitig im Handelschannel zu beleidigen oder dumme sprüche zu reissen.

meine frage liegt es an den Ferien oder das sie langeweile haben in game weil sie 10 70er auf den Realm haben und nur noch aufs addon warten 

wie lang hat es vom release wow normal bis bc gedauert weil könnte vielleicht darin die Ursache liegen

ja Tante Edith war da


----------



## Irmeli (13. August 2008)

MaximoPark schrieb:


> Sehr, damit kann man Wände hoch laufen.



In Koblach? Dann zieh ich um.^^


----------



## VILOGITY (13. August 2008)

Also mit Kiddi meinst du sicher das verhalten und nicht das Körperliche Alter oder ?
Deine Geschichte hört sich trotzdem sehr unglaubwürdig an sorry.

Leider ist es wirklich so, dass die jüngeren Spieler meist gemieden werden, auch in INI's (Nachtelf Jäger dabei...ne danke und raus)
Ich kann nur sagen, dass bei uns in der Gilde keine <18 mehr aufgenommen werden, weil die Kiddis einfach zu sehr gestresst haben.
Immer das "Aldaaa wie Fett ich hab das und das und so viel Crit" etc......
In INI's nur DMG Posten geschrieben und nicht auf die Aggro geachtet etc.....

Es gibt wirklich einige 13 14 15 16 Jährige mit denen man sich ganz normal ohne einen Grenzdebilen Übersetzer nutzen zu müssen unterhalten kann
und die wissen was zu tun ist in ner INI oder beim AV, AB PvP etc.
Aber die kann man meist an der Hand abzählen.
Wir haben zwar immer noch jüngere Mitglieder die schon ne Zeit dabei sind, aber auch nur weil die spielen können und sich halbwegs
normal verhalten.

Sprich, nicht so Dinger reissen wie das TS mit Musik zu beschalken und dann zu schreien, ist der Song net geil und so Spässe.....
Beispiel unsere beiden Kollegen aus Österreich, der eine ist AV, der andere Raid und AB Leiter und ist 17 und die Jungs können was, also es geht auch anders.

Aber das ist leider selten und egal in welcher Gilde es ist und war, das Flamen und sich gegenseitig anmachen und dieses dumme Oida, Aldaaaa, Bildzeitungsniveau geplappere, geht den meisten auf die Nerven und darum findet man auch oft nur noch Gilden die ne Altersbeschränkung haben.

Leider trifft es dann auch die "Jüngeren Kiddis", die man eigentlich nicht so titulieren würde wenn man sie kennen gelernt hat......


----------



## MaximoPark (13. August 2008)

Irmeli schrieb:


> In Koblach? Dann zieh ich um.^^



Wieso? kommst du aus koblach??????

Das lösch ich jetzt....
... so, jetzt ists weg


----------



## Irmeli (13. August 2008)

MaximoPark schrieb:


> Wieso? kommst du aus koblach??????
> 
> Das lösch ich jetzt....
> ... so, jetzt ists weg



Nee, will aber auch die Wände hochlaufen können.^^


----------



## wolkentaenzer (13. August 2008)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> okay 19 erbsen eine kartoffel senf u 2 möhren


Mahlzeit!



Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> hab bis eben gezockt und hab es nicht mehr ausgehalten weil in den Hauptstädten ist es nur noch ertragbar, wenn man /leave channel 2 eingibt
> 
> keine Ahnung was mit den Leuten zur Zeit los ist aber ich hab das Gefühl die haben nichts besseres zu tun als sich gegenseitig im Handelschannel zu beleidigen oder dumme sprüche zu reissen.



--> Handelschat Spam


----------



## MaximoPark (13. August 2008)

Irmeli schrieb:


> Nee, will aber auch die Wände hochlaufen können.^^



Achso, na dann, brauchst du nur noch Fußpilz


----------



## Irmeli (13. August 2008)

wolkentaenzer schrieb:


> Mahlzeit!
> 
> 
> 
> --> Handelschat Spam



Jetzt sei doch nicht so, denn beide Themen sind für die Füchse!
ich brauche doch noch ne Wurst und die gibts erst bei 50 Seiten.^^


----------



## Irmeli (13. August 2008)

MaximoPark schrieb:


> Achso, na dann, brauchst du nur noch Fußpilz



Den hab ich ja schon, seit gestern. Du glaubst nicht, was man sich beim Lesen dieses Threads alles einhandeln kann.

Erbsen, Kartoffeln, Rüben, und, und.....


----------



## MaximoPark (13. August 2008)

Irmeli schrieb:


> Den hab ich ja schon, seit gestern. Du glaubst nicht, was man sich beim Lesen dieses Threads alles einhandeln kann.
> 
> Erbsen, Kartoffeln, Rüben, und, und.....



N Steak währe jetzt aber besser...


----------



## Epimetheus (13. August 2008)

Kann dem nur zustimmen.


----------



## MaximoPark (13. August 2008)

Wer ist dabei? ab seite 30 ein Steak für alle?


----------



## wolkentaenzer (13. August 2008)

Irmeli schrieb:


> Jetzt sei doch nicht so, denn beide Themen sind für die Füchse!
> ich brauche doch noch ne Wurst und die gibts erst bei 50 Seiten.^^


'tschuldigung... Ich will Dich natürlich nicht verhungern lassen!
Das ist echter Mist mit dem Nahrunggefarme *G* (schlechtes Deutsch, bitte nicht abgucken!)

Ich werf dann mal einen Goldschuppenfisch für den nächsten Thread mit rein.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (13. August 2008)

MaximoPark schrieb:


> Wer ist dabei? ab seite 30 ein Steak für alle?




Wo treffen wir uns zum grillen


----------



## Phoenix Craven (13. August 2008)

Ich möchte hier auch mal meinen Senf ablassen:

Mir ist es ganz egal, ob ich mit einer jüngeren Person spiele, oder ob es ein "Erwachsener" (das Wort hebt einen nicht in einen Adelsstand, wo man ohne Fehler ist!) ist!
Die Chemie muß stimmen und es muß spaß machen!
Teilweise lernt man bei größeren Jahresunterschieden sogar noch was beim spielen.

Mir machts jedenfalls Spaß mit Alt und Jung zu spielen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Irmeli (13. August 2008)

wolkentaenzer schrieb:


> 'tschuldigung... Ich will Dich natürlich nicht verhungern lassen!
> Das ist echter Mist mit dem Nahrunggefarme *G* (schlechtes Deutsch, bitte nicht abgucken!)
> 
> Ich werf dann mal einen Goldschuppenfisch für den nächsten Thread mit rein.



Schon wieder Fisch? Immer nur Fisch und Basiliskenfleisch! Als Hexe kriegt man da das Kotzen.


----------



## wolkentaenzer (13. August 2008)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> Wo treffen wir uns zum grillen


Ich bring den guten Aldi-Curryketchup mit!

Oder um es mit Kiddysprache zu sagen: Aldi-Currykeschap 4tw!

Vorsicht: Werbung!


----------



## MaximoPark (13. August 2008)

Phoenix schrieb:


> Ich möchte hier auch mal meinen Senf ablassen:
> 
> Mir ist es ganz egal, ob ich mit einer jüngeren Person spiele, oder ob es ein "Erwachsener" (das Wort hebt einen nicht in einen Adelsstand, wo man ohne Fehler ist!) ist!
> Die Chemie muß stimmen und es muß spaß machen!
> ...



Ich stimme dir zu, aber es geht ja nicht darum ob die person jung oder alt ist. Nein, es geht darum wie reif die person ist.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (13. August 2008)

Irmeli schrieb:


> Schon wieder Fisch? Immer nur Fisch und Basiliskenfleisch! Als Hexe kriegt man da das Kotzen.




probier mal Mondschädelfischsuppe oder Schlangenfleisch auch lecker


----------



## Epimetheus (13. August 2008)

Es zeigt von wahrer Reife, sich durch diesen Thread, seine Posts zu pushen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MaximoPark (13. August 2008)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> probier mal Mondschädelfischsuppe oder Schlangenfleisch auch lecker



oder Deviatsupreme oder wie das heißt


Edith:



Epimetheus schrieb:


> Es zeigt von wahrer Reife, sich durch diesen Thread, seine Posts zu pushen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




nein, mehr von langeweile


----------



## Bears (13. August 2008)

?!?! schrieb:


> Es ist scheinbar noch viel schwieriger.



öh, was willste sagen?


----------



## Epimetheus (13. August 2008)

Wolfsteak und dazu gebratene Pferdeäpfel


----------



## wolkentaenzer (13. August 2008)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> probier mal Mondschädelfischsuppe oder Schlangenfleisch auch lecker



Beim Westfalleintopf muss ich immer an 'Indiana Jones und der Tempel des Todes' denken. Das Zeug hab ich nach der Quest schon direkt am Bauernhof auf die Erde gekippt.

Allein die Vorstellung, die Augen der Murlocs aus deren toten Schädeln zu pulen, find ich widerwertig.

ABER: Mit Aldi-Curryketchup kannst Du da noch echt Geschmack dran kriegen *g*

PS: Ich glaube, ich mach Feierabend!


----------



## MaximoPark (13. August 2008)

Epimetheus schrieb:


> Wolfsteak und dazu gebratene Pferdeäpfel



na dann, guten hunger


----------



## Tweetycat280 (13. August 2008)

ich will meine suppe nicht 


schönen feierabend 


Steak wo bleibt das Steak


----------



## Irmeli (13. August 2008)

MaximoPark schrieb:


> oder Deviatsupreme oder wie das heißt
> 
> 
> 
> nein, mehr von langeweile




ÄHHH... Schlangenfleisch (mag ich auch nicht, weswegen ich auch nicht zur Olympiade reisen werde) und Mondschädelfische gibt es ja nur vor Kara, da war ich schon lange nicht mehr!


----------



## wolkentaenzer (13. August 2008)

Irmeli schrieb:


> ÄHHH... Schlangenfleisch (mag ich auch nicht, weswegen ich auch nicht zur Olympiade reisen werde) und Mondschädelfische gibt es ja nur vor Kara, da war ich schon lange nicht mehr!



Hmmm... Du hast aber schlechte Essgewohnheiten. Was willst Du denn?

Dabei fällt mir ein, dass WoW für Veganer wahrscheinlich ungeeignet ist.

Ein Fundstück, ganz OT: Vegan Hund


----------



## UrielTheFox (13. August 2008)

oh man wer andere wegen irgendwelcher "vorurteile" fertig macht hat sowieso nen iq von einer kullererbse und muss wohl noch alles von seinen ellis machen lassen^^
also wenn ich etwas über jemanden gehört haben egal positiv oder negativ überzeug ich mich doch lieber selber als nur vom hören sagen zu leben^^
aber naja sowas muss jeder selber wissen^^


----------



## wolkentaenzer (13. August 2008)

UrielTheFox schrieb:


> ..... von einer *kullererbse* und muss ....



Kann ich die haben?


----------



## MaximoPark (13. August 2008)

wolkentaenzer schrieb:


> Kann ich die haben?



rofl

juhu, seite 24


----------



## Irmeli (13. August 2008)

MaximoPark schrieb:


> rofl
> 
> juhu, seite 24



Gibt's bei Seite 25 auch was besonderes? Hab immer noch Hunger nach Futter!


----------



## MaximoPark (13. August 2008)

Irmeli schrieb:


> Gibt's bei Seite 25 auch was besonderes? Hab immer noch Hunger nach Futter!



hmmmm, curry reis?


----------



## SLIM02 (13. August 2008)

Hol dir Doch ne Packung Nimm 2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ?!?! (13. August 2008)

Kiddies raus!


----------



## Irmeli (13. August 2008)

MaximoPark schrieb:


> hmmmm, curry reis?



ZB. Noch zwei Posts, und ich gehöre zum Establishment!


----------



## UrielTheFox (13. August 2008)

wolkentaenzer schrieb:


> Kann ich die haben?


naja keine ahnung ob du das kannst^^
aber ich gib dir gern eine^^
*kullererbse gibt*


----------



## MaximoPark (13. August 2008)

Irmeli schrieb:


> ZB. Noch zwei Posts, und ich gehöre zum Establishment!



POST 1!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111111

edith: post 2 -.-


----------



## UrielTheFox (13. August 2008)

?!?! schrieb:


> Kiddies raus!


hältst du dich für was besseres oder warum ein solcher spruch^^


----------



## Pastilo (13. August 2008)

muhaha -.-


----------



## Tweetycat280 (13. August 2008)

Wir haben Hunger weil wir den ganzen TAg nichts anderes machen als am Rechner zu sitzen WOW zocken und nebenbei in allen Foren abhängen man müßte ich dick sein 

achja das Forum ist harmloser als andere Foren die ich kenne Irmeli weißt du welches ich meine


----------



## UrielTheFox (13. August 2008)

Pastilo schrieb:


> muhaha -.-


was ist denn los^^


----------



## Tweetycat280 (13. August 2008)

Irmeli schrieb:


> ZB. Noch zwei Posts, und ich gehöre zum Establishment!




mist noch 11


----------



## Carcharoth (13. August 2008)

Spam. Closed. kthxbye.


----------

